# MARINATE'S CUSTOMS



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=228644]
[attachmentid=228645]
[attachmentid=228652]
[attachmentid=228655]

[attachmentid=228658]
[attachmentid=228659]
[attachmentid=228665] :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva

those are some clean lookin builds..


----------



## Swangin44s

damn clean  I like the gold and red on the 63 nice work


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=228668]  
:biggrin: [attachmentid=228670]
[attachmentid=228671]
[attachmentid=228674]
[attachmentid=228676]
[attachmentid=228678]
[attachmentid=228679]
[attachmentid=228680]


----------



## Swangin44s

crazy stuff, how long did that red and gold 63 take?


----------



## teach

I like your work. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=228685]
[attachmentid=228686]
[attachmentid=228687]
[attachmentid=228688]
[attachmentid=228690]
[attachmentid=228691]


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jul 30 2005, 06:32 PM
> *crazy stuff, how long did that red and gold 63 take?
> [snapback]3511831[/snapback]​*


thanks for the compliments! the 62 took about a month,but it was well worth it everything is gold plated or candy apple red!


----------



## Swangin44s

crazy.... :0


----------



## green87luxury

Tight ass cars nice work man


----------



## Windex

Oowee nice Caddy


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!! MORE TO COME SOON!! PROBABLY LIGHTEN UP THE PIC'S ALSO SO THE MODELS CAN BE SEEN BETTER


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

damn those are sweet i really like that caddy wanna sell it :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 30 2005, 07:06 PM
> *damn those are sweet i really like that caddy wanna sell it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3511983[/snapback]​*


IF THE MONEY'S  RIGHT I'LL SELL ANYTHING!!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 30 2005, 06:25 PM
> *IF THE MONEY'S   RIGHT I'LL SELL ANYTHING!!
> [snapback]3512053[/snapback]​*


throw a price at me


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 30 2005, 07:30 PM
> *throw a price at me
> [snapback]3512071[/snapback]​*


MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 30 2005, 06:41 PM
> *MAKE AN OFFER
> [snapback]3512111[/snapback]​*


let me think about it


----------



## tru_pimp

damn tite homie!!! I so want that glasshouse. been trying to get one off ebay for a minute now. that shit is bitchin homie, keep it up!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jul 30 2005, 08:04 PM
> *damn tite homie!!! I so want that glasshouse. been trying to get one off ebay for a minute now. that shit is bitchin homie, keep it up!!
> [snapback]3512179[/snapback]​*


THANKS HOMIE!! YUP GLASSHOUSES ARE HARD TO COME ACROSS NOW DAY'S GOOD THING I'M BUILDING A RAG :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy

nice models


----------



## MARINATE

SOME MORE FROM MOMMA'S HOUSE :biggrin:
[attachmentid=228749]
PUT GUCCI PATTERNS ON IT
[attachmentid=228750]
[attachmentid=228751]
I REPAINTED IT CANDY APPLE RED,PAINTED THE RIMS
[attachmentid=228752]
PLASTIC KIT, NOT A DIECAST[attachmentid=228754]
[attachmentid=228755]


----------



## Swangin44s

I like what you did with the rims on the navi, ima do the same sept black :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

how bout 50 for that caddy marinate?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 30 2005, 08:49 PM
> *how bout 50 for that caddy marinate?
> [snapback]3512340[/snapback]​*


??????


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 30 2005, 07:52 PM
> *??????
> [snapback]3512358[/snapback]​*


$50.00


----------



## REC

How much for this ? I really like this one


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 30 2005, 08:52 PM
> *$50.00
> [snapback]3512361[/snapback]​*


I DON'T KNOW MAN LET ME THINK ABOUT IT!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 30 2005, 08:57 PM
> *How much for this ? I really like this one
> [snapback]3512380[/snapback]​*


IT HAS A CHROME MOTOR 2 PUMP SETUP NO CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE AND THE COLOR IS A CHAMPAINE KOLOR


----------



## jevries

Looks very good!! Nice to see all these new pics!! :thumbsup: 

Ahum....Bidding $50 for the caddy is a bit naive...


----------



## BigPoppa

nice!


----------



## sancho12000

$70.00 for the lac


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:uh:


----------



## lowridin14

how much for all of them

j/p :biggrin: they're tight


----------



## tru_pimp

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2005, 03:13 AM
> *Looks very good!! Nice to see all these new pics!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Ahum....Bidding $50 for the caddy is a bit naive...
> [snapback]3513619[/snapback]​*


that is low, seeing as how the unbuilt kit goes for about that much.


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jul 31 2005, 11:23 AM
> *that is low, seeing as how the unbuilt kit goes for about that much.
> [snapback]3514745[/snapback]​*


so how much do those caddys go for?


----------



## MARINATE

MY HOMIES CADDY IN THE WORKS! IT'S GONNA LOOK LIKE HIS REAL TWO DOOR!! :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=229309]
[attachmentid=229310]
[attachmentid=229311]
[attachmentid=229312]
[attachmentid=229313]
[attachmentid=229314]
[attachmentid=229315]


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: [attachmentid=229317]
[attachmentid=229318]
THE MONTE IS GONNA GO CANDY ORANGE WITH FLAKE AND A COUPLE OF PATTERNS!! :biggrin:
[attachmentid=229319]


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 31 2005, 02:57 PM
> *so how much do those caddys go for?
> [snapback]3515608[/snapback]​*


SH*T MAN AROUND HERE THEY GO FOR $20.00 TO $25.00,BUT YOU STILL GOT TO THINK ABOUT THE PAINT, RIMS , LABOR AND ALL THE EFFORT I PUT TOWARDS THESE MODELS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life

MINE LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru_pimp

last one i was bidding on was won for 75.00. i seen some go for as low as 30.00. but thats it.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jul 31 2005, 03:45 PM
> *last one i was bidding on was won for 75.00. i seen some go for as low as 30.00. but thats it.
> [snapback]3515767[/snapback]​*


SH*T IF IT'S LIKE THAT THE I'LL SLANG YOU A STOCK ONE!


----------



## tru_pimp

then hook it up nugga!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jul 31 2005, 04:22 PM
> *then hook it up nugga!!!!!
> [snapback]3515952[/snapback]​*


LET ME SEE! WHAT YOU WILLING TO PAY?


----------



## sancho12000

80.00 for the blue lac


----------



## ladyztouch

looks good


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Aug 1 2005, 12:49 AM
> *80.00 for the blue lac
> [snapback]3518629[/snapback]​*


?????


----------



## STRANGE

got more pics?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ladyztouch_@Aug 1 2005, 02:44 AM
> *looks good
> [snapback]3518913[/snapback]​*


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## lazy69

really nice work, :thumbsup: i like the glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 30 2005, 10:44 PM
> *nice models
> [snapback]3512328[/snapback]​*


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Jul 31 2005, 11:49 PM
> *80.00 for the blue lac
> [snapback]3518629[/snapback]​*


Well it's gettin' there....not quite... :biggrin:


----------



## raiderz2001

those are some clean rides i like tha glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

damn they all look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

I'LL PROBABLY HAVE MORE PIC'S UP LATER IN THE MONTH OR A COUPLE OF WEEKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tru_pimp

hey hey, no showing off.................


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Aug 8 2005, 07:01 PM~3563442
> *hey hey, no showing off.................
> *


 :biggrin: HEY HOMIE I JUST WANT PEOPLE TO SEE MY WORK :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp

i know i know. i just hate it that everyone but me has a camera........


----------



## MARINATE

SOME NEW SH*T :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=251319]
[attachmentid=251321]
[attachmentid=251322]
[attachmentid=251323]
NEW MONTE COMING SOON
[attachmentid=251324]
[attachmentid=251325]
[attachmentid=251326]
[attachmentid=251327]
BETTER PIC OF THE DUECE
[attachmentid=251328]


----------



## BigPoppa

:thumbsup:


----------



## ladyztouch

looking good


----------



## jevries

Good stuff!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Aug 22 2005, 01:10 AM~3666770
> *SOME NEW SH*T  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=251319]
> [attachmentid=251321]
> 
> *


dat bitch is bad..


----------



## Swangin44s

DAMN! :0


----------



## hoppingmad

:thumbsup: 
yeah looks good ( a liittle too bright )
but its all good. the caddy I mean


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!!!!


----------



## highridah

im feeling this caddy


> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Aug 22 2005, 12:29 PM~3670093
> *dat bitch is bad..
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 25 2005, 08:13 PM~3693661
> * im feeling this caddy
> *


THANKS DOG!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

you do good models i seen three of them at build a bike but i dont know if you seen mine it was that blue 61 impala with the chrome parts i wanted to talk to you about shows in phx if you could pm on shows and events.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 27 2005, 10:14 AM~3702782
> *you do good models i seen three of them at build a bike but i dont know if you seen mine it was that blue 61 impala with the chrome parts i wanted to talk to you about shows in phx if you could pm on shows and events.
> *


SHIT THERE AIN'T TO MANY SHOWS IN AZ HOMIE! NICE MODEL BY THE WAY  WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR CHROME FROM? :biggrin:


----------



## Plastic Creations

hey man those are some sweet models im really impressed im a Pres of a model car club in seattle and man i would love to get your stuff in our club!! good stuff man keep it going


----------



## AutoMini

pretty good accept i dont really like that yellowish beige


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 31 2005, 07:40 PM~3730259
> *pretty good accept i dont really like that yellowish beige
> *


hes a crazy builder :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Aug 31 2005, 08:42 PM~3730270
> *hes a crazy builder :cheesy:
> *


THANKS FOR HAVING MY BACK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Plastic Creations_@Aug 31 2005, 08:17 PM~3730082
> *hey man those are some sweet models im really impressed im a Pres of a model car club in seattle and man i would love to get your stuff in our club!! good stuff man keep it going
> *


THANK FOR THE COMP[LIMENTS HOMIE AND THE INVITE, BUT I RIDE WITHE MAJESTICS HOMIE  :biggrin: LIKE YOUR WORK ALSO HOMIE


----------



## Stickz

Nice lows, I like the caddys.


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Sep 3 2005, 11:39 AM~3745387
> *THANKS FOR HAVING MY BACK HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


its the truth!


----------



## BumperKit

All of those builds are sick......nice work... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS^^^^ YEA MAN GOT A 78 MONTE AND ANOTHER CADI RAGTOP I'M DOING RIGHT NOW! PICS UP SOON


----------



## Swangin44s

Can't wait to see, I know they'll be good


----------



## MARINATE

BRAND NEW :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=265737]
[attachmentid=265740]
[attachmentid=265741]
[attachmentid=265744]


----------



## MARINATE

NOT FULLY DONE ^^^^ SORRY PICS A LITTLE BLURRY


----------



## Cadi Luva

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Sep 5 2005, 01:59 AM~3752096
> *BRAND NEW :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=265737]
> *


very tyte '80 monte...


----------



## jevries

Looks great!! Like the color and flakes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderz2001

clean monte


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS^^^FOR THE COMPLIMENTS MORE TO COME SOON


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=282280]
[attachmentid=282281]
SOME OLD SCHOOL ONES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva

very tyte bubble.. nice job..


----------



## MagicNarcosis

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jul 30 2005, 06:32 PM~3511831
> *crazy stuff, how long did that red and gold 63 take?
> *


NOT A 63 BUDDY....62UCE


----------



## MagicNarcosis

WTF...... I CANT SEE HOW U BUY MODELS ALREADY BUILT.... DONT U PEOPLE ENJOY MAKIN EM URSELF??? I MEAN IMA HAVE SOMEBODY PAINT MINE CUZ I DONT HAVE THE ACCESS TO THE THINGS RIGHT NOW.... BUT BUYING IT BUILT.... EH EH..... I COULDNT EVEN LET IT GO!!..... WAIT TIL U SEE MY CADDY THO.......UR GONNA LIKEY LIKEY....


----------



## Stickz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I like your paint jobs!!!


----------



## scrappin68

nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## DAMU

do you paint tha rims yourself or what? i tried a couple times, but i always end up fuckn em up


----------



## MARINATE

YUP I PAINT MY RIMS ^^^^ PAINT BUSH AND DO LIGHT COATS!!!


----------



## What It Do

damn Marinate, i bet if you put one of those on ebay youd get some mad paper for it :thumbsup: those are all nice as fuck!


----------



## the sicness

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Oct 7 2005, 05:53 PM~3962853
> *damn Marinate, i bet if you put one of those on ebay youd get some mad paper for it :thumbsup: those are all nice as fuck!
> *


Where did you find the cadi models?


----------



## MARINATE

JUST GOT BACK FROM VEGAS GOT MANY IDEAS FOR SOME MODELS!!!!! BY THE WAY I ALSO BOUGHT A 76 CAPRICE TO BUILD!!!


----------



## draulics

one of my babyz


----------



## draulics

uffin: uffin:


----------



## jevries

Man, you posted these pics a hundred times.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 12 2005, 02:31 AM~3985605
> *Man, you posted these pics a hundred times.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the only one i got so far


----------



## Cadi4life

WHAT'S THIS^^^^^^


----------



## Cadi4life

WHEN THE NEXT ONE????


----------



## MARINATE

TTT GOT SOME NEW ONES COMING OUT SOON


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## hoppingmad

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 28 2005, 05:14 PM~4293115
> *TTT
> *


what. :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 28 2005, 05:15 PM~4293130
> *what. :dunno:
> *


FOR MY MODELS


----------



## MonteLoko87

Badd ass Models Marinate :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Nov 28 2005, 06:02 PM~4293523
> * Badd ass Models Marinate :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

!!!!BRAND NEW!!!
[attachmentid=368295]


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=368300]


----------



## lowridin14

I like the green caddy...............is it a convertble or something cuz the pic to blurry


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=368304]


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=368309]


----------



## Stickz

Nice Le Cab conversion, What happend to the front window?


----------



## MARINATE

IT 'S THERE WHY WHAT DID YOU SEE?


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 29 2005, 06:28 PM~4301402
> *IT 'S THERE WHY WHAT DID YOU SEE?
> *


Not window, I mean the metal part that holds the front window looks like you broke it.


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=368310]


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 29 2005, 06:30 PM~4301408
> *Not window, I mean the metal part that holds the front window looks like you broke it.
> *


THAT CHROME


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=368311]


----------



## MARINATE

I DONT' KNOW HOW TO DOWN SIZE THE PIC'S THERE TO BIG!!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 29 2005, 06:32 PM~4301427
> *THAT CHROME
> *


Yea I figured that after I seen the last pic on page 6.

RESIZE pics on Paint program. Click Image, and then click Sretch/Shew.


----------



## BigPoppa

nice paint combos


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 29 2005, 08:33 PM~4301434
> *[attachmentid=368311]
> *


yo homie . you got some sick talant homes :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 29 2005, 09:31 PM~4302802
> *yo homie . you got some sick talant homes :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS 4 COMPLIMENTS


----------



## 79 cutty

Sweet Caddy!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 30 2005, 10:55 AM~4306071
> *Sweet Caddy!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE

WHO CAN RESIZE THESE PICS FOR ME?
PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

TTT :biggrin: GOT A COUPLE OF NEW ONES COMING SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 29 2005, 05:34 PM~4301443
> *I DONT' KNOW HOW TO DOWN SIZE THE PIC'S THERE TO BIG!!
> *


There ya go


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 5 2006, 01:11 PM~4554242
> *There ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEEL YEAH HOMIE!!! CAN YOU DOWN SIZE ALL THE BIG ONES?


----------



## 93TC_64IMP

all your models look great... just got one suggestion (and I'm not criticizing them in any way cause they really are great), you gotta check your wheel angles, I noticed that on all of the models the tops of the wheels are out further then the bottoms (camber), if the car is down low, they should be like that, but if the car is jacked up the bottom of the wheel should stick out instead of the top, and riding about stock height they should be about even, this is what happens when a real car adjusts it's height, that is why people extend the A-arms, so that the tops of the wheels don't come in quite as much


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Jan 5 2006, 01:15 PM~4554261
> *all your models look great... just got one suggestion (and I'm not criticizing them in any way cause they really are great), you gotta check your wheel angles, I noticed that on all of the models the tops of the wheels are out further then the bottoms (camber), if the car is down low, they should be like that, but if the car is jacked up the bottom of the wheel should stick out instead of the top, and riding about stock height they should be about even, this is what happens when a real car adjusts it's height, that is why people extend the A-arms, so that the tops of the wheels don't come in quite as much
> *


HEY HOMIE THATS JUST A GANGSTER TUCK! I LIKE MY SHIT TO LOOK REAL!


----------



## Swangin44s




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 5 2006, 01:27 PM~4554349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Jan 5 2006, 12:15 PM~4554261
> *all your models look great... just got one suggestion (and I'm not criticizing them in any way cause they really are great), you gotta check your wheel angles, I noticed that on all of the models the tops of the wheels are out further then the bottoms (camber), if the car is down low, they should be like that, but if the car is jacked up the bottom of the wheel should stick out instead of the top, and riding about stock height they should be about even, this is what happens when a real car adjusts it's height, that is why people extend the A-arms, so that the tops of the wheels don't come in quite as much
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Cadi Luva

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Jan 5 2006, 07:15 PM~4554261
> *all your models look great... just got one suggestion (and I'm not criticizing them in any way cause they really are great), you gotta check your wheel angles, I noticed that on all of the models the tops of the wheels are out further then the bottoms (camber), if the car is down low, they should be like that, but if the car is jacked up the bottom of the wheel should stick out instead of the top, and riding about stock height they should be about even, this is what happens when a real car adjusts it's height, that is why people extend the A-arms, so that the tops of the wheels don't come in quite as much
> *


from experience if u have extended a-arms and ur rims still buttefly wen u lock it up.. those a-arms are under extended.. shyt.. maybe u need chains to keep ur ride from lifting dat far.. bottom line the top of the rim should always be further out den the bottom..


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 5 2006, 08:32 PM~4557045
> *from experience if u have extended a-arms and ur rims still buttefly wen u lock it up.. those a-arms are under extended.. shyt.. maybe u need chains to keep ur ride from lifting dat far.. bottom line the top of the rim should always be further out den the bottom..
> *


HE DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE GANGSTA TUCK!!


----------



## VETERANO05

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 6 2006, 08:30 AM~4559810
> *HE DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE GANGSTA TUCK!!
> *



ORALE, GANGSTA TUCK :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Jan 6 2006, 09:36 AM~4559843
> *ORALE, GANGSTA TUCK :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!! :biggrin: WHAT THEY KNOW ABOUT THE GANGSTA TUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Ya'll guys crack me up. Extend the uppers so when the car is locked up the camber is perfectly straight giving you a better bounce when hopping and it prevent tire wear when riding with the car up some. But back on subject, love those caddies! Especially the green vert.


----------



## MARINATE

> Ya'll guys crack me up. Extend the uppers so when the car is locked up the camber is perfectly straight giving you a better bounce when hopping and it prevent tire wear when riding with the car up some. But back on subject, love those caddies! Especially the green vert.
> [/quote
> 
> THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS
> I JUST LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## imagine

Sick modles man, I know im late but there NICE


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by imagine_@Jan 7 2006, 06:02 PM~4569097
> *Sick modles man, I know im late but there NICE
> *


THANKS :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 18 2006, 01:39 PM~4649997
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black64s

Man Marinate You got some sweet rides and nice pics.
Keep em coming.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Jan 18 2006, 04:21 PM~4651364
> *Man Marinate You got some sweet rides and nice pics.
> Keep em coming.
> *


..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ........
........MORE TO COME SOON..........


----------



## skysthelimit

i like that caddy :biggrin: you do real nice work, keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by skysthelimit_@Jan 18 2006, 05:15 PM~4651874
> *i like that caddy :biggrin: you do real nice work, keep it up homie :thumbsup:
> *


.....THANKS HOMIE...BUILDING ANOTHER ONE RIGHT NOW AS WE SPEAK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## skysthelimit

keep us posted :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by skysthelimit_@Jan 18 2006, 05:19 PM~4651905
> *keep us posted :biggrin:
> *


.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .......


----------



## low ridin

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 18 2006, 04:18 PM~4651901
> *.....THANKS HOMIE...BUILDING ANOTHER ONE RIGHT NOW AS WE SPEAK!!! :biggrin:
> *


HOW DO YOU PAINT THE RIMS ?? WHAT KIND OF PAINT ?? AND WHAT KIND OF PAINT FOR THE BODY ?? SEND PM THANKS !!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jan 29 2006, 05:11 PM~4729389
> *HOW DO YOU PAINT THE RIMS ?? WHAT KIND OF PAINT ?? AND WHAT KIND OF PAINT FOR THE BODY ?? SEND PM THANKS !!
> *


.....I PAINT THEM WITH THE COLOR THAT I'M GONNA PAINT THE CAR....I USE HOK, TESTORS, DUPLI COLOR.....AS FOR HOW I PAINT THEM I JUST USE A PAINT BRUSH.... :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

I LIKE YOUR MODELS.. :thumbsup:


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Jan 31 2006, 09:24 AM~4741365
> *I LIKE YOUR MODELS..  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Jan 31 2006, 12:26 PM~4742290
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=445007]
[attachmentid=445027]
[attachmentid=445028]
[attachmentid=445029]
WAGON IN THE WORKS, CUT THE ROOF IN IT, PUT A DIFFERNT HOOD & CANDIED IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=445011]
[attachmentid=445016]
BRAND NEW PAINT, WHEELS & ROOF!
[attachmentid=445032]
SUN ROOF IN THE BACK!!!


----------



## Stickz

F'N NICE LOWZ!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 1 2006, 05:33 PM~4753034
> *F'N NICE LOWZ!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 1 2006, 05:49 PM~4753132
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LS, CAPRICE & TREY SOON!!!!


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## bkahuna75

Nice!


----------



## Cadi Luva

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 1 2006, 11:50 PM~4753145
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> LS, CAPRICE & TREY SOON!!!!
> *


damn cuhzin.. sounds like you got ur hands tired for a min.. good luck on dat LS.. any progress pics of da header panel??..


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 2 2006, 05:57 AM~4756668
> *damn cuhzin.. sounds like you got ur hands tired for a min.. good luck on dat LS.. any progress pics of da header panel??..
> *


 :biggrin: YUP GOT SOME G-RIDEZ IN THE WERKS FOR DAM SURE! AS FOR THE HEADER PANEL IT IS IN THE WERKS!! :biggrin: I'LL MORE PIC'S OF MY OTHER PROJECTS LATER!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Feb 2 2006, 04:48 AM~4756589
> *
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bkahuna75_@Feb 2 2006, 05:24 AM~4756615
> *Nice!
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## thenry17

for real that new wagon is off the hook i looks like you are gonna out do yourself on this one


----------



## MARINATE

HERES MY 1-18 SCALE 57
[attachmentid=446035]
[attachmentid=446036]
[attachmentid=446038]


----------



## MARINATE

THE TREY IN THE WERKS!
[attachmentid=446039]
[attachmentid=446040]
[attachmentid=446041]


----------



## MARINATE

BETTER PICS OF THE SICK SEVEN
[attachmentid=446042]
[attachmentid=446043]
[attachmentid=446045]


----------



## 66LOU

damm hommie your roof on the 66 is just like how im gonna do my 66 imp wag roof


----------



## MARINATE

THE PROJECT 76
[attachmentid=446046]
[attachmentid=446047]


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 2 2006, 03:32 PM~4759299
> *damm hommie your roof on the 66 is just like how im gonna do my 66 imp wag roof
> *


 :biggrin: IT'S KANDIED & MARBILIZED!!


----------



## 66LOU




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 2 2006, 03:47 PM~4759428
> *
> *


 HELL YEAH DOG, KANDY BLUE WITH KANDY GREEN, LIGHT BLUE PATTERNS


----------



## 66LOU

gonna be white with a flaked out roof most likley orange patterns


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=446071]
[attachmentid=446072]
[attachmentid=446074]
[attachmentid=446075]


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 2 2006, 03:55 PM~4759493
> *gonna be white with a flaked out roof most likley orange patterns
> *


HELL YEA DOG!!!


----------



## Stickz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madmonte81

im lovin the green caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

hell no more pics of the yellow one!!! That shits hard :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Bad ass shit man


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 2 2006, 08:34 PM~4762086
> *hell no more pics of the yellow one!!! That shits hard :biggrin:
> *


HERE SOME MORE HOMIE!!
[attachmentid=447119]
[attachmentid=447120]
[attachmentid=447121]


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 2 2006, 10:25 PM~4763013
> *Bad ass shit man
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 3 2006, 07:10 AM~4765892
> *HERE SOME MORE HOMIE!!
> [attachmentid=447119]
> [attachmentid=447120]
> [attachmentid=447121]
> *


hahaha yeah!! that shit looks gangster!! lovin it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 3 2006, 03:39 PM~4766045
> *hahaha yeah!! that shit looks gangster!! lovin it. :thumbsup:
> *


x2.. you should take pics of em llacs together.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 3 2006, 07:10 AM~4765892
> *HERE SOME MORE HOMIE!!
> [attachmentid=447119]
> [attachmentid=447120]
> [attachmentid=447121]
> *


THATS TIGHT! U DID A GOOD JOB ON THAT ONE


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 3 2006, 09:39 AM~4766045
> *hahaha yeah!! that shit looks gangster!! lovin it. :thumbsup:
> *



...THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 3 2006, 02:24 PM~4767964
> *x2.. you should take pics of em llacs together..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


[attachmentid=450197]
THERE U GO HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Feb 4 2006, 02:56 PM~4775521
> *THATS TIGHT! U DID A GOOD JOB ON THAT ONE
> *


THANKS HOMIE.......


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 5 2006, 04:35 PM~4782769
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.
> *


...THANKS FOR COMPLIMENTS HOMIE, THERE IS MORE TO COME FROM THE LAC'S GOT ONE I'M BUILDING RIGHT NOW AS WE SPEAK!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 5 2006, 02:38 PM~4782795
> *...THANKS FOR COMPLIMENTS HOMIE, THERE IS MORE TO COME FROM THE LAC'S GOT ONE I'M BUILDING RIGHT NOW AS WE SPEAK!! :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

SOME OF MY 1-18 SCALE FROM MOMMA HOUSE!!!
[attachmentid=450263]
[attachmentid=450264]

[attachmentid=450266]


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=450270]
[attachmentid=450271]
[attachmentid=450273]
[attachmentid=450274]
[attachmentid=450275]
[attachmentid=450277]


----------



## MARINATE

HERES MY DENALI!!!
[attachmentid=450280]
[attachmentid=450281]
[attachmentid=450283]
[attachmentid=450284]


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 5 2006, 03:34 PM~4782766
> *[attachmentid=450197]
> THERE U GO HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats a tight pic.


----------



## DRòN

that denali is RAW!!! whered u get it? the rims are right nice (spinners right?)


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 5 2006, 10:20 PM~4784993
> *that denali is RAW!!! whered u get it? the rims are right nice (spinners right?)
> *


I BOUGHT IT AT KAY BEE TOYS, THE SPINNERS COME OFF THE 1-18 DIE CAST DUB CITY'S! THANKS FOR COMPLIMENT


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 5 2006, 04:45 PM~4783207
> *HERES MY DENALI!!!
> [attachmentid=450280]
> [attachmentid=450281]
> [attachmentid=450283]
> [attachmentid=450284]
> *


thats looks tight a fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## Streetdream$

why 1:16th ? I mean you seem to like that scale, jus wonderin. takes alot of room to hold onto a bunch of'em but theyre more realistic bein bigger I guess?


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 5 2006, 04:45 PM~4783207
> *HERES MY DENALI!!!
> [attachmentid=450280]
> [attachmentid=450281]
> [attachmentid=450283]
> [attachmentid=450284]
> *


 :biggrin: :0 That is fuckin gangsta :cheesy:  :worship:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 14 2006, 06:50 PM~4849096
> *thats looks tight a fuck :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

.....BRAND NEW.... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=465550]
[attachmentid=465551]
[attachmentid=465553]
[attachmentid=465554]
[attachmentid=465556]
[attachmentid=465557]
...F*CK PICS ARE TO DARK
I'LL PUT BETTER ONES UP LATER :angry:
...THE COLOR IS CHAMILLION BY THE WAY NOT GREEN :angry:


----------



## Stickz

o shizzle thats clean


----------



## Cadi Luva

colors aint my thang.. but da bitch looks clean though.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 16 2006, 07:58 PM~4863371
> *o shizzle thats clean
> *


THANKS DOG!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 16 2006, 08:10 PM~4863444
> *colors aint my thang.. but da bitch looks clean though..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


...YEAH I GOT TO TAKE BETTER PICS IN THE LIGHT CAUSE IT'S TO DARK...
...THE COLOR IS CHAMILLION...


----------



## zfelix

u have sum sick ass cars


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 16 2006, 06:51 PM~4863319
> *.....BRAND NEW.... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=465550]
> [attachmentid=465551]
> [attachmentid=465553]
> [attachmentid=465554]
> [attachmentid=465556]
> [attachmentid=465557]
> ...F*CK PICS ARE TO DARK
> I'LL PUT BETTER ONES UP LATER :angry:
> ...THE COLOR IS CHAMILLION BY THE WAY NOT GREEN :angry:
> *


i like them rims :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 17 2006, 04:03 AM~4866211
> *u have sum sick ass cars
> *


....THANKS HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 17 2006, 11:39 PM~4869951
> *....THANKS HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


hey homie.. how come u jus bust out wit builds.. why dont u give us build-ups.. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 18 2006, 02:48 PM~4875593
> *hey homie.. how come u jus bust out wit builds.. why dont u give us build-ups..  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 19 2006, 01:29 PM~4881168
> *x2 :dunno:
> *


...SHIT I DON'T EVEN KNOW MY OWN DAM SELF...I DO EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE, BUT I LIKE TO JUST BUST OUT WITH THEM!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT uffin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 5 2006, 04:41 PM~4783189
> *SOME OF MY 1-18 SCALE FROM MOMMA HOUSE!!!
> [attachmentid=450263]
> [attachmentid=450264]
> 
> [attachmentid=450266]
> *


Tight!! :thumbsup: I like the fact that you used the Jada wirewheels...that's a good one. I'm thinking on doing a tricked out diecast on "hydro's" one of these days.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2006, 04:00 AM~4930265
> *Tight!! :thumbsup: I like the fact that you used the Jada wirewheels...that's a good one. I'm thinking on doing a tricked out diecast on "hydro's" one of these days.
> *


...THANKS HOMIE I THOUGHT THE LOOK MORE LIKE 13" :biggrin: ALL MY DIECAST HAVE THE JADA WHEELS!!


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 5 2006, 04:45 PM~4783207
> *HERES MY DENALI!!!
> [attachmentid=450280]
> [attachmentid=450281]
> [attachmentid=450283]
> [attachmentid=450284]
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: gangsta


----------



## lowrollen64

NICE MODELS


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowrollen64_@Feb 27 2006, 07:11 AM~4936151
> *NICE MODELS
> *


...THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=481274]
[attachmentid=481276]
[attachmentid=481275]
[attachmentid=481273]
[attachmentid=481271]
[attachmentid=481270]
[attachmentid=481277]


----------



## lowrollen64

that is a nice paint job


----------



## Stickz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

that green car is Sick! Very nice.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 2 2006, 01:41 AM~4958249
> *that green car is Sick! Very nice.
> *


THANKS I'LL POST MORE PICS TOMARROW! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 1 2006, 07:34 PM~4956145
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowrollen64_@Mar 1 2006, 05:35 PM~4955485
> *that is a nice paint job
> *


:biggrin: THANKS IT'S NOT FULLY DONE YET :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

clean clean clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 2 2006, 03:40 PM~4961692
> *clean clean clean :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## lowrollen64

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollen64

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollen64

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowrollen64_@Mar 2 2006, 04:17 PM~4961923
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skysthelimit

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by skysthelimit_@Mar 2 2006, 04:21 PM~4961956
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NONSENCE-RIDER

man those caddy or lookin good, man im going to pick up mine tonight and re-paint that sucker..........


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by NONSENCE-RIDER_@Mar 3 2006, 05:55 PM~4971035
> *man those caddy or lookin good, man im going to pick up mine tonight and re-paint that sucker..........
> *


.....THANKS HOMIE, PLENTY MORE TO COME!!!.............. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=497121]
[attachmentid=497120]
[attachmentid=497123]
[attachmentid=497124]
[attachmentid=497125]
[attachmentid=497127]
THE BLAZER!!!
THE MONTE SOON TO BE LUXURY!!
THE CAPRICE FROM 5 YEARS AGO!!


----------



## lowridin14

:worship: :worship: Very nice homie


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Mar 11 2006, 04:48 PM~5027215
> * :worship:  :worship: Very nice homie
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva

damn homie.. dats a clean fucken stack of builds.. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridin14

any more? :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 11 2006, 04:57 PM~5027271
> *damn homie.. dats a clean fucken stack of builds..  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


THATS THE WAY I KEEP THEM FROM GETTING DUSTY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Mar 11 2006, 04:58 PM~5027279
> *any more? :happysad:
> *


I'LL HAVE MORE IN A WEEK OR SO!
STILL WORKING ON THE 70 IMPALA
THATS THE NEXT ONE COMING OUT!


----------



## lowrid3r

:thumbsup: can you please post more of the light blue 65 or 67 the one on top of the monte


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 11 2006, 05:11 PM~5027343
> *:thumbsup: can you please post more of the light blue 65 or 67 the one on top of the monte
> *


HERE YOU GO HOMIE!!
[attachmentid=497206]
[attachmentid=497208]
[attachmentid=497210]


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Mar 11 2006, 03:13 PM~5027350
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE!!
> [attachmentid=497206]
> [attachmentid=497208]
> [attachmentid=497210]
> *


thats clean what kind of paint did you use? :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

lot of clean cars...nice job


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 11 2006, 06:52 PM~5027744
> *thats clean what kind of paint did you use? :thumbsup:
> *


I USED DUPONT....I DON'T REMEMBER WHAT COLOR THAT WAS THOUGH..I THINK IT'S A SKY BLUE METALLIC...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 11 2006, 07:01 PM~5027802
> *lot of clean cars...nice job
> *


....THANKS HOMIE, DIGGING THE TRUCK U PAINTED LOOK SIMILAR TO THE 70 I'M DOING!!!NICE COLOR..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## jevries

Man I wish organised like that! Looks super clean...nice stack of clean rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 12 2006, 03:12 AM~5030460
> *Man I wish organised like that! Looks super clean...nice stack of clean rides! :thumbsup:
> *


....MAN AFTER SO MANY YEARS OF BUILDING I FINALLY DECIDED ABOUT TWO YEARS AGO TO PUT THEM IN CASES, BUT NOW THERE STACKING UP IN MY ROOM!! THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

yo man if your frome to then tell me if you have any regals for sale


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

i ment T.O AND FROM


----------



## MARINATE

THE HOPPER!!!
[attachmentid=505254]
[attachmentid=505255]
THE TREY COMING SOON!!
[attachmentid=505257]
RANDOM PICS!
[attachmentid=505258]


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

here take a look at my model car


----------



## Emillion

damn that 64 hopper is tight! some great work man.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Mar 16 2006, 05:02 PM~5062332
> *damn that 64 hopper is tight! some great work man.
> *


its a 63 bro


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

thx


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

hahahahah j/k :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 16 2006, 05:16 PM~5062433
> *hahahahah j/k :cheesy:
> *


HEY HOMIE WHY U GOTTA MESS UP MY THREAD? :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Mar 16 2006, 05:02 PM~5062332
> *damn that 64 hopper is tight! some great work man.
> *


THANKS BRO!!! :biggrin: IT'S NOT DONE YET


----------



## Cadi4life

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emillion

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Mar 17 2006, 01:24 AM~5062482
> *THANKS BRO!!! :biggrin: IT'S NOT DONE YET
> *


looks done allready! has me inspired to, damn i wanna finish my competition hopper.

futurerider, i was talking to the owner of the thread which i was replying in.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Mar 16 2006, 05:28 PM~5062509
> *looks done allready! has me inspired to, damn i wanna finish my competition hopper.
> 
> futurerider, i was talking to the owner of the thread which i was replying in.
> *


JUST FOR THAT KID REPLYING LIKE THAT I'M GONNA MAKE IT GO HIGHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emillion

:roflmao: he's three years younger than me, but at least i don't act like a fool


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

sorry im new to the forums i didnt realize it was your thread


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 16 2006, 05:42 PM~5062593
> *sorry im new to the forums i didnt realize it was your thread
> *


HEY HOMIE THATS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Mar 16 2006, 02:26 PM~5061110
> *THE HOPPER!!!
> [attachmentid=505254]
> [attachmentid=505255]
> THE TREY COMING SOON!!
> [attachmentid=505257]
> RANDOM PICS!
> [attachmentid=505258]
> *


yo homie is that car plastic or metal????


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

i was talk about the yellow 64


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 18 2006, 12:05 PM~5074849
> *i was talk about the yellow 64
> *


Plastic of course :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

yo where do you buy regals and caddys from........


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 18 2006, 04:52 PM~5075896
> *yo where do you buy regals and caddys from........
> *


.........I GOT THEM AT THE LOCAL HOBBY SHOPS!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

y abut dont you make regals out if a grand national kit??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 19 2006, 10:18 AM~5079404
> *y abut dont you make regals out if a grand national kit??
> *


?????? :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT
[attachmentid=513539]


----------



## Reverend Hearse

^^^^nice.... kandy?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 22 2006, 05:58 PM~5101240
> *^^^^nice.... kandy?
> *


U KNOW THIS........ :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

me sees the glow ......... i see the light ....... damn , just a monte , i was fooled, killer car though


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 22 2006, 06:01 PM~5101261
> *me sees the glow ......... i see the light ....... damn , just a monte , i was fooled, killer car though
> *


RIGHT NOW I'M THINKING OF PATTERNING IT OUT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nah , no patterns , just match the headliner to the interior and cut th crossbar on the window


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 22 2006, 06:04 PM~5101287
> *nah , no patterns , just match the headliner to the interior and cut th crossbar on the window
> *


.....YEAH THE HEADLINER NEED TO BE MATCHED......THE CROSSBAR IS CUT...


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=513550]


----------



## Reverend Hearse

any more pics of it?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 22 2006, 06:09 PM~5101320
> *any more pics of it?
> *


OF THE MONTE NO, BUT I'LL TAKE MORE PIC'S TONIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

please do.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 22 2006, 06:13 PM~5101350
> *please do.....
> *


...WILL DO HOMIE.........


----------



## Lowridingmike

I love this six tre! If it were green with gold parts and a vert it would be a perfect replica of my dream car. Look at how that rear end sits.. Dopeness.


----------



## MARINATE

THE 70 IMPALA
[attachmentid=519717]
[attachmentid=519722]
[attachmentid=519723]
[attachmentid=519724]
CURRENT PROJECTS :biggrin: :biggrin:
[attachmentid=519725]
[attachmentid=519726]


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 25 2006, 02:29 AM~5116458
> *I love this six tre!  If it were green with gold parts and a vert it would be a perfect replica of my dream car.  Look at how that rear end sits..  Dopeness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


........THE TREY AIN'T DONE YET............THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## MARINATE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

nice cars


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 28 2006, 06:02 PM~5137445
> *nice cars
> *


THANKS HOMIE............ :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Thumbs up for that 70 Imp! :thumbsup: Any picks for the motor?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Mar 29 2006, 10:39 PM~5146388
> *Thumbs up for that 70 Imp!  :thumbsup:  Any picks for the motor?
> *


NO PICS OF IT YET, BUT I'LL GET SOME UP SOON........ :biggrin:  .....THANKS FOR THE COMPIMENT........


----------



## jevries

Models looking good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 31 2006, 12:17 AM~5153942
> *Models looking good!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JEVRIES....... :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

bad ass shit homie


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Apr 1 2006, 06:13 PM~5162715
> *bad ass shit homie
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT DELETE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Apr 3 2006, 08:32 PM~5173713
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

[attachmentid=535940]


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## lowridin14

any more work? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Apr 18 2006, 12:41 PM~5266449
> *any more work? :biggrin:
> *



BUILDING A RAG & HARDTOP LIKE THIS :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=542963]


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 18 2006, 11:43 AM~5266453
> *BUILDING A RAG & HARDTOP LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=542963]
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## [email protected]

where can i find the colored wire wheels at? i realy like um! they make the car look good!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2006, 02:49 AM~5315307
> *where can i find the colored wire wheels at? i realy like um! they make the car look good!!
> *


THE WHEELS ARE THE MCLEAN STYLE...JUST PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:THIS SHIT SUCKS HAVING TO GO ALL THE BULLSHIT TO POST FLICS :angry:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 6 2006, 10:22 AM~5380912
> *:wave:THIS SHIT SUCKS HAVING TO GO ALL THE BULLSHIT TO POST FLICS :angry:
> *


  YEA.....IT SUCKS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by marinate+Jul 30 2005, 05:27 PM~3511805-->
> 
> 
> 
> [attachmentid=228668]
> :biggrin: [attachmentid=228670]
> [attachmentid=228671]
> [attachmentid=228674]
> [attachmentid=228676]
> [attachmentid=228678]
> [attachmentid=228679]
> [attachmentid=228680]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-marinate_@Nov 29 2005, 05:33 PM~4301434
> *[attachmentid=368311]
> *


NICE MODELS MAN :thumbsup: 

HOW DO YOU MAKE THOSE LIL PLAQUES???


----------



## MARINATE

I BUY THEM....FROME THE HOBBY SHOP


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Mr Biggs

them some clean ass build's homie ! keep up the good work


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2006, 02:00 PM~5410330
> *them some clean ass build's homie ! keep up the good work
> *


THANKS HOMIE...STILL MORE TO COME U KNOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT FOR THEM HATERS


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 28 2006, 02:04 PM~5509863
> *TTT FOR THEM HATERS
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Badass builds, what else ya got under wraps?


----------



## boskeeter

i don't think he'll say if its under wraps, lol


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@May 28 2006, 07:52 PM~5510821
> *i don't think he'll say if its under wraps, lol
> *



THERES NOTHING REALLY UNDER THE WRAPS JUST
DOING THE LS BUILD OFF.....A 61 RAG & HARDTOP.....& ONE OF THE NEW CADI'S!!


----------



## zfelix

any progress pics on them????


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@May 28 2006, 07:58 PM~5510860
> *any progress pics on them????
> *



HAVEN'T STARTED THE LS, BUT...I'LL TRY TO POST SOME OF THE 61'S TOMAROWW


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 28 2006, 07:02 PM~5510881
> *HAVEN'T STARTED THE LS, BUT...I'LL TRY TO POST SOME OF THE 61'S TOMAROWW
> *



cool.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

:angry:

THIS USED TO BE CLEAN TILL THEY ALL FELL!! :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED ? Any thing you dont want to rebuild PM I would be interested at what you got ? The Blue caddy look Great too!


----------



## boskeeter

that b lue caddy looks real good!


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn, that sucks your shit fell, hope nothing got too fucked up.  Caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 31 2006, 12:03 PM~5526353
> *WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED ? Any thing you dont want to rebuild PM I would be interested at what you got ? The Blue caddy look Great too!
> *


I WAS FIXING THE OLD LADY'S VACUMN & I MOVED IT IN THE PLACE & IT HIT THE TV WHICH THE THEY FELL & MADE THE OTHER ONES FALL :angry:


----------



## zfelix

Nice i see a caddy rag!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@May 31 2006, 02:56 PM~5527380
> *Nice i see a caddy rag!!!!
> *


IT'S IN POST A COUPLE PAGES BACK!


----------



## 1phatxb

yeah i have a few 57 rags i just finished a baby blue one like mack 10's why you interested in me buiulding one or do you have one for sale/trade


----------



## 1phatxb

wrong post sorry!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@May 31 2006, 03:06 PM~5527479
> *yeah i have a few 57 rags i just finished a baby blue one like mack 10's why you interested in me buiulding one or do you have one for sale/trade
> *


SORRY HOMIE..I DO ALL MY OWN WORK


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 31 2006, 11:03 AM~5526353
> *WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED ? Any thing you dont want to rebuild PM I would be interested at what you got ? The Blue caddy look Great too!
> *


you vulture! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

Any pics Of The 61's???


----------



## Buick59

man,those are super bad!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Buick59_@Jun 2 2006, 10:49 AM~5538724
> *man,those are super bad!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn clean rides :thumbsup: i love the paint on the elco


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn clean rides :thumbsup: i love the paint on the elco


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 2 2006, 02:18 PM~5539922
> *damn clean rides  :thumbsup: i love the paint on the elco
> *


THANKS HOMIE..


----------



## drnitrus

you've got alot of great builds :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 2 2006, 02:27 PM~5539961
> *you've got alot of great builds :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DRNTRUS!


----------



## 1phatxb

is that black 58 a 1/18?? who makes that and is the mural a decal or painted on


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@Jun 2 2006, 04:31 PM~5540814
> *is that black 58 a 1/18??  who makes that and is the mural a decal or painted on
> *


YUP IT'S 1/18 SCALE & IT'S A TEMPORARY TATTOO :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY BRO i am going to work on them plates tonighT after work !


----------



## 1phatxb

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 2 2006, 03:34 PM~5540833
> *YUP IT'S 1/18 SCALE & IT'S A TEMPORARY TATTOO :biggrin:
> *


fucker looks bad, what brand is it ertl or motormax??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@Jun 2 2006, 04:42 PM~5540891
> *fucker looks bad, what brand is it ertl or motormax??
> *


TELL YOU THE TRUTH I DON'T KNOW


----------



## MARINATE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

marinate nice lows keep up the good work homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

quote=DEUCES76,Jul 1 2006, 05:43 PM~5700276]marinate nice lows keep up the good work homie :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
[/quote]
GRACIAS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2005, 07:27 PM~3511805
> *[attachmentid=228668]
> :biggrin: [attachmentid=228670]
> [attachmentid=228671]
> [attachmentid=228674]
> [attachmentid=228676]
> [attachmentid=228678]
> [attachmentid=228679]
> [attachmentid=228680]
> *



Love that 67 ! with the roof opened!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2006, 08:33 PM~5819567
> *Love that 67 ! with the roof opened!
> *


THANKS MINI!  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

FOR THOSE THAT THINK THAT I DON'T BUILD MY OWN SHIT....WELL SORRY ALL MY MODELS ARE PAINTED BY ME, BUILT BY ME...EVERYTHING DONE BY ME :angry:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 16 2006, 09:25 AM~5978506
> *FOR THOSE THAT THINK THAT I DON'T BUILD MY OWN SHIT....WELL SORRY ALL MY MODELS ARE PAINTED BY ME, BUILT BY ME...EVERYTHING DONE BY ME :angry:
> *



FUCK THE HATERS!!!!!!

Tight models homie.


----------



## cdznutz42069

fuck the haters...great job on the models, im gonna build a vert caddy too. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

A FEW OF THEM THAT HAVEN'T MADE MY LIST! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 16 2006, 08:32 AM~5978962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN, I love that caddy. :0 :0 Nice shit mayne!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
i love pretty much all your rides


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

The White Caddie Looks Pimpin bro. You got more pics of it?


----------



## MARINATE

HERE YOU GO TIME MACHINE!


----------



## LowandBeyond

DAMN, I love that car!!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 18 2006, 07:54 AM~5993173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO TIME MACHINE!
> *




Of all the caddies I have seen on here this has to be the cleanest one out there. This model is fuckn nice homie. What color is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIE....THE COLOR IS JUST PLAIN OL WHITE BRO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats is a clean ass LAC ! 

Marinate you think i should start a topic on all my builds like this ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2006, 10:35 AM~5993848
> *Thats is a clean ass LAC !
> 
> Marinate you think i should start a topic on all my builds like this ?
> *



I DON'T SEE WHY NOT...I WAS GONNA START ONE FOR THE CLUB....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

How many members from here are there now !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2006, 10:43 AM~5993909
> *How many members from here are there now !
> *


BRO THERE IS ALOT OF BIG NAMES IN IT...BIGGS IS GONNA PUT THE LIST UP SOON!


----------



## drnitrus

That is one sweet caddie Marinte :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 18 2006, 11:41 AM~5994362
> *That is one sweet caddie Marinte :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DRNTRUS! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

all your ride's are sweet bro.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 18 2006, 03:16 PM~5995778
> *all your ride's are sweet bro.
> *


CULO :biggrin: .....THANKS BIG DOG....THANKS FOR THE MOTIVATION HOMIE!


----------



## baggedbaby

how do you get those jada wheels on models i have at least 30 differant dub city die casts and want to build other models with them


----------



## baggedbaby

by the way sweet models they are awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by baggedbaby_@Aug 19 2006, 01:16 PM~6000489
> *how do you get those jada wheels on models i have at least 30 differant dub city die casts and want to build other models with them
> *


Depends on what you're putting them on. Most cars you have to rework the wheel tubs or cut them out altogether. And sometimes you have to shortin' up the wheel itself, or at least the shank that sticks out past the back of the wheel.

In other words, just depends on how much work you're willing to put in on it to make it look right!!

Anyways don't mean to steal the post.....just my two cents :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY MARINATE THE JAPANESE CALLED AND ARE INTRESTED!!!!!!!!..lol j/k. I LIKE THIS CADDY THE MOST, THEN THE YELLOW ONE.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by baggedbaby_@Aug 19 2006, 12:23 PM~6000518
> *by the way sweet models they are awesome :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 19 2006, 05:18 PM~6001537
> *HEY MARINATE THE JAPANESE CALLED AND ARE INTRESTED!!!!!!!!..lol j/k. I LIKE THIS CADDY THE MOST, THEN THE YELLOW ONE.
> *



LOL....THEY DIDN'T WANT TO GIVE ME WHAT I WANTED! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

ALITTLE SOMETHING I BEEN WORKING ON!....JUST A CURBSIDE LAC!


----------



## twinn

nice


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 20 2006, 11:59 AM~6005172
> *ALITTLE SOMETHING I BEEN WORKING ON!....JUST A CURBSIDE LAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dont forget the corner rear windows!!! :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 18 2006, 06:54 AM~5993173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO TIME MACHINE!
> *


Very Niceee! BMF looks really good!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 20 2006, 10:59 AM~6005172
> *ALITTLE SOMETHING I BEEN WORKING ON!....JUST A CURBSIDE LAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one looks good too! You must luv them caddies huh.


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FELIX & TIME MACHINE......YUP GOT TO LOVE THE LACS....ANOTHER ONE I LOVE IS THE LS'S :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

you didnt open the trunk on PINKY !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2006, 11:32 AM~6010296
> *you didnt open the trunk on PINKY !
> *


nope...should have though :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Anyword for the Shop yet !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2006, 11:43 AM~6010350
> *Anyword for the Shop yet !
> *


nope gonna call them in 30 minutes


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

well I got about 2 weeks to get some Customer cars done than I comin after the west in the wagon Build Off! LOL!

OH ! Whats up with the M.C.B.A. of all the built ups !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2006, 11:47 AM~6010372
> *well I got about 2 weeks to get some Customer cars done than I comin after the west in the wagon Build Off! LOL!
> 
> OH ! Whats up with the M.C.B.A. of all the built ups !
> *



what you mean by that mini? :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thought you weregoing to start a topic where us members would show are builts stuff in !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2006, 12:01 PM~6010441
> *Thought you weregoing to start a topic where us members would show are builts stuff in !
> *


OH SHIT..YEA START IT FOOL :biggrin: ...NEVERMIND HOLD UP..BIGGS WANTS TO DO SOMETHING PM HIM ABOUT IT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I PMed him we'll have to wait and see what he says !


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LIKE THE LINCOLN. IS THAT PLASTIC OR DIECAST,AND WHERE CAN I GET ONE,PLEASE LET ME KNOW


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Sep 2 2006, 12:12 AM~6090080
> *LIKE THE LINCOLN. IS THAT PLASTIC OR DIECAST,AND WHERE CAN I GET ONE,PLEASE LET ME KNOW
> *


IT'S DIECAST...I REPAINTED IT APPLE RED OVER GOLD BASE!


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thought this needed a bump !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 2 2006, 08:11 AM~6091119
> *IT'S DIECAST...I REPAINTED IT APPLE RED OVER GOLD BASE!
> *



DIECAST :thumbsdown:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 6 2006, 02:22 PM~6514492
> *DIECAST :thumbsdown:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :burn:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 20 2006, 11:59 AM~6005172
> *ALITTLE SOMETHING I BEEN WORKING ON!....JUST A CURBSIDE LAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey bro where did you get the up-top thats on this i would like one on my lecab.


----------



## MARINATE

THE TOP IS FROM THE 65..ALL I DID IS CUT IT TO MAKE IT FIT


----------



## Chris

Hey where did you get the wheels and majestics plaque for that white lac?


----------



## PUPPETP13




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yo wat did you paint over?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 8 2006, 07:02 PM~6531489
> *yo wat did you paint over?
> *


a naked picture of his boyfriend :biggrin: 






























j/k lol... ur wondering what he painted over with that clean ass lac sittin there, id see askin what color he painted the lac, but not the lil background shit, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats pic of 1 of the kids FOOL ! 


He blocked out cause of dumb fucks on here sayin shit about stuff they seen in the back ground !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2006, 08:27 PM~6532094
> *Thats  pic  of  1  of the  kids  FOOL !
> He  blocked  out  cause  of  dumb  fucks  on  here  sayin  shit  about  stuff they  seen  in the  back ground !
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 8 2006, 08:48 PM~6531778
> *a naked picture of his boyfriend  :biggrin:
> j/k lol... ur wondering what he painted over with that clean ass lac sittin there, id see askin what color he painted the lac, but not the lil background shit, lol
> *








OF MY KIDS FOOL :angry:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 31 2005, 07:40 PM~3730259
> *pretty good accept i dont really like that yellowish beige
> *


IF U HAVE SOMETHING BETTR TO SHOW THEN SHOW IT,BUT IT BETTER BE WAY BETTER THAN HIS RIDEZ HOMIE.LET'S C WUT U GOT!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 11 2006, 12:14 AM~6545763
> *IF U HAVE SOMETHING BETTR TO SHOW THEN SHOW IT,BUT IT BETTER BE WAY BETTER THAN HIS RIDEZ HOMIE.LET'S C WUT U GOT!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

BREAKING OUT IN 07!...NEW RANDOM PICS!


----------



## zfelix

lookin good guey!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 21 2006, 07:29 PM~6613750
> *lookin good guey!
> *


THANX HOMIE.....BY THE HOMIES THE 71 IS NOT FINISHED


----------



## MARINATE

KANDY TEAL!


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddys&chevys

nice cars really nice great job


----------



## drnitrus

Nice builds as always homie!!


----------



## EVIL C

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT JOB ON THEM ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANX HOMIES!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 408models

nice rides bro. i like that picture of the 62's together.


----------



## twinn

CHINGON COMO SIEMPRE :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 8 2006, 10:13 PM~6726747
> *GRACIAS CARNAL!</span>*


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 5 2006, 03:34 PM~4782766
> *[attachmentid=450197]
> THERE U GO HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


REAL NICE !!


----------



## Atx_ballin

hey individuals *512* r u from austin, texas


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 05:26 PM~6613731
> *BREAKING OUT IN 07!...NEW RANDOM PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship::worship:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## BONAFIDE_G

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2007, 01:26 PM~7063527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



- say marinate, what color is that?
- looks like cobalt blue, but what base did you use? if it is. 
- car looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

G...I USED DUPLICOLOR ORANGE METALSPECKS AS BASE, THEN GOLD FLAKE, AFTER ALL THE I USED ANODIZED BLUE!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2007, 01:33 PM~7063577
> *G...I USED DUPLICOLOR ORANGE METALSPECKS AS BASE, THEN GOLD FLAKE, AFTER ALL THE I USED ANODIZED BLUE!
> *



:worship: 
- thas the shit i would have never thought of useing that combo to create a dark blue. you the man!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 23 2007, 01:35 PM~7063588
> *:worship:
> -  thas the shit i would have never thought of useing that combo to create a dark blue. you the man!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE! HERES THE COLOR IN THE SUN!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G

- that looks so much like cobalt blue. 
- im gonna have to bite off of you for one my next projects.
- i was going to try charcoal gray metalic (dupli-color) as a base with colbalt blue (hok) to see if i got that effect, but no need for trial and error now!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

IT'S A NICE COLOR HOMIE!


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

gotta love the carpice


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 23 2007, 02:10 PM~7064285
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> gotta love the carpice
> *


X2


----------



## MARINATE

TTT FOR THE NEW G-RIDES!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Kirby

:thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes

Da bubble is tight n dat lac with da all golds is off da chain


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES

> TTT FOR THE NEW G-RIDES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## BiggC

I love the Caddy, but they all kick ass bro!!


----------



## 65lorider

is the last car a delta 88?


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice stuff as usual marinate!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Mar 8 2007, 06:10 PM~7438956
> *is the last car a delta 88?
> *


'75 Cutlass.

*CORRECTION:* BADASS '75 Cutlass! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS POKEY & LOWANDBEYOND! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

Tight rides bro!! love the 75 cutty!!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS MODELTECH!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

whore


----------



## twinn

mini needs his rocks


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2007, 04:46 PM~7531338
> *whore
> *


HATER


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what is this whole beef between u two?


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 03:23 PM~7555141
> *what is this whole beef between u two?
> *


ROCKS!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oh so one gets more 
rocks than the other


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 26 2007, 03:33 PM~7555698
> *ROCKS!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

MAMONES


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 26 2007, 03:33 PM~7555698
> *ROCKS!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
















just kidding


----------



## MARINATE

KICK ROCKS 88MLCS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

like i said, just kidding


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

ttt


----------



## zfelix

:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

whore


----------



## zfelix




----------



## vengence

lookin damn good homie.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

NEW PAGE...............


----------



## MARINATE

I GUESS PEOPLE JUST HATE CAUSE I'M A BUILDER :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

BOB THE BUILDER.... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

and you are a damn good builder homie keep em comin marinate!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 10 2007, 03:06 PM~7659849
> *and you are a damn good builder homie keep em comin marinate!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 10 2007, 02:06 PM~7659849
> *and you are a damn good builder homie keep em comin marinate!!!
> *


LOOKING GOOD WEY.


----------



## modeltech




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2007, 03:10 PM~7659880
> *LOOKING GOOD WEY.
> *




FOOL YOUR IN MY TOPIC NOT MINI'S :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 02:12 PM~7659897
> *FOOL YOUR IN MY TOPIC NOT MINI'S :0  :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT MY BAD.... :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 04:12 PM~7659897
> *FOOL YOUR IN MY TOPIC NOT MINI'S :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! 


BIGGS ! YOU SHOULD KNOW IF YOUR IN MY TOPIC I DONT HAVE TTT TO GET IT TO BE NOTICE ! 



I JUST KEEP ADDING MORE BUILDS !  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2007, 03:17 PM~7659945
> *LOL!
> BIGGS ! YOU  SHOULD  KNOW  IF  YOUR  IN MY  TOPIC  I  DONT  HAVE  TTT  TO  GET  IT  TO  BE  NOTICE  !
> THAT DON'T HAVE DETAIL............WHEELS JUST GLUED TO THE BODY :0 </span>*


----------



## vengence

lol i only ttt mine when i have to.only cuz i hate searchin through mass pages to find my topic..


----------



## twinn

whore


----------



## vengence

yes i am when im in a good mood :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 10 2007, 04:05 PM~7660353
> *yes i am when im in a good mood :biggrin:
> *



GO BUILD SOMETHING!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 04:18 PM~7659956
> *TTT  !*


----------



## MARINATE

MINI I WOULD MAKE YOU CRY IF YOU KNEW WHAT I KNEW!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 06:13 PM~7660850
> *MINI I WOULD MAKE YOU CRY IF YOU KNEW WHAT I KNEW!
> *


POST IT ! OLD BUILDS / OLD WAYS ! PUT IT OUT IN THE OPEN ! 


I An't scared ! 



HATER !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2007, 05:15 PM~7660860
> *POST  IT !    OLD  BUILDS /  OLD  WAYS  !      PUT  IT  OUT  IN THE  OPEN  !
> I    An't  scared  !
> HATER  !
> *



IT'S ALL GOOD *****, I DON'T LIKE TO PUT HOMIES ON FRONT STREET


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 06:16 PM~7660864
> *IT'S ALL GOOD *****, I DON'T LIKE TO PUT HOMIES ON FRONT STREET
> *


FUCK FRONT STREET ! You done did all that but give me an address by saying you know something ! FOOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2007, 05:18 PM~7660879
> *FUCK  FRONT  STREET  !    You  done  did  all  that  but    give  me  an  address  by  saying    you  know  something  !    FOOL !  :biggrin:
> *



FOOLIO JUST QUIT HATING :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

T
T
T



You the foolie hating ! I just like to add fuel to the fires !


----------



## kustombuilder

huh :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2007, 06:23 PM~7660908
> *huh  :dunno:
> *



Dave u can't get in on this ! WERE BUILDERS ! We can tease each other ! 

ONCE YOU BUILD SOMETHING THEN YOU TOSS IT UP WITH THE BUILDERS !


----------



## MARINATE

COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU......


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 05:27 PM~7660939
> *COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sawwwweeeeeet!! that is a tight ride!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 04:27 PM~7660939
> *COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU......
> *


NICE :biggrin: BUT NO WHERE NEAR NEW MEXICO :uh:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 03:27 PM~7660939
> *COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT A REAL ONE IN THE WORKS NOW!!!!!

























J/K!!! :biggrin: I WISH!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

LOL...IT IS CLEAN ASS FUCK THOUGH! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

HELL YEAH!!! BOWTIE CONNECTION BUILT IT.


----------



## lowridermodels

yo marinate....you some clean ass builds...keep up the good work! KEEP REPPIN' THE BIG MCBA!


----------



## MARINATE

THANX MARK!..I NEEDED TO ADD THESE TO THE POST!


----------



## modeltech

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

T
T
T


----------



## MARINATE

THIS IS MY FIRST TROKITA!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nice color! i swear i didnt gety the idea from you but my caddy is white in the same places yours is! like on the rims but my interior is white and has murals though.(not yet but it will later when i get some decal paper)


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN THAT TOYOTA LOOKS CLEAN MARINATE. I LIKE HOW THE WHEELS CAME OUT ON IT :biggrin: .


----------



## MARINATE

THE CHROME REAR END FOR THE LOCKUP!


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN MARINATE. I LIKE NENE'S CUTLASS


----------



## FREAKY TALES

CLEAN ASS FUCK HOMIE! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Apr 23 2007, 09:10 PM~7758353
> *CLEAN ASS FUCK HOMIE! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR'S IS NEXT!...THANKS VATO :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 23 2007, 05:26 PM~7756764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U should make dis 1 a hopper. U have some bad ass builds!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

HERES ANOTHER PIC OF IT ON THE BUMPER! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

what about the sliver and black regal you got any pics of that car ?


----------



## Models IV Life

MARINATE IS THAT THE 74' RESIN YOU GOT OFF OF ME? LOOKS TIGHT.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 24 2007, 12:22 PM~7762624
> *MARINATE IS THAT THE 74' RESIN YOU GOT OFF OF ME? LOOKS TIGHT.
> *


YUP THAT IT'S DOG :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

now i remember it


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 24 2007, 01:22 PM~7762624
> *MARINATE IS THAT THE 74' RESIN YOU GOT OFF OF ME? LOOKS TIGHT.
> *


Fred i think it is ! And i think its his best yet IMO ! 

T
T
T!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 12:15 PM~7762597
> *what    about  the  sliver  and  black  regal    you  got  any  pics  of  that  car  ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the cutlass


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 01:27 PM~7762656
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks ! i have no regals built at all! I think i would like to be this ! It would be my frist rep of a real car and my frist regal LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 10:27 AM~7762653
> *Fred  i  think it  is  !  And  i  think  its    his  best  yet  IMO !
> 
> T
> T
> T!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: IT TURNED OUT HARD!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 24 2007, 01:32 PM~7762682
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  IT TURNED OUT HARD!!!!
> *



NOW what else you got for sale that this fool can turn out ! It seems you don't have enough time to build ! The MARINATE is willing to free you up a bit ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 10:34 AM~7762696
> *NOW  what  else  you  got  for sale  that  this  fool  can  turn  out  !  It  seems  you  don't  have  enough  time  to  build  !  The  MARINATE    is  willing  to    free  you  up  a  bit  !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *


LOLOL..NO SHIT HUH???? YEAH I KNOW I'VE BEEN LAGGING BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: ITS ALL GOOD BECAUSE I GOT A LIL SOMETHING BREWING UP. I MADE A PROMISE TO TWINN TO TURN OUT A RIDE AND ITS IN THE WORKS!!!!! HE KNOWS WHAT IT IS. I PUT ALL ELSE ON HOLD TILL THIS ONE IS DONE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 24 2007, 01:41 PM~7762735
> *LOLOL..NO SHIT HUH???? YEAH I KNOW I'VE BEEN LAGGING BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  ITS ALL GOOD BECAUSE I GOT A LIL SOMETHING BREWING UP. I MADE A PROMISE TO TWINN TO TURN OUT A RIDE AND ITS IN THE WORKS!!!!! HE KNOWS WHAT IT IS. I PUT ALL ELSE ON HOLD TILL THIS ONE IS DONE.
> *


YOU NEED TO STARTED UP YOUR OWN BUILD TOPIC ! aND FINISH UP THE THE SAND 64 !


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 10:44 AM~7762761
> *YOU  NEED  TO  STARTED    UP  YOUR    OWN  BUILD  TOPIC !  aND  FINISH    UP THE  THE  SAND  64  !
> *


OH SHIT YOU REMEMBERED!!!!!!!!!! THATS PRETTY MUCH IN THE BAG. JUST WANTED TO GET SOME SKIRTS FROM 1OF FIRST TO FINISH IT OFF. MY NET AT HOME IS STILL DOWN SO I CANT UPLOAD PICS RIGHT NOW BUT I MIGHT INSTALL THE CAMEDIA SOFTWARE ON MY WORK PC.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 12:32 PM~7762680
> *Thanks  !    i  have  no  regals  built  at  all!  I  think  i  would  like  to  be  this  !  It  would  be  my  frist  rep  of  a  real  car  and  my  frist  regal  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *



FOOL YOU TRIPPING I ALREADY GOT THAT ONE IN THE WERKS TO FOOLIO! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OK ITS A RACE THEN ! YOU READY ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 24 2007, 12:32 PM~7762682
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  IT TURNED OUT HARD!!!!
> *



THANKS FRED!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 01:35 PM~7763110
> *OK ITS  A  RACE  THEN !  YOU  READY  ?
> *


   YOU DO YOUR EDITION & I'LL DO MINE..THEN WE'LL WHO'S CAR IS CORRECT....ALRIGHT...DON'T FORGET HE'S MY HOMIE


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 02:37 PM~7763126
> *   YOU DO YOUR EDITION & I'LL DO MINE..THEN WE'LL WHO'S CAR IS CORRECT....ALRIGHT...DON'T FORGET HE'S MY HOMIE
> *


WHY YOU HATING AND NAME DROPPING ! LOL ! WELL HELL FIND ME A REGAL YOU WANT ME TO REP! I TRY MY BEST ! I THINK I SHOULD START THE 2 DR CADDY HOIME EDITION BUT I WAITING ON CHROME UNDIES AND ANOTHE 5TH WHEEL KIT !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 01:41 PM~7763162
> *WHY  YOU  HATING  AND    NAME  DROPPING  ! LOL !  WELL HELL  FIND  ME  A  REGAL  YOU  WANT  ME  TO  REP!    I  TRY  MY  BEST !  I  THINK  I  SHOULD  START  THE  2 DR  CADDY    HOIME  EDITION    BUT  I  WAITING    ON  CHROME  UNDIES  AND  ANOTHE  5TH  WHEEL  KIT  !
> *



NO HATER HERE HOMIE....I WAS ALREADING REPLICATING IT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! JUST TWISTING IT WITH YOU FOOL ! YOU KNOW THAT ! HEY STOP B/S IN HERE AND POST UP A NEW BUILD ALREADY LAZY !


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 THIS IS GETTING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 24 2007, 01:51 PM~7763261
> *:0 THIS IS GETTING GOOD :biggrin:
> *



GO BUILD SOMETHING


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 12:53 PM~7763277
> *GO BUILD SOMETHING
> *


YOU GO BUILD SOMETHING AND WHILE YOUR AT IT GO TO YOUR ROOM :biggrin: . AND PLUS I'M MESSING WITH THE FRAME OF A GLASS HOUSE RIGHT NOW TILL I GET MY NEW BODY


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 24 2007, 01:56 PM~7763306
> *YOU GO BUILD SOMETHING AND WHILE YOUR AT IT GO TO YOUR ROOM :biggrin: .  AND PLUS I'M MESSING WITH THE FRAME OF A GLASS HOUSE RIGHT NOW TILL I GET MY NEW BODY
> *



LOL..I GOT PLEANTY TO BUILD BELIEVE ME HOMIE....I JHUST CAME UP ON 27 MODELS!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 12:58 PM~7763325
> *LOL..I GOT PLEANTY TO BUILD BELIEVE ME HOMIE....I JHUST CAME UP ON 27 MODELS!
> *


WELL THEN JUST GO TO YOUR ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 24 2007, 01:59 PM~7763338
> *WELL THEN JUST GO TO YOUR ROOM :biggrin:
> *


LOL......I'M AT WORK HOMIE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 02:58 PM~7763325
> *LOL..I GOT PLEANTY TO BUILD BELIEVE ME HOMIE....I JHUST CAME UP ON 27 MODELS!
> *



OH ! SNAP ! WHAT YOU GET FOOL POST IT UP ! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 01:00 PM~7763350
> *LOL......I'M AT  WORK HOMIE!
> *


WELL THEN GO WORK AND STAY AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 02:03 PM~7763369
> *OH  !   SNAP  !   WHAT  YOU GET    FOOL  POST  IT  UP !   :biggrin:
> *


70 IMPALA
67 CHEVELLE SS 396
96 IMPALA
67 IMPALA
56 BELAIR
57 NOMAD
69 RIVI
67 OLDS..442
64 CHEVY PICKUP
56 NOMAD
95 BLAZER
97 FORD F150
65 CHEVELLE EL CAMINO
59 CAMEO
59 EL CAMINO
86 MONTE SS
GRAND NATIONAL
65 CHEVELLE
64 IMPALA 
Z28 CAMARO
55 CHEVY STEPSIDE
56 CADILLAC
57 CHEVY HARDTOP
51 CHEVY BOMB
65 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX
65 PONTIAC 2+2


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 01:11 PM~7763422
> *70 IMPALA
> 67 CHEVELLE SS 396
> 96 IMPALA
> 67 IMPALA
> 56 BELAIR
> 57 NOMAD
> 69 RIVI
> 67 OLDS..442
> 64 CHEVY PICKUP
> 56 NOMAD
> 95 BLAZER
> 97 FORD F150
> 65 CHEVELLE EL CAMINO
> 59 CAMEO
> 59 EL CAMINO
> 86 MONTE SS
> GRAND NATIONAL
> 65 CHEVELLE
> 64 IMPALA
> Z28 CAMARO
> 55 CHEVY STEPSIDE
> 56 CADILLAC
> 57 CHEVY HARDTOP
> 51 CHEVY BOMB
> 65 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX
> 65 PONTIAC 2+2
> *


what happen to the rest wey. :biggrin: bastid came up.


----------



## MARINATE

OOP'S FORGOT ANOTHER 57 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 03:11 PM~7763422
> *65 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX</span></span>
> 65 PONTIAC 2+2
> *



I GOT DIBS ON THE 3 IN GREEN


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 02:37 PM~7763628
> *I  GOT  DIBS  ON THE  2  IN  GREEN
> *



YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT I WANT!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I DONT THAT SHIT ! </span> HIT UP <span style=\'colorurple\'>CANDYMANCADDY  ! I HEAR HE LOVES THAT SHIT !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 02:40 PM~7763658
> *I  DONT  THAT  SHIT ! </span>  HIT  UP  <span style=\'colorurple\'>CANDYMANCADDY  !  I  HEAR HE  LOVES  THAT  SHIT  !
> *


NO GAY SHIT IN THIS TOPIC :angry:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 01:11 PM~7763422
> *70 IMPALA
> 67 CHEVELLE SS 396
> 96 IMPALA
> 67 IMPALA
> 56 BELAIR
> 57 NOMAD
> 69 RIVI
> 67 OLDS..442
> 64 CHEVY PICKUP
> 56 NOMAD
> 95 BLAZER
> 97 FORD F150
> 65 CHEVELLE EL CAMINO
> 59 CAMEO
> 59 EL CAMINO
> 86 MONTE SS
> GRAND NATIONAL
> 65 CHEVELLE
> 64 IMPALA
> Z28 CAMARO
> 55 CHEVY STEPSIDE
> 56 CADILLAC
> 57 CHEVY HARDTOP
> 51 CHEVY BOMB
> 65 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX
> 65 PONTIAC 2+2
> *


yo homie you interested in sellin these 2? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2007, 02:42 PM~7763670
> *yo homie you interested in sellin these 2? :biggrin:
> *


10-4 THE 57 GOT STARTED THOUGH


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2007, 03:42 PM~7763670
> *yo homie you interested in sellin these 2? :biggrin:
> *



I GOT DIBS ON THE 95 ALREADY KEVIN !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 02:46 PM~7763700
> *I GOT  DIBS  ON THE  95  ALREADY  KEVIN !
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 03:47 PM~7763707
> *:uh:
> *



:angry:

I HAD THAT HIGH LIGHTED 2 ! DIDNT YOU SEE THAT !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 02:51 PM~7763735
> *:angry:
> 
> I HAD  THAT  HIGH  LIGHTED    2  !  DIDNT  YOU    SEE  THAT !
> *


EDITIED POST :biggrin: QUOTE(Minidreams Inc. @ Apr 24 2007, 02:37 PM) 
I GOT DIBS ON THE 2 IN GREEN


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 01:38 PM~7763643
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT I WANT!
> *


dam ****'s. :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2007, 03:05 PM~7763856
> *dam ****'s. :angry:
> *



NO ****'S HERE ESE....WHAT UP DOGGY?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 02:10 PM~7763905
> *NO ****'S HERE ESE....WHAT UP DOGGY?
> *


got me a new black berry pearl. from verizon and it's has a buch of shit on it. the manuel is as thick as the bible. :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2007, 03:14 PM~7763947
> *got me a new black berry pearl. from verizon and it's has a buch of shit on it. the manuel is as thick as the bible. :angry:
> *



HELL YEAH DOGGY THAT WILL WORK.......


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 03:51 PM~7763735
> *:angry:
> 
> I HAD  THAT  HIGH  LIGHTED    2  !  DIDNT  YOU    SEE  THAT !
> *


Mini let Marinate sale it to Kevin. I got ya one over here.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

HERES THE LOCKUP ON IT...I DON'T THINK I LIKE THE SPRINGS THOUGH THERE FROM THE DONK :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 DAMN MARINATE THAT LOOKS BAD ASS. OK MINI WHERES YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 25 2007, 10:41 PM~7775019
> *:0 DAMN MARINATE THAT LOOKS BAD ASS.  OK MINI WHERES YOURS :biggrin:
> *



thats all Marinate ! Mine wont bounce ! :angry: 

you should know by now this fool is part Rabbit ! all he wants to do is fuckin hop ! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

cars and the trokita look clean wey :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

nice work marinate


----------



## modeltech

damn, pullin it all out!!! i love the lock-up marinate!! hey make some of your own springs for the rear homie!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2007, 11:14 PM~7775927
> *thats  all  Marinate !    Mine    wont    bounce  !    :angry:
> 
> you  should  know  by  now  this  fool  is part  Rabbit !    all  he  wants  to  do  is  fuckin  hop !  :biggrin:
> *


SO DOES HE LOOK LIKE A RABBIT TO. YOU KNOW LONG EARS, WHITE WITH THE RED EYES, AND EATS CARROTS :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 01:45 PM~7763694
> *10-4 THE 57 GOT STARTED THOUGH
> *


aight big homie,pm me a price for the 57...


mini you can have the blazer,unless you wanna trade for a 96 explorer :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES.....I THOUGHT YOU KNEW SILLY RABBIT TRIX ARE FOR KIDS! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2007, 01:08 PM~7778597
> *THANKS HOMIES.....I THOUGHT YOU KNEW SILLY RABBIT TRIX ARE FOR KIDS! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC

Truck looks damn good & the Cutty is coming along nice also!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 26 2007, 05:37 PM~7780831
> *Truck looks damn good & the Cutty is coming along nice also!!
> *



THANKS C!


----------



## 408models

*BOTH RIDES LOOK SIK BRO,* 

*BUT WERE IS THIS AT*









:dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

IT'S THERE I START THE FOIL ON IT LAST NIGHT, DON'T WANNA RUSH IT TO MUCH..I NEED PARTS FOR IT=(


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 27 2007, 11:29 AM~7786494
> *IT'S THERE I START THE FOIL ON IT LAST NIGHT, DON'T WANNA RUSH IT TO MUCH..I NEED PARTS FOR IT=(
> *


i hate waiting for parts to come in :angry: 

can't wait to see it bro.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2007, 01:46 PM~7786578
> *i hate waiting for parts to come in :angry:
> 
> can't wait to see it bro.
> *



IT WILL BE OUT SOON!


----------



## 408models

X2, HOPEFULLY MINE TOO :biggrin: 
JUST NOT SURE WHAT COLOR


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2007, 02:07 PM~7786701
> *X2, HOPEFULLY MINE TOO  :biggrin:
> JUST NOT SURE WHAT COLOR
> *



:biggrin: THE ONLY REASON I DON'T LIKE IT TO MUCH IS BECAUSE I SHAVED ALL THE CHROME OR GOLD OF IT :angry: IT WAS A FUCKED UP BODY...I WANNA GET ANOTHER EURO & DO IT UP BRANDYWINE WITH EVERYTHING GOLD :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

yeah there was some problems with mine also, but i got a ls cutty from biggs and it had minimal work so that one is next.

this one right now i think i might do a kandy orange with some type of patterns but not sure were to start on them.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2007, 02:20 PM~7786805
> *yeah there was some problems with mine also, but i got a ls cutty from biggs and it had minimal work so that one is next.
> 
> this one right now i think i might do a kandy orange with some type of patterns but not sure were to start on them.
> *



THE LS CUTTY IS TIGHT HOMIE....I ALSO GOT THE OTHER REG. CUTTY FROM BIGGS..IT'S NICE ALSO :biggrin: ..........DO SOME GHOST PATTERNS


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2007, 08:28 PM~7774903
> *HERES THE LOCKUP ON IT...I DON'T THINK I LIKE THE SPRINGS THOUGH THERE FROM THE DONK :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Homie u Went With THe Same Colors On Your Cutty That I Wanted To Do On Mine  lol i might go with a burgandy soft top burgandy guts and black everything else :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

just go black with a red pearl over it....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 27 2007, 07:38 PM~7788485
> *Damn Homie u Went With THe Same Colors On Your Cutty That I Wanted To Do On Mine  lol i might go with a burgandy soft top burgandy guts and black everything else :biggrin:
> *



 it's okay do it the same no biggy!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2007, 07:41 PM~7775013
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*i** like this truck bro, sik.*


----------



## vengence

indeed that truck is sick,

when the time comes ill build one,but thats more like later next year...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2007, 02:56 AM~7809146
> *indeed that truck is sick,
> 
> when the time comes ill build one,but thats more like later next year...
> *



A HOMIE YOU STILL WANT THE 57?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 GOT YOU! :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech

LOOKIN GOOD!! I LIKE THE SLIGHT PATTERN AT THE MIDDLE OF THE TRUCK!! THE WHEELS LOOK REAL GOOD WITH IT!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD WEY... BIG BALLIN BABY.!


----------



## MARINATE

GRACIAS MODELTECH & BIGGS!..........GONNA TRY TO MAKE SOME OSTRICH & GATOR INTERIOR FOR IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 10:41 AM~7874415
> *:0  :0  GOT YOU!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Marinate you better lock that bitch up when you not in the room ! Looks like the damn genie is planning something ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 10:09 AM~7874652
> *Marinate  you  better    lock  that    bitch  up  when    you    not    in the  room !  Looks    like  the  damn  genie  is  planning  something  !  :biggrin:
> *



LOL.....THATS A MURAL FOR A 59 ELCO BED COVER!


----------



## ElRafa

That looks clean homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

DAMN! I love that EXT!!!


----------



## 408models

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Hey Marinate whats up

why didn't you take some of your other rides to the show ??? like the 67 cause I don't remember seeing it


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 10 2007, 12:20 PM~7875521
> *Hey Marinate whats up
> 
> why didn't you take some of your other rides to the show ??? like the 67 cause I don't remember seeing it
> *



YEAH I TOOK IT


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

I didn't know that one was yours. Looks sweet.

oneyed


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 16 2007, 01:02 PM~7916829
> *I didn't know that one was yours.  Looks sweet.
> 
> oneyed
> *



THANKS BRO!


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn i like that monte and that regal who made that.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 16 2007, 03:37 PM~7917842
> *Damn i like that monte and that regal who made that.
> *



MARINATE!


----------



## MARINATE

"GOT YOU" GOT SOME GUTS LAST NIGHT! SHE'S ALMOST DONE JUST NEED TO PUT MIRRORS ON & A FEW MINOR TOUCHES! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

that color looks good on that


----------



## modeltech

x-2!!! this would look good pullin somethin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 17 2007, 10:31 AM~7923210
> *x-2!!! this would look good pullin somethin!!!  :biggrin:
> *



THANX DOC & MODELTECH HOW ABOUT THIS ONE?









:0


----------



## modeltech

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ya!!!! thats what i am talkin about!!!!!


----------



## BiggC

:0 That's sweet bro!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Good lookin EXT ! Looks cool with them candy wheels !


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 11:23 AM~7875557
> *YEAH I TOOK IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK HOMIE! NICE COLLECTION


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: Very nice bro!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 17 2007, 09:42 AM~7923288
> *THANX DOC & MODELTECH HOW ABOUT THIS ONE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Hey now, that looks familiar.  :biggrin:




That EXT looks badass bro, LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

T


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2007, 10:07 AM~7930140
> *DUTCH HATER*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2007, 11:07 AM~7930140
> *T</span></span>ER
> *


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
MARINATE KUSTOMS PATTERNED OUT THE 61 TOP!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nice i like that !


----------



## MARINATE

HERE'S LATEST OUT OUT OF MARINATE KUSTIOMS!


----------



## babylowrider

you got some nice rides !


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: patterns look good man - damn i love a 61 :yes: 

and the paint on that 67 is off the hook i was talking to low&beyond about it last nite :thumbsup: 

there was a guy from lima ohio that had a 67 that color/with patterns oldschool on the roof when i went to my first lowrider show 
back in 96-97? 
and i have loved that gold ever since 
:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2007, 09:21 PM~8003882
> *:thumbsup: patterns look good man - damn i love a 61 :yes:
> 
> and the paint on that 67 is off the hook i was talking to low&beyond about it last nite  :thumbsup:
> 
> there was a guy from lima ohio that had a 67 that color/with patterns oldschool on the roof  when i went to my first lowrider show
> back in 96-97?
> and i have loved that gold ever since
> :biggrin:
> *




THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:..I'M GLAD IT'S GOING TO A BUILDER!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! Dang Felix you been in here for min! Frist you steal my gel pen idea now tring to rob some painting tips ! LOL !


----------



## LowandBeyond

Love that 61!! :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 09:12 PM~8004273
> *Love that 61!!  :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 29 2007, 08:34 PM~8004000
> *LOL!    Dang    Felix      you  been  in  here  for  min!    Frist  you  steal    my  gel pen  idea    now  tring  to  rob  some  painting    tips  !  LOL !
> *



LOL naw i was just lookin through all eddies builds for his yellow 64 hopper and i think he had a brown 63


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT CAME OUT CLEAN CARNALITO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2007, 01:02 PM~8007987
> * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GRACIAS CARNAL!    *


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELL DESERVED BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2007, 01:10 PM~8008041
> *WELL DESERVED BRO. :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :0 DAM CARNAL GRACIAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 30 2007, 12:35 PM~8008225
> *:0  :0 DAM CARNAL GRACIAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DO SOME REAL GOOD WORK FOR A RATTLE CAN. I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WHAT YOU WORK WOULD LOOK LIKE WITH AN AIR-BRUSH. :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2007, 01:39 PM~8008262
> *YOU DO SOME REAL GOOD WORK FOR A RATTLE CAN.  I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WHAT YOU WORK WOULD LOOK LIKE  WITH AN AIR-BRUSH.  :0
> *



:0 :0 SOON CARNAL SOON


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 30 2007, 12:44 PM~8008303
> *:0  :0 SOON CARNAL SOON
> *


I RE-DID ALL THE PATTERN'S ON MY 61 LAST NIGHT. IT CAME OUT BETTER. MORE LIKE I WANTED IT TO BE IN THE FIRST PLACE. THAT'S THE ONLY THING I LIKE THE MOST ABOUT AIR-BRUSH IS , THE PAINT DRY'S IN MINUTES AND YOU CAN DO WHAT YOU GOT TO. INSTEAD OF WAITING DAY'S OR HOUR'S. :biggrin: OTHER THEN THAT IT'S ALL GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Damn, how in the hell did I miss these last two? Lookin killer Bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 30 2007, 04:54 PM~8009855
> *Damn, how in the hell did I miss these last two?  Lookin killer Bro!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS C..............GONNA TRY TO FOIL IT BEFORE TOMARROW :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 1 2007, 09:55 AM~8021995
> *THANKS C..............GONNA TRY TO FOIL IT BEFORE TOMARROW :biggrin:
> *


Sweet can't wait to see it. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 1 2007, 02:22 PM~8023988
> *Sweet can't wait to see it.  :cheesy:
> *



THANKS C......... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NEW SHOES! :0


----------



## BiggC

Me like :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

:0 
of fuck that shit looks tight


----------



## EVIL C

:wow: ddddaaaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnnnnn :wow: it look good :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2007, 07:14 AM~8058633
> *THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin:
> *


the wagon is looking good homie.  















dam post whore....... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

ya, thats tight!! i like that alot!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 6 2007, 11:10 PM~8057009
> *NEW SHOES! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE WHEELS FOOL !


----------



## Miloh

Marinate:

According to drnitrus you da man on the "gansta tuck". I got a 53 BomB I'm putting together and it's my first with the tuck. Shit homie I don't know anything about this, I just know it looks awsome so I wanted to give it a try. Problem is I don't know right from wrong so I need ya to skool me. I don't want to post it up in your thread, Would you hit the link here and check it out and let me know if I need to change the lean on these fronts.

http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t9/WilliamMiloh/

Thanks Miloh.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 7 2007, 10:01 AM~8059173
> *Marinate:
> 
> According to drnitrus you da man on the "gansta tuck". I got a 53 BomB I'm putting together and it's my first with the tuck. Shit homie I don't know anything about this, I just know it looks awsome so I wanted to give it a try. Problem is I don't know right from wrong so I need ya to skool me. I don't want to post it up in your thread, Would you hit the link here and check it out and let me know if I need to change the lean on these fronts.
> 
> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t9/WilliamMiloh/
> 
> Thanks Miloh.
> *



HONESTLY THE GANGSTA TUCK..LOL....IS NOT REALLY FOR BOMBS HOMIE......THE TUCK IS A 1 & HALF INCH OR 2 INCH EXTENSION ON THE A-ARMS


----------



## Mr Biggs

They where made for hopper's. Alot of people kept breaking the ball joint's on their ride's when they hopped , so when you add the extencion to the arm it relieve's the stress on the upper ball joint. and it also keep's it from butterflying nasty. :biggrin: The inventor of that is my good homie mando from HI/LO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2007, 10:26 AM~8059356
> *They where made for hopper's. Alot of people kept breaking the ball joint's on their ride's when they hopped , so when you add the extencion to the arm it relieve's the stress on the upper ball joint.  and it also keep's it from butterflying nasty. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Miloh

So what your saying is you would never see a bomb set up with this look? Do they never set them up to hop? just slam em or what? like I said I know nothing about it other than it looks cool to me. the kit is molded with an upper lower a arm set up. So in theroy the extension could be uesd on it...Right?? What is the butterflying thing?? trying to learn here, I can chop it back to proper like in a minute.

Miloh.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 7 2007, 11:12 AM~8059693
> *So what your saying is you would never see a bomb set up with this look? Do they never set them up to hop? just slam em or what? like I said I know nothing about it other than it looks cool to me. the kit is molded with an upper lower a arm set up. So in theroy the extension could be uesd on it...Right??  What is the butterflying thing??  trying to learn here, I can chop it back to proper like in a minute.
> 
> Miloh.
> *




BOMBS ARE USUALLY MADE TO BE LAID OUT  THE EXTENSION USUALLY GOES ON HOPPERS OR ANY CAR..THE BUTTERFLY LOOK IS WHEN THE WHEELS GO INWARD INSTEAD OF OUTWARD...IT LOOKS UGLY


----------



## Miloh

Thanks Marinate:

I guess i'll just lay dis bitch out and save this for my next one :tears: 

I thought It was cool as hell.....but I can't have all the homies clownin me on it :biggrin: 

Thanks again, Miloh.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 7 2007, 11:28 AM~8059826
> *Thanks Marinate:
> 
> I guess i'll just lay dis bitch out and save this for my next one :tears:
> 
> I thought It was cool as hell.....but I can't have all the homies clownin me on it :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks again, Miloh.
> *



ANYTIME


----------



## Miloh

Hey MARINATE:

Check it, if ya want to.
Bitch is dragging rocker panels and cross members now LOL!!!!!

http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t9/WilliamMiloh/

Miloh.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 7 2007, 01:10 PM~8060633
> *Hey MARINATE:
> 
> Check it, if ya want to.
> Bitch is dragging rocker panels and cross members now LOL!!!!!
> 
> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t9/WilliamMiloh/
> 
> Miloh.
> *



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## MARINATE

FOILED HER & CLEARED....GOT COLOR SANDED ALEADY!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang dog ! Thats Lookin real good !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2007, 02:22 PM~8076884
> *Dang  dog !    Thats  Lookin  real  good  !
> *



THANKS DAVID!.....NEXT.... :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2007, 02:22 PM~8076884
> *Dang  dog !    Thats  Lookin  real  good  !
> *


x2 wey


----------



## modeltech

looks good bro!!


----------



## drnitrus

NICE!!


----------



## SOLO1

Thats nice Homie


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## 408models

clean bro, nice :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: that 61 is comming out badass :thumbsup:

hey where did you get the rims you did on the magnum wagon?
i am assuming a diecast but what kinda car ?









[/quote]


----------



## MARINATE

> :thumbsup: that 61 is comming out badass :thumbsup:
> 
> hey where did you get the rims you did on the magnum wagon?
> i am assuming a diecast but what kinda car ?


[/quote]


THANKS BRO....THEY COME OF THE MALIBU 61 RAG


----------



## stilldownivlife

those look perfect on the magnum by the way :thumbsup: that is also looking gangster :yes:


----------



## rodburner1974

nice! love the color , can't wait to see it polished!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES...GONNA DO THE INTERIOR TONIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin sweet man....


----------



## Pokey

I'm lovin' that Magnum!


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## MARINATE

A FEW NEW PICS!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang I wish i wasn't heading to work right now ! This here makes me want to go paint a Impala ! 


LOOKIN SWEET !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 17 2007, 02:01 PM~8121688
> *Dang  I  wish  i  wasn't  heading  to  work  right  now !    This  here  makes  me  want  to  go  paint  a  Impala !
> LOOKIN  SWEET  !
> *



THANKS ***********.....HERES ANOTHER ONE I'VE BEEN WORKING ON FOR A CUSTOMER!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

doin big things eh.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 17 2007, 03:04 PM~8121694
> *THANKS ***********.....HERES ANOTHER ONE I'VE BEEN WORKING ON  FOR A CUSTOMER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn thats a huge bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THATS WHAT SHE ALWAYS SAYS...LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond

DAMN, that 61 is fuckin tight!! :0 :0 


I wish I had me a big 57 like that.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2007, 02:26 PM~8121757
> *DAMN,  that 61 is fuckin tight!!  :0  :0
> I wish I had me a big 57 like that.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  DON'T WORRY YOU'LL LIKE IT


----------



## DEUCES76

nice marinate on your 61


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN I LIKE THAT 61 IMPY


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2007, 03:26 PM~8121757
> *DAMN,  that 61 is fuckin tight!!  :0  :0
> I wish I had me a big 57 like that.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## modeltech

THE IMPY IS TIGHT BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

holy crap those rims on the magnum and the magnum itself is bitchin


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 18 2007, 03:18 PM~8128303
> *holy crap those rims on the magnum and the magnum itself is bitchin
> *



thanks homie!


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

GOT HER ALMOST FINISHED NEED TO FINISH THE SETUP & WIRE ENGINE!


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah bro, BEAUTIFUL '61!

I might have missed it, but where did you get those bumpers?


----------



## SOLO1

Thats nice dogg


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 23 2007, 02:18 PM~8161908
> *Hell yeah bro, BEAUTIFUL '61!
> 
> I might have missed it, but where did you get those bumpers?
> *



THANKS POKEY & SOLO...GOT THE BUMPER FROM THE GOOD OL DIECAST :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 23 2007, 01:59 PM~8162086
> *THANKS POKEY & SOLO...GOT THE BUMPER FROM THE GOOD OL DIECAST :biggrin:
> *


Oh, okay. Off to Wal-Mart I go! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 23 2007, 03:00 PM~8162092
> *Oh, okay. Off to Wal-Mart I go! :biggrin:
> *



IT'S THE MALIBU BRAND RAGTOP 61 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe i got some of those cars when they went on clearance thinkin the same thing... got the bomb to for my revell 53 and one of those impalas....


----------



## MARINATE

GOT CHROME & PAINT?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 24 2007, 08:23 PM~8168540
> *GOT CHROME & PAINT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: nice.....


----------



## MARINATE

:0 THANKS!


----------



## BiggC

:0 That looks damn good bro!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm putting together my rack to get shit chromed!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 24 2007, 09:23 PM~8168540
> *GOT CHROME & PAINT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




OOOOOUUUCCCCHHHHHHH!! nice bro!!!!


----------



## 408models

NICE UNDIES BRO lol. ( the cars undies )


----------



## lowridermodels

WAY COOL BRO! LOOKS SWEET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!.......BIG BODY RAG! :0


----------



## SOLO1

looks good


----------



## Mr Biggs

THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD WEY.


----------



## MARINATE

GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BIG BODY RAG COMING SOON!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

looking good man -- cant wait to see the paint on the bigbody


----------



## ShowRodFreak

MARINATE

thats looking sweet vato


oneyed


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 23 2007, 12:11 PM~8161875
> *GOT HER ALMOST FINISHED NEED TO FINISH THE SETUP & WIRE ENGINE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro this is reeeeaaallllyyy clean!
we gonna see it in Oct?


----------



## MARINATE

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: GONNA TRY TO HAVE A FEW NEW CARS OUT IN OCT.!


----------



## bigal602

me too! :thumbsup: 
lets show these cali boys how we do it! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 27 2007, 09:50 AM~8186345
> *me too! :thumbsup:
> lets show these cali boys how we do it! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  WE ALREADY TALKED AT THE SHOW IT'S TIME TO SHINE IN OCT.!


----------



## 408models

thats 61 is coming out clean bro. sik :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT DO U HOMIES THINK...IT DIDN'T COME OUT THE WAY I WANT, BUT FUCK IT I LIKE IT!


----------



## shrekinacutty

NICE


----------



## BiggC

:0 Looks good Bro I love it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS SHREK & C IT DIDN'T COME OUT LIKE I WANTED, BUT FUCK IT I KNOW SOMEONE WHO WANT TO BUY IT!


----------



## Miloh

Lets see teh front and int,

Miloh.


----------



## bigal602

good job bro!
damn i keep going back to your 61
that build is beautiful.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 1 2007, 05:38 PM~8214105
> *good job bro!
> damn i keep going back to your 61
> that build is beautiful.
> *


THANKS ALBERT!...MILOH NO INTERIOR YET :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Nice paint on that Caddy! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS BRO..GONNA TRY TO FINISH IT THIS WEEK...DAM BUILDERS BLOCK :angry:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 1 2007, 03:10 PM~8213551
> *WHAT DO U HOMIES THINK...IT DIDN'T COME OUT THE WAY I WANT, BUT FUCK IT I LIKE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin sweet man...... what didn't u like? the red covered the graphics too much? i used the metalcast red on my 65 and i hate it now.....


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES.....I TOOK ME ALONG TIME TO PAINT, BUT IT FINALLY GOT DOEN...THANKS TO THE *********** FOR ALL THE MODS ON IT


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 06:08 AM~8217286
> *THANKS HOMIES.....I TOOK ME ALONG TIME TO PAINT, BUT IT FINALLY GOT DOEN...THANKS TO THE *********** FOR ALL THE MODS ON IT
> *



and thank you for selling it to me. :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 07:18 AM~8217320
> *and thank you for selling it to me.  :0  :0
> *



SHOW ME THE $$$$$$$$$$$...EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE ON IT


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn, I'd have to sell one of the kids. Trades? You always wanted a son right? :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















thats not right.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 07:20 AM~8217331
> *damn,  I'd have to sell one of the kids.  Trades?  You always wanted a son right?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> thats not right.
> *



LOL...LORD I APOLIGIZE! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

WOW...


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 1 2007, 02:10 PM~8213551
> *WHAT DO U HOMIES THINK...IT DIDN'T COME OUT THE WAY I WANT, BUT FUCK IT I LIKE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


klean...


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## 408models

CAN'T SEE THE PICS???


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 3 2007, 04:17 PM~8228693
> *CAN'T SEE THE PICS???
> *



i thought it was just my computer :dunno:


----------



## Miloh

I can't see the picts either and they must be good.


----------



## MARINATE

I CAN SEE THEM.......PHUCK IT I'LL POST THEM AGAIN!


----------



## Miloh

Marinate:

Homie, I went back all the way to pg. 65 or so and didn't see anything but the bottom with the paint and chrome. Beautiful I might add.... But what is it?? sorry to be stupid but I can't identify it.

Miloh.


----------



## MARINATE

2 MORE I STARTED TODAY...Ls ELCO....63 GALAXIE!


----------



## pancho1969

CADDIES LOOKIN NICE :thumbsup: . WHAT COLOR FOR THE ELCO AND 63?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 4 2007, 04:31 PM~8235308
> *CADDIES LOOKIN NICE  :thumbsup: . WHAT COLOR FOR THE ELCO AND 63?
> *



FOR THE ELCO I'M THINK EITHER KANDY GOLD OR PURPLE......THE GALAXIE JUST GRAY WITH AN OL' SCHOOL FLAKE SILVER TOP :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

can't wait to see them others painted up. :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 4 2007, 05:02 PM~8235429
> *can't wait to see them others painted up.  :0
> *



 hopefully they come out good hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 4 2007, 05:23 PM~8235675
> * hopefully they come out good hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


and you know this......


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 4 2007, 07:34 PM~8236004
> *and you know this......
> *



:around: :around: :around: :around: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 4 2007, 04:02 PM~8235429
> *can't wait to see them others painted up.  :0
> *




X2 CANT WAIT


----------



## twinn

LOOKS GOOD WEY :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 5 2007, 01:14 AM~8237501
> *LOOKS GOOD WEY :0
> *



THANKS QUATE & PANCHO :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

hell yeah there all coming out clean


----------



## Pokey

They're all lookin' good bro! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES...........I'M THINKING OF DOING SOME WILD STYLE PATTERNS ON THE ELCO.........WHATS THE HOMIES OPINION?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2007, 11:41 AM~8240125
> *THANKS HOMIES...........I'M THINKING OF DOING SOME WILD STYLE PATTERNS ON THE ELCO.........WHATS THE HOMIES OPINION?
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 5 2007, 04:57 PM~8241962
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



 TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

hno: hno:


----------



## 408models

HANDLE IT BRO


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

Sick bigbodie


----------



## drnitrus

Go for it!


----------



## MARINATE

REALLY DIDN'T GET MUCH DONE LAST NIGHT :angry: JUST COLOR SANDED MY GALAXIE'S ROOF & THE ELCO...GOT MY LS READY FOR PRIMER! :biggrin: GONNA HAVE A FUN WEEKEND...LOTS OF PAINTING  I'LL HAVE PICS TOMARROW MORNING


----------



## Mr Biggs

BOTH OF THESE RIDE'S ARE GOING TO LOOK KLEEEEEN WHEN THEY ARE DONE..WHAT COLOR ON BOTH.?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 08:56 AM~8246981
> *BOTH OF THESE RIDE'S ARE GOING TO LOOK KLEEEEEN WHEN THEY ARE DONE..WHAT COLOR ON BOTH.?
> *



 KAN<span style=\'colorurple\'>DIE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 07:58 AM~8246997
> * THE CAN-DY MAN CAN..*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 08:59 AM~8247006
> *THE GALAXIE IS GONNA STAY GRAY WITH AN OL' SKOOL <span style=\'color:green\'>SILVER FLAKE ROOF!*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 08:59 AM~8247006
> *NOT DONE YET....THESE ARE ONLY A FEW PICS OF WHAT I DID TODAY!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

a tribute to the la lakers and the dhhs kewpies


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 10:05 PM~8252097
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT DONE YET....THESE ARE ONLY A FEW PICS OF WHAT I DID TODAY!
> *



WUT SUP WIHT THE PURPLE?

(im not sayign it looks bad, just wondering... )

are you doing a "marble" paint job or something, i might want to try that out someday :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

I'M NOT DONE YET WAGONGUY..............IT'S IN THE STAGES OF PAINT.......... :uh:.....GOOD OL SIRAM WRAP WORKS THE BEST!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 10:10 PM~8252134
> *I'M NOT DONE YET WAGONGUY..............IT'S IN THE STAGES OF PAINT.......... :uh:.....GOOD OL SIRAM WRAP WORKS THE BEST!
> *



dont trip, i wasnt dissing uffin:

i just havent seen marbelizing done yet... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 6 2007, 11:15 PM~8252170
> *dont trip, i wasnt dissing uffin:
> 
> i just havent seen marbelizing done yet... :biggrin:
> *



 I'LL SHOW PICS OF HOW IT'S DONE SOON


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 10:17 PM~8252177
> * I'LL SHOW PICS OF HOW IT'S DONE SOON
> *



hno: hno: hno:

uffin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 6 2007, 11:18 PM~8252192
> *hno: hno: hno:
> 
> uffin:
> *



FIRST YOU BASE IT.....SPRAY WHAT EVER COLOR YOU DESIRE....WHEN IT IS STILL WET YOU DAB THE CIRAN WRAP & WHALA :biggrin: YOU CAN ALSO JUST LAY IT SMOOTH & IT WILL GIVE YOU THAT WOODGRAIN LOOK!


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0 LOOKIN GOOD MARINATE CANT WAIT TO SEE WHATS NEXT ON THE ELCO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2007, 08:27 PM~8252520
> *:0  :0  LOOKIN GOOD MARINATE CANT WAIT TO SEE WHATS NEXT ON THE ELCO
> *


x-2


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 10:05 PM~8252097
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT DONE YET....THESE ARE ONLY A FEW PICS OF WHAT I DID TODAY!
> *



damn homie shit looks tight


----------



## BiggC

:0 :0 Looks great Man, liking the way this one is turning out.


----------



## tatman

Lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 11:05 PM~8252097
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT DONE YET....THESE ARE ONLY A FEW PICS OF WHAT I DID TODAY!
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES...IT REALLY DIDN'T TURN OUT THE GREATEST & NO BIGGS IT'S NOT RED! :biggrin: I ENDED SHOOTING KANDY PURPLE OVER THE WHOLE CAR I'M STILL GONNA STRIP IT & FOIL!


----------



## MARINATE

THE FLAKED OUT ROOF ON THE 63 GALAXIE! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 7 2007, 05:12 PM~8255417
> *:0  :0  :yes:  :yes:
> *


YOU DIG THE ELCO? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 7 2007, 05:13 PM~8255423
> *YOU DIG THE ELCO? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:nosad: :nosad:






















































:biggrin: :biggrin: 



































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## OGrider$

man eddy u got great talent.


----------



## 1ofaknd

I liked the elco better before you shot the kandy over it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 7 2007, 06:05 PM~8255677
> *I liked the elco better before you shot the kandy over it
> *


REALLY...DAM I THOUGHT IT LOOKED FUNNY ON AN ELCO MAYBE ON SOMETHING ELSE...


----------



## wagonguy

looks good so far bro!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that elco after the candy!! Fuckers tight! That galaxie is going to be awesome too.


----------



## BiggC

I like the Elco before and after. :biggrin: The other looks good to.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 7 2007, 05:05 PM~8255677
> *I liked the elco better before you shot the kandy over it
> *


Same here, but it still looks damn good with the candy too.  

I also like the flaked out roof on that Ford!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 7 2007, 07:10 PM~8255706
> *REALLY...DAM I THOUGHT IT LOOKED FUNNY ON AN ELCO MAYBE ON SOMETHING ELSE...
> *


Well i dunno about the car, I just liked the paint scheme, lol. The kandy seemed to hide most of it, took the pizazz out of it, lol


----------



## ElRafa

Looks clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 7 2007, 06:44 PM~8256185
> *Same here, but it still looks damn good with the candy too.
> 
> I also like the flaked out roof on that Ford!
> *



X2 LOOKIN GOOD MARINATE :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES..HOPEFULLY THIS WILL BRING IT OUT MORE!....A FEW STEPS ON HOW I GOLD LEAFED THE ELCO! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD WEY.....


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 8 2007, 03:47 PM~8260286
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>YES IT DOES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## lowridermodels

0RALE! LOOKING FIRME LOCO!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 8 2007, 02:38 PM~8260251
> *THANKS HOMIES..HOPEFULLY THIS WILL BRING IT OUT MORE!....A FEW STEPS ON HOW I GOLD LEAFED THE ELCO! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS EVEN BETTER . WHY YOU PUT TAPE IN THIS PIC ?


----------



## MARINATE

JUST TO GET MY OUT LINE GOING!


----------



## wagonguy

that gold leafing helps it look nice!!!!

good shit homie...


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 fuckin sickness!!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 8 2007, 06:25 PM~8260692
> *:0  :0  :0    fuckin sickness!!!
> *


X2 Thats fuckin nice!!!!


----------



## zfelix

Looks tight now stripe it and put the big M on the roof :0


----------



## shrekinacutty

SHIT LOOKS NICE BRO


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES....GONNA FOIL & STRIP TOMARROW HOPEFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE...SEND IT TO ME WHEN IT'S DONE I'LL CLEAR IT.


----------



## mista_gonzo

WoW, Elky looking tight!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 8 2007, 11:38 AM~8260251
> *THANKS HOMIES..HOPEFULLY THIS WILL BRING IT OUT MORE!....A FEW STEPS ON HOW I GOLD LEAFED THE ELCO! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drnitrus

That is a pretty good step by step.

I am thinking of doing some gold leaf on the monte. I just havent been able to find a complete kit. I can only find the leaf. I might try one more spot today to see if they have it.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 9 2007, 08:12 AM~8264769
> *That is a pretty good step by step.
> 
> I am thinking of doing some gold leaf on the monte.  I just havent been able to find a complete kit.  I can only find the leaf.  I might try one more spot today to see if they have it.
> *



MICHEALS! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2007, 09:13 AM~8264774
> *MICHEALS! :biggrin:
> *


thats exactly where im going :thumbsup: 
i was pretty sure they had it there.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 9 2007, 08:32 AM~8264852
> *thats exactly where im going :thumbsup:
> i was pretty sure they had it there.
> *



HOBBY LOBBY HAS IT TO


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup: nice elco!


----------



## 408models

LOOKS SIK BRO, COMIN OUT CLEAN.


----------



## MARINATE

Thanks Homies...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2007, 10:25 AM~8265919
> *Thanks Homies...
> *


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

that elco is looking good!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 12:03 PM~8284448
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

IS IT JUST MY PC OR ARE HALF THE PICS GONE? ALL I SEE ARE RED X'S.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 11 2007, 01:11 PM~8284489
> *IS IT JUST MY PC OR ARE HALF THE PICS GONE? ALL I SEE ARE RED X'S.
> *



I THINK IT'S THE LAYITLOW IMAGE UPLOADER IS DOWN


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 11:13 AM~8284505
> *I THINK IT'S THE LAYITLOW IMAGE UPLOADER IS DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 11:13 AM~8284505
> *I THINK IT'S THE LAYITLOW IMAGE UPLOADER IS DOWN
> *


MAN WHEN ISN'T SOMETHING DOWN ON LIL


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 11 2007, 01:21 PM~8284557
> *MAN WHEN ISN'T SOMETHING DOWN ON LIL
> *



I TRIED TO UPLOAD PICS & I WAS DOWN :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

ALRIGHT HOMIES GOT THIS ONE CLEARED & IN A BIND DON'T KNOW WHAT COLOR TO DO THE INTERIOR...I'M THINK BLACK WITH GRAY INSERTS, OR A PRIMER GRAY TYPE COLOR.....ALSO DON'T KNOW WHAT COLOR WHEELS.....IT'S EITHER GRAY SPOKES CHROME DISH, OR GRAY DISH......LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU HOMIES THINK!


----------



## BiggC

:0 That Elco is sick!!! Liking the Galaxie also.


----------



## 8-Ball

that galaxie looks good homie and the elco does also.


----------



## aeazy617

both of those whips are coming out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES...TRYING TO GET THIS BUILDERS BLOCK TO GO AWAY! :angry: 

SOME NEW PROJECT I STARTED!...87 LUXURY SPORT



















ALSO GOT THIS CAPRICE FROM 79 BLUES....GONNA MAKE IT A CURBSIDE


----------



## Pokey

They're all lookin' good bro!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 15 2007, 06:11 PM~8313991
> *They're all lookin' good bro!
> *


x2 wey :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

X3!


----------



## stilldownivlife

X4 :thumbsup: cant wait to see the 2dr caprice in paint :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

THANX HOMIES!


----------



## shrekinacutty

[/quote]

looks nice marinate makes me wanna make my real caprice into a 2 door :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

>


looks nice marinate makes me wanna make my real caprice into a 2 door :biggrin:
[/quote]

THANX BRO...CAN'T TAKE ALL THE CREDIT FOR IT...79BLUES DID THE BODYWORK!


----------



## shrekinacutty

SHIT LOOKS NICE ASS FUCK U SHOULD CAST IN AND SELL IT


----------



## low4oshow

i am in the process of making one now.but good job on that :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

dman looks good marinate i was in the process of getting my old blue 4 door stripped to make a 2 door


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2007, 06:33 PM~8313791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

great work kid!!!

That foil is no joke....mad thin!!! But looks hot in the end :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 16 2007, 07:18 AM~8317407
> *:0
> 
> great work kid!!!
> 
> That foil is no joke....mad thin!!!  But looks hot in the end :biggrin:
> *



THATS NO LYE.....FOILING SUCKS :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

DAMN...
tight patterns 



> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2007, 04:33 PM~8313791
> *ALSO GOT FOILED THE 63 GALAXIE...STILL NEED CLEAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean galexie ....


----------



## pancho1969

THE ELCO LOOKS SICK MARINATE :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman

Hey dogg you need a 66? If homie dont come through we can work A trade. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 16 2007, 05:08 PM~8321232
> *Hey dogg you need a 66? If homie dont come through we can work A trade.  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT YOU NEED HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 16 2007, 04:12 PM~8321255
> *WHAT YOU NEED HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


what ever just rattle can something for me! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 16 2007, 08:35 PM~8322854
> *what ever just rattle can something for me! :biggrin:
> *


 :0  PM SENT


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2007, 05:33 PM~8313791
> *ALRIGHT HOMIES GOT THIS ONE CLEARED & IN A BIND DON'T KNOW WHAT COLOR TO DO THE INTERIOR...I'M THINK BLACK WITH GRAY INSERTS, OR A PRIMER GRAY TYPE COLOR.....ALSO DON'T KNOW WHAT COLOR WHEELS.....IT'S EITHER GRAY SPOKES CHROME DISH, OR GRAY DISH......LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU HOMIES THINK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

black gut's


----------



## MARINATE

ALL BLACK?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 18 2007, 03:34 PM~8339046
> *ALL BLACK?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 04:58 PM~8339241
> *:yessad:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 18 2007, 09:38 PM~8341133
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



GONNA HAVE SOME PICS LATER TODAY...FINISHED A CAR I HAD ON THE BACK BURNER :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

sweet cant wait homie!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2007, 06:00 AM~8343367
> *GONNA HAVE SOME PICS LATER TODAY...FINISHED A CAR I HAD ON THE BACK BURNER :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

that magnum better look sweet. can't wait to see it carnal.


----------



## mike acosta

what did you do to get the anodized look on your wheels? clean ass models. :worship: 

mike, thee artistics bike club. o.c. cali


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 08:48 AM~8343849
> *that magnum better look sweet.  can't wait to see it carnal.
> *




HERE'S THE PICS AS PROMISED! :biggrin: FINALLY FINISHED THE MAGNUM THAT BETO HOOKED IT UP WITH!


----------



## Mr Biggs

SAAAWWWEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTT. :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 07:42 PM~8348763
> *THANKS CARNAL............... :biggrin: ........NOT DONE HERES SOME MORE OF MY EVERYDAY CRUISER......AFTER I GET OFF OF WORK! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 06:42 PM~8348763
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>x2*
> 
> Damn MARINATE, that turned out BADASS!


----------



## ElRafa

Damn bro those are BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I DON'T LIKE FORD'S. BUT I GOT TO SAY THIS ONE IS CLEAN.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 07:46 PM~8348798
> *I'M THE SAME WAY HOMIE..NOT A FORD GUY.....BUT THIS JUST HAD TO GET BUILT AT MARINATE'S KUSTOMS  *


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 19 2007, 08:13 PM~8349055
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRACIAS BETO....YOU MEMBER!


----------



## MKD904

Sick rides homie......both look way clean....What colors did you use on the ford???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This has to be the coolest Magnam i have seen built yet ! You did a good job on this Eddie ! And the ford looks sweet on it's belly !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 19 2007, 08:44 PM~8349369
> *Sick rides homie......both look way clean....What colors did you use on the ford???
> *



IT'S DUPLI-COLOR GRAY & HOK SILVER......I'LL GET THE EXACT NAME OF THE GRAY TONIGHT! :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 19 2007, 08:45 PM~8349378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This  has  to  be  the    coolest    Magnam  i  have  seen  built  yet !  You    did  a  good  job  on this  Eddie  !      And the  ford  looks    sweet    on  it's  belly  !
> *



THANKS ***********.....STILL HAVE TO CHROME THE GRILL.....  STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT STANCE THE FORD WILL BE IN..... :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

Magnum looks really NICE!!! i have a 1:1 magnum i wanna do one just doin to much right now ,,,this makes me wanna go get one


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn fucker, that magnun turned out sweet!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 09:09 PM~8349665
> *damn fucker,  that magnun turned out sweet!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


yes it did :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 19 2007, 08:20 PM~8349799
> *yes it did :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-10 LOOKING GOOD WEY.


----------



## lowridermodels

SICK ASS JOB ON THE MAGNUM AND THE FORD! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## drnitrus

AAAIIIIGGHHHHTTTT!!!!

That mugnum is top notch!!!


----------



## 408models

DAMN BRO. THERE COMING OUT SIK, THAT MAGNUM IS BAD ASS.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman+Jul 19 2007, 08:54 PM~8349478-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 08:56 PM~8349502
> *Magnum looks really NICE!!! i have a 1:1 magnum i wanna do one just doin to much right now ,,,this makes me wanna go get one
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 09:09 PM~8349665
> *damn fucker,  that magnun turned out sweet!!  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 09:20 PM~8349799
> *yes it did :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 10:28 PM~8350510
> *THANKS HOMIES......FINALLY GETTING RID OF MY BUILDERS BLOCK!  </span>*


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: both turned out badass marinate :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 20 2007, 09:42 AM~8352907
> *THANKS HOMIES......FINALLY GETTING RID OF MY BUILDERS BLOCK!
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2007, 06:44 PM~8348780
> *THANKS CARNAL............... :biggrin: ........NOT DONE HERES SOME MORE OF MY EVERYDAY CRUISER......AFTER I GET OFF OF WORK! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT MOTHERFUCKERS COMING OUT NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

SHE'S FINALLY DONE.....THIS CAR IS THE TIME EVER POLISHING "HAD TO TRY IT AT LEAST ONCE" :biggrin:I DON'T THINK I'LL EVER POLISH AGAIN UNLESS IT NEEDS IT!


----------



## Pokey

That Ford looks damn good! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good for a ugly ass car. You could polish a turd and make it badass couldn't you. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 23 2007, 06:45 PM~8374229
> *looks good for a ugly ass car.  You could polish a turd and make it badass couldn't you.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD CARNAL...


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 08:46 PM~8374842
> *LOOKING GOOD CARNAL...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## jevries

Nice ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty

IT CAME OUT NICE DOGG


----------



## bigal602

clean marinate! you entering the august show?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Jul 23 2007, 07:42 PM~8374206-->
> 
> 
> 
> That Ford looks damn good! :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 07:45 PM~8374229
> *looks good for a ugly ass car.  You could polish a turd and make it badass couldn't you.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 07:47 PM~8374254
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 08:46 PM~8374842
> *THANKS HOMIES!.....ALBERT THE AUGUST SHOW IS NOT FOR MODELS :angry: *


----------



## 408models

CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 24 2007, 08:46 AM~8378079
> *CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!
> *



THATS THE WAY I WANTED IT JUST CLEAN!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2007, 06:27 PM~8374075
> *SHE'S FINALLY DONE.....THIS CAR IS THE TIME EVER POLISHING "HAD TO TRY IT AT LEAST ONCE" :biggrin:I DON'T THINK I'LL EVER POLISH AGAIN UNLESS IT NEEDS IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




never seen one of these built so clean!!!!! uffin:


----------



## BiggC

:0 DAMN!! This turned out sweet Bro!


----------



## twinn

:yes: :yes:


----------



## 1ofaknd

polishing is a pain, and it's hard to get it even close to the wetness of how it is when you clear it with some urethane and just leave it be. Car looks great homie


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 06:15 AM~8377954
> *THANKS HOMIES!.....ALBERT THE AUGUST SHOW IS NOT FOR MODELS :angry:
> *


 you sure brother? the flyer said it was.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 24 2007, 07:39 PM~8382732
> *you sure brother? the flyer said it was.
> *


FOR JOHNNY'S SHOW, WELL SEE THAT FOOL BE TAKING


----------



## ElRafa

That is clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i love the way that ford came out.... makes a nice old school cruiser....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn+Jul 24 2007, 03:54 PM~8381101-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 04:07 PM~8381188
> *polishing is a pain, and it's hard to get it even close to the wetness of how it is when you clear it with some urethane and just leave it be. Car looks great homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 07:42 PM~8382771
> *That is clean homie  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jul 24 2007, 07:44 PM~8382787
> *i love the way that ford came out.... makes a nice old school cruiser....
> *



THANKS HOMIES, AS FAR AS POLISHING GOES NO MORE :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Whats next?????? :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 08:22 PM~8383167
> *Whats next??????  :0
> *


LS MONTE  ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 07:24 PM~8383181
> *LS MONTE  ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 08:25 PM~8383186
> *:0  :0  :0    :cheesy:
> *


ALL BLACK OR KANDY PURPLE  .....I WAS THINKING OF RE-DOING MY REDRUM MONTE :0 PAINT WISE


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 07:26 PM~8383200
> *ALL BLACK OR KANDY PURPLE  .....I WAS THINKING OF RE-DOING MY REDRUM MONTE :0 PAINT WISE
> *


The hell with it Start a new one! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 04:26 PM~8383200
> *ALL BLACK OR KANDY PURPLE  .....I WAS THINKING OF RE-DOING MY REDRUM MONTE :0 PAINT WISE
> *



whatever you do i'm sure it'll be fukkin sweet....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jul 8 2007, 02:38 PM~8260251-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIES..HOPEFULLY THIS WILL BRING IT OUT MORE!....A FEW STEPS ON HOW I GOLD LEAFED THE ELCO! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jul 15 2007, 04:58 PM~8313917
> *SOME NEW PROJECT I STARTED!...87 LUXURY SPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what happened to the elco? in the mail?  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 07:26 PM~8383200
> *ALL BLACK OR KANDY PURPLE  .....I WAS THINKING OF RE-DOING MY REDRUM MONTE :0 PAINT WISE
> *



fuck that, send it to me and I'll send you a fresh kit. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman+Jul 24 2007, 08:27 PM~8383214-->
> 
> 
> 
> The hell with it Start a new one! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE ONLY REASON I GONNA RE DO IT IS BECAUSE THE ORIGANAL COLOR DIDN'T COME OUT LIKE I WANTED.....I'LL PROBABLY END UP JUST DOING A NEW BODY :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jul 24 2007, 08:28 PM~8383216
> *whatever you do i'm sure it'll be fukkin sweet....
> *



THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 04:29 PM~8383231
> *fuck that,  send it to me and I'll send you a fresh kit.  :biggrin:
> *


send it to me..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 08:28 PM~8383218
> *what happened to the elco?  in the mail?    :biggrin:
> *


$$$$TALKS....EVERYTHING MUST GO


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 07:31 PM~8383263
> *$$$$TALKS....EVERYTHING MUST GO
> *



I'm not a big talker.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 08:33 PM~8383281
> *I'm not a big talker.
> *



I WORKED WITH YOU BEFORE...I WILLING TO MAKE DEALS WITH YOU HOMIE  JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 09:33 PM~8383281
> *I'm not a big talker.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 24 2007, 08:35 PM~8383312
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 24 2007, 08:31 PM~8383256
> *send it to me.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SHOW ME THE MONEY!


----------



## MARINATE

NEXT! :biggrin: GONNA LEAVE IT THE SAME COLOR, JUST ADD PATTERNS & PINSTRIPPING! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Nice '66! :0


----------



## zfelix

I Been Wanting A 66 too :tears:


Looks Good Primo


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Jul 27 2007, 09:16 AM~8404597-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice '66! :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 09:20 AM~8404625
> * I Been Wanting A 66 too :tears:
> Looks Good Primo
> *



THANKS HOMIES!  GOTTA THANK TATMAN :biggrin: NEED TO FIND SOME REFERENCE PICS!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 27 2007, 08:16 AM~8404597
> *Nice '66! :0
> *



What the raid can for? You killin the compention or what? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 27 2007, 11:38 AM~8405670
> *What the raid can for?  You killin the compention or what?  :biggrin:
> *



YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW M.C.B.A DOES IT


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 27 2007, 08:15 AM~8404581
> *NEXT! :biggrin: GONNA LEAVE IT THE SAME COLOR, JUST ADD PATTERNS & PINSTRIPPING! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN SHIT LOOKS NICE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## Models IV Life

YOU USING THE 65' FOR THE SUSPENSION AND INTERIOR?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Jul 27 2007, 12:03 PM~8405850-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN SHIT LOOKS NICE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU ALREADY KNOW
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Jul 27 2007, 12:24 PM~8406006
> *YOU USING THE 65' FOR THE SUSPENSION AND INTERIOR?
> *





:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: THE HOOD IS MOLDED IN THOUGHT SO NO MOTOR, IT CAME WITH THE 66 GUTS ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Pretty clean ! Is it a promo ? 


Now we got a red and a Blue


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 12:35 PM~8406071
> *Pretty    clean !  Is it  a  promo  ?
> Now  we    got    a  red  and  a  Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



RESIN.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DANG ! It's clean ! Looks like a promo kit ! LOL!


----------



## Models IV Life

OH OK COOL. YEAH NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT MINE CAME WITH GUTS TOO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jul 27 2007, 12:53 PM~8406219-->
> 
> 
> 
> DANG !    It's  clean !    Looks  like  a  promo  kit !  LOL!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FULLY PATTERNED
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Jul 27 2007, 12:55 PM~8406240
> *OH OK COOL. YEAH NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT MINE CAME WITH GUTS TOO.
> *


----------



## BiggC

:0 Clean Bro!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 27 2007, 01:40 PM~8406643
> *:0  Clean Bro!!
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

can't wait to see what u do with this one....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 






oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 12:35 PM~8406071
> *Pretty    clean !  Is it  a  promo  ?
> Now  we    got    a  red  and  a  Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SWEET !!!


what color is that ???



oneyed


----------



## tatman

Did it make it Home yet?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 27 2007, 06:10 PM~8408815
> *Did it make it Home yet?
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

MOLDED A-ARMS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what color on this one?


----------



## shrekinacutty

LOOKS NICE CAN'T REALLY WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE DONE SO WHAT COLOR YOU GONNA GO WITH THIS ONE??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jul 28 2007, 12:20 PM~8413684-->
> 
> 
> 
> what color on this one?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shrekinacutty_@Jul 28 2007, 01:14 PM~8413880
> *LOOKS NICE CAN'T REALLY WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE DONE SO WHAT COLOR YOU GONNA GO WITH THIS ONE??
> *



I'M THINKING KANDY PURPLE....ALL PATTERNED OUT......SILVER & GOLD LEAF...MURALS


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Pokey

Can't wait to see what you do with this Monte!

That sunroof looks about the same size as the Revell Caddy sunroof. was that you template?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2007, 08:38 PM~8348746
> *HERE'S THE PICS AS PROMISED! :biggrin: FINALLY FINISHED THE MAGNUM THAT BETO HOOKED IT UP WITH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



not sure if you answered this before...

what wheels/tires are those?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 30 2007, 12:07 PM~8426230
> *not sure if you answered this before...
> 
> what wheels/tires are those?
> *



THERE FROM THE 61 DIECAST THAY MALIBU MAKES! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## MARINATE

R.I.P :angry: 

























SHE FELL OUT OF MY HANDS THE OTHER DAY...SHE'S ALREADY PAINTED THOUGHT!


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn getting a makeover already :0 

i feel ya i have to rebuild a couple of mine after the move :yessad:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 30 2007, 06:58 AM~8424267
> *Can't wait to see what you do with this Monte!
> 
> That sunroof looks about the same size as the Revell Caddy sunroof. was that you template?
> *



NO TEMPLATE POKEY ALL FREEHAND!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 31 2007, 01:02 PM~8437580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0  

any more pics of that roof???? :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 10:02 PM~8442005
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> any more pics of that roof????  :0
> *



I'LL SEE IF I HAVE SOME.....FUCKER FELL ON ME & CHIPPED THE CORNER'S HAD TO PUT A NEW T-SHIRT ON IT!


----------



## MARINATE

:0 








HAD TO CLEAN UP THE SHOP!


----------



## MARINATE

PUT SOME D'S ON THE BEAMER! :0


----------



## red69chevy

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
LET ME HAVE THE BEEMER PLEEZE


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 5 2007, 05:41 PM~8477964
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> LET ME HAVE THE BEEMER PLEEZE
> *



HOW MUCH YOU GIVE ME?


----------



## KrAzE1

ill give u a dub


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 04:42 PM~8477973
> *HOW MUCH YOU GIVE ME?
> *


WHAT U WANT FOR IT


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1+Aug 5 2007, 05:46 PM~8477995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ill give u a dub
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-red69chevy_@Aug 5 2007, 05:57 PM~8478054
> *WHAT U WANT FOR IT
> *


HOMIES ALREADY TRING TO GIVE ME A DUB :biggrin: WHAT YOUR OFFER


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 06:19 PM~8478198
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigal602

hey brother whats happening.
hey you sure johnnys show gonna have models?
it says on his flyer.
you and your new member go tear it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Aug 5 2007, 06:27 PM~8478238
> *hey bother whats happening.
> hey you sure johnnys show gonna have models?
> it says on his flyer.
> you and your new member should go tear it up. :thumbsup:
> *



YEAH BUT YOU ALREADY KNOW JOHNNYS SHOWS THEY SUCK ASS AT JUDGING...YOU MISSED A PLASTIC SWAPMEET TODAY!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 05:29 PM~8478244
> *YEAH BUT YOU ALREADY KNOW JOHNNYS SHOWS THEY SUCK ASS AT JUDGING...YOU MISSED A PLASTIC SWAPMEET TODAY!
> *


Wud you get?


----------



## KrAzE1

where was the swapmeet at


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 04:24 PM~8477888
> *PUT SOME D'S ON THE BEAMER! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i have no idea where my M3 is


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 06:34 PM~8478277
> *Wud you get?
> *


PHOTOETCH FOR A 64, SOME GOLD 2-PRONG KNOCK-OFFS, & THESE KITS










OF COURSE THE BEEMER!


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 05:15 PM~8478169
> *:0
> HOMIES ALREADY TRING TO GIVE ME A DUB :biggrin: WHAT YOUR OFFER
> *


UUUUH not to sound stupid but i dont ghet it


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 5 2007, 05:42 PM~8478325
> *UUUUH not to sound stupid but i dont ghet it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman

What's up with that cut in the back ground? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 06:52 PM~8478417
> *What's up with that cut in the back ground? :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW BIG DOG


----------



## MARINATE

A BLAST FROM THE PAST!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 05:53 PM~8478428
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW BIG DOG
> *


How many you got?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice color combo..... i wasn't trying to copy you but it looks pretty good....


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 04:29 PM~8478244
> *YEAH BUT YOU ALREADY KNOW JOHNNYS SHOWS THEY SUCK ASS AT JUDGING...YOU MISSED A PLASTIC SWAPMEET TODAY!
> *


 let me know next time!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman+Aug 5 2007, 07:21 PM~8478651-->
> 
> 
> 
> How many you got?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 OF THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2007, 07:44 PM~8478799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice color combo..... i wasn't trying to copy you but it looks pretty good....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I BUILT IT FOR MY HOMIE, HE USED TO HAVE ONE BACK IN THE DAY THE ONLY THING DIFFERENT THING IS THE WHEELS :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigal602_@Aug 5 2007, 07:48 PM~8478837
> *let me know next time!
> *


WILL DO!


----------



## tatman

> 3 OF THEM
> 
> What you want to do?


----------



## MARINATE

> 3 OF THEM
> 
> What you want to do?
> 
> 
> 
> :0 LET ME KNOW HOMIE  THERE ROUGH  IF YOU WANT ONE I'LL PACK IT IN THE TREYS BOX :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 08:00 PM~8479342
> *:0 LET ME KNOW HOMIE  THERE ROUGH  IF YOU WANT ONE I'LL PACK IT IN THE TREYS BOX :biggrin:
> *


Whut you want?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 09:02 PM~8479360
> *Whut you want?
> *


 :0 :0 WHAT U GOT :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

damn i got a lac like it to


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 08:04 PM~8479368
> *:0  :0 WHAT U GOT :biggrin:
> *


Name it I see if I got it!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 09:06 PM~8479386
> *Name it I see if I got it!
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 08:10 PM~8479408
> *:around:  :around:
> *


I know what you want!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 09:14 PM~8479442
> *I know what you want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM YOU IF YOU SEND THIS I'M GONNA KANDY OVER IT :0 :biggrin: FUCK WITH YOUR DROP STYLE PAINT, KANDY RED WOULD LOOK GOOD!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 08:16 PM~8479453
> *DAM YOU IF YOU SEND THIS I'M GONNA KANDY OVER IT :0  :biggrin: FUCK WITH YOUR DROP STYLE PAINT, KANDY RED WOULD LOOK GOOD!
> *


So is it on or what?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 09:20 PM~8479492
> *So is it on or what?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: WHAT YOU WANT FOR THEM WHEELS! :0


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 08:22 PM~8479507
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin: WHAT YOU WANT FOR THEM WHEELS! :0
> *


That's not gonna happin! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 09:23 PM~8479519
> *That's not gonna happin! :biggrin:
> *


DAM ATLEAST I TRIED :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 08:24 PM~8479529
> *DAM ATLEAST I TRIED :biggrin:
> *


I got to put someting on the tray! I'll get the 57 on i'ts way as soon as I can.
And i will use ragular mail! Fuck U.P.S.!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 09:27 PM~8479554
> *I got to put someting on the tray! I'll get the 57 on i'ts way as soon as I can.
> And i will use ragular mail! Fuck U.P.S.!
> *


 :biggrin: DAM TREY DAY GONNA BE SICK....VICTORVILLE?


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 08:28 PM~8479566
> *:biggrin: DAM TREY DAY GONNA BE SICK....VICTORVILLE?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 09:32 PM~8479575
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 08:32 PM~8479576
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


You got A extra regal?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 09:35 PM~8479598
> *You got A extra regal?
> *



I COULD CHECK WHEN I GO HOME, I'LL LET YOU KNOW IN THE MORNING


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 08:36 PM~8479605
> *I COULD CHECK WHEN I GO HOME, I'LL LET YOU KNOW IN THE MORNING
> *


Thank's Dogg!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 09:37 PM~8479613
> *Thank's Dogg!
> *


----------



## tatman

I'm gonna need something to finish that cutt dog! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 09:40 PM~8479648
> *I'm gonna need something to finish that cutt dog! :biggrin:
> *



IF I DON'T MY PARTNER HAS ONE HE'LL SLING FOR LIKE 10.00


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 08:41 PM~8479656
> *IF I DON'T MY PARTNER HAS ONE HE'LL SLING FOR LIKE 10.00
> *


If you don't i'll jump on that one. I'll stash the cash in the 57 box!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2007, 09:43 PM~8479674
> *If you don't i'll jump on that one. I'll stash the cash in the 57 box!
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty

ANY UPDATES ON THE 63??


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2007, 08:16 PM~8479453
> *DAM YOU IF YOU SEND THIS I'M GONNA KANDY OVER IT :0  :biggrin: FUCK WITH YOUR DROP STYLE PAINT, KANDY RED WOULD LOOK GOOD!
> *


Love that ride!
By the way is there something like a candy black or is smoke the same kind of thing? Dupli color smoke tint is the only stuff that's sold here but my guess is it's a bit too brownish...


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT ANY NEW CARS FROM MARINATE CUSTOMS??


----------



## MARINATE

COMING SOON


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

sweet! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2007, 02:25 PM~8692868
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

lookin good marinate.. you seem to like them reds dont ya


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Sep 1 2007, 03:29 PM~8692881-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 04:09 PM~8693048
> *sweet!  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 04:23 PM~8697327
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 07:17 PM~8698027
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Sep 2 2007, 08:09 PM~8698266
> *lookin good marinate.. you seem to like them reds dont ya
> *





LIKE I TOLD BIGGS..EVERYTHING GOING RED THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2007, 03:25 PM~8692868
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good :thumbsup: 


oneyed


----------



## ElRafa

Thats badass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 7 2007, 02:38 AM~8736705
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## poohbear

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

damn there REALLY NEEDS TO BO ONE OF THOSE CASTED!!!!


looks good!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2007, 02:58 PM~8825984
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that looks like MOST HATED

Fabins Car From Big M!

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

JUST A NEWER YEAR, IT AIN'T DONE YET!


----------



## Blue s10

:wow:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 19 2007, 03:06 PM~8826055
> *that looks like MOST HATED
> 
> Fabins Car From Big M!
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> *


looks like they both have the ugly ass color combo i wouldve left the red off the roof


----------



## LowandBeyond

sick bro.................plain sick!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 04:17 PM~8826786
> *sick bro.................plain sick!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *



X2


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 19 2007, 03:01 PM~8826012
> *damn there REALLY NEEDS TO BO ONE OF THOSE CASTED!!!!
> 
> *



x2

LOOKIN GOOD MARINATE :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Blue s10+Sep 19 2007, 04:18 PM~8826171-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 04:20 PM~8826200
> *looks like they both have the ugly ass color combo i wouldve left the red off the roof
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HATER
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 05:17 PM~8826786
> *sick bro.................plain sick!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 05:19 PM~8826812
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Sep 19 2007, 05:30 PM~8826916
> *x2
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD MARINATE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
THANX HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
lincoln looks good wey


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 19 2007, 05:03 PM~8827179
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> lincoln looks good wey
> *


 :thumbsup: X-2......  

LOOKING GOOD CARNAL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This looks real good Marinate ! I need to get mine out and build it ! 


What else you been workin ? Its been dead with you not on during the day anymore !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2007, 07:40 PM~8827912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This  looks  real  good  Marinate  !  I  need  to  get  mine  out  and  build it !
> What  else  you  been  workin  ?  Its  been  dead  with  you  not  on  during  the  day  anymore !
> *



JUST TRADE ME YOURS ALREADY NEED TO DO ANOTHER ONE  "MAJESTICS SERIES".....I'M ON ANY DAY AFTER 2:00PM MY TIME


----------



## Pokey

I'm not a big fan of that bodystyle, but that Town Car turned out BADASS!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2007, 02:58 PM~8825984
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




whats that I see looking over it's shoulder? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

i love that body style.someone should have castsed it.i been lookin for one for 2 years. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

oh and fix the KO's. :biggrin: :biggrin: Saftey 1st. Don't want you to loose a back wheel.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 09:52 PM~8827998
> *whats that I see looking over it's shoulder?    :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 19 2007, 06:53 PM~8828013
> *x2
> *



its a 1/12 57 chevy. He painted that for me. Just giving him shit.  :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 07:54 PM~8828023
> *its a 1/12 57 chevy.  He painted that for me.    Just giving him shit.    :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: GONNA DELIVER IT TO ZACH WHEN I GO TO THE SUPER SHOW


----------



## tatman

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

glad to see you put it to good use..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Sep 19 2007, 11:58 AM~8825984-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Sep 19 2007, 03:52 PM~8828004
> *i love that body style.someone should have castsed it.i been lookin for one for 2 years. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: 

stupid ass.... thats the one i was sellin but u "was looking for a black one" 

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 01:30 AM~8829615
> *glad to see you put it to good use.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> stupid ass.... thats the one i was sellin but u "was looking for a black one"
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2007, 02:58 PM~8825984
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  thats bad


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2007, 02:58 PM~8825984
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT CAME OUT BAD BRO


----------



## drnitrus

Nice work as always

....and yes it is dead during the day.... :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

sweet lincoln marinate but you should wash the shit off the side of the truck bro lol :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 01:30 AM~8829615
> *glad to see you put it to good use.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> stupid ass.... thats the one i was sellin but u "was looking for a black one"
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


it was 2 different years.theres a difference in the whole front end


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 20 2007, 12:26 PM~8835035
> *it was 2 different years.theres a difference in the whole front end
> *


WTF u talking about kid?????? this one he built he got from me in some trading we did.... no different.... :uh: go stand in the corner!!!


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 07:09 PM~8836398
> *WTF u talking about kid?????? this one he built he got from me in some trading we did.... no different....  :uh:  go stand in the corner!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

THATS KLEAN BRO, THATS SIK


----------



## 408models

THATS KLEAN BRO, THATS SIK


----------



## 408models

THATS KLEAN BRO, THATS SIK


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman+Sep 19 2007, 08:56 PM~8828523-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2007, 11:30 PM~8829615
> *glad to see you put it to good use.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> stupid ass.... thats the one i was sellin but u "was looking for a black one"
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *





> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Sep 19 2007, 11:32 PM~8829632-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 12:28 AM~8829995
> *:0    thats bad
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 12:48 AM~8830152
> *THAT CAME OUT BAD BRO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 06:27 AM~8830993
> *Nice work as always
> 
> ....and yes it is dead during the day.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 02:37 PM~8834247
> *sweet lincoln marinate but you should wash the shit off the side of the truck bro lol :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Sep 21 2007, 11:20 AM~8840699
> *THATS KLEAN BRO, THATS SIK
> *





THANKS HOMIES......TRYING TO GET THIS BUILDERS BLOCK OUT THE WAY...MARINATE KUSTOMS IS BACK & IT AIN'T GONNA BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 22 2007, 10:08 AM~8847194
> *THANKS HOMIES......TRYING TO GET THIS BUILDERS BLOCK OUT THE WAY...MARINATE KUSTOMS IS BACK & IT AIN'T GONNA BE NICE :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 22 2007, 11:10 AM~8847202
> *hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT PANCHO


----------



## pancho1969

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Tip Slow

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: themonteman, 88mcls

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 22 2007, 07:08 AM~8847194
> *THANKS HOMIES......TRYING TO GET THIS BUILDERS BLOCK OUT THE WAY...MARINATE KUSTOMS IS BACK & IT AIN'T GONNA BE NICE :biggrin:
> *


what u got lined up homie????


----------



## Models IV Life

SHIT I DON'T HAVE BUILDERS BLOCK. I GOT "LAZY BLOCK"..LOLOL


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 22 2007, 05:34 PM~8848723
> *SHIT I DON'T HAVE BUILDERS BLOCK. I GOT "LAZY BLOCK"..LOLOL
> *


me 2


----------



## MARINATE

:0 NAH JUST BEEN BUSY :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 22 2007, 09:28 PM~8850064
> *:0 NAH JUST BEEN BUSY :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MARINATE SAY U GONNA BUILD A REPLICA OF ROOSTERS 62??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 22 2007, 10:30 PM~8850074
> *WHATS UP MARINATE SAY U GONNA BUILD A REPLICA OF ROOSTERS 62??
> *


 :0 :biggrin: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 20 2007, 12:37 PM~8834247
> *sweet lincoln marinate but you should wash the shit off the side of the truck bro lol :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey marinate is'nt that towncar from kc chptr of majestics 

the white dude it looks like it 

but it looks good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 22 2007, 10:08 AM~8847194
> *THANKS HOMIES......TRYING TO GET THIS BUILDERS BLOCK OUT THE WAY...MARINATE KUSTOMS IS BACK & IT AIN'T GONNA BE NICE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

damn lovin the blue,who makes it? caddys lookin tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10

:wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

sweet color :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn marinate like the linc homie lookin good dawg


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 26 2007, 01:24 PM~8876144
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks fukkin good homie.... shaved the vinyl top off too...... killer bro.... but wrong color? :dunno:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Sep 22 2007, 10:08 AM~8847194-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIES......TRYING TO GET THIS BUILDERS BLOCK OUT THE WAY...MARINATE KUSTOMS IS BACK & IT AIN'T GONNA BE NICE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 IT HAS BEGUN :biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD MARINATE !
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Sep 26 2007, 04:24 PM~8876144
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 26 2007, 04:24 PM~8876144
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




BOOM!!!  the bomb right there. :0


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good Marinate....what colors are those.




oneyed


----------



## modeltech

NICE CADDY HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 26 2007, 05:37 PM~8876196
> *damn lovin the blue,who makes it? caddys lookin tight :thumbsup:
> *


HAD TO BUILD ME A QUICK BUILD IT WILL BE DONE THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES


----------



## betoscustoms

NICE KOLOR


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 27 2007, 03:07 PM~8882567
> *NICE KOLOR
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

THATS BAD ASS BRO. LOOKS GOOD


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 26 2007, 05:24 PM~8876144
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that color.


----------



## bigal602

looks nice eddie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

whats next homie???


----------



## Tip Slow

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

keep out of here.....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 06:02 AM~8899382
> *keep out of here.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 01:03 AM~8899385
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

don't whore his topic


----------



## Tip Slow

your doin it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

don't whore his topic


----------



## Tip Slow

ok im sorry


----------



## MARINATE

EVERYTHING MUST GO PM ME OFFERS SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY


----------



## Reverend Hearse

this 










looks like this....









damn nice..... :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2007, 11:42 AM~9057440
> *EVERYTHING MUST GO PM ME OFFERS SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY
> *



:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 22 2007, 01:45 PM~9057846
> *:0  :0
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## twinn

ARE YOU RETIREING?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 22 2007, 03:10 PM~9058470
> *ARE YOU RETIREING?
> *



JUST BOUGHT ME A 83 MALIBU


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life

SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! HEY TWINN, MARINATE I'M GOING TO HAVE TO PUT ON HOLD MY ORDERS WITH YOU GUYS BECAUSE I JUST RECEIVED THE FINE FROM THE SPEEDING TICKET I GOT LAST MONTH. FINE $176 + $35 TRAFFIC SCHOOL. FUCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!! AS SOON AS I GET SOME MORE FERRIA I'M GOING TO GET WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT. SORRY GUYS!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude....... pm me..... i'd take it back....  




> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 26 2007, 01:24 PM~8876144
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

fuck..... just dropped $60 on parts for my regal.... damn car a money pit...... i'll hit u up about that caddy when i get more $$ again... if u still got it..... i got "Brandy Maddness in my head when i look at it....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 04:44 PM~9096656
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> fuck..... just dropped $60 on parts for my regal.... damn car a money pit...... i'll hit u up about that caddy when  i get more $$ again... if u still got it..... i got "Brandy Maddness in my head when i look at it....
> *



IT'S ALL GRAVY IT'S GONNA GET BUILT SOONER OR LATER :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 2 2007, 09:49 PM~9143561
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0


----------



## maxxteezy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2007, 12:39 PM~8008262
> *YOU DO SOME REAL GOOD WORK FOR A RATTLE CAN.  I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WHAT YOU WORK WOULD LOOK LIKE  WITH AN AIR-BRUSH.  :0
> *


Its really up to the skillz, here's some good ol rattle can work, on an 1/8 scale buggy. Masked and painted from the inside! only airbrushed the lighting


----------



## tatman

Hope you guys had A Safe trip home! Enjoy your new projecets!


----------



## MARINATE

SOME NEW PROJECTS COMING OUT THE SHOP!


----------



## tatman

What's up wit that blue cadi? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 4 2007, 05:42 PM~9152848
> *What's up wit that blue cadi? :biggrin:
> *



ALMOST DONE FOILING... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 4 2007, 04:44 PM~9152861
> *ALMOST DONE FOILING... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

What you wanna do?


----------



## MARINATE

NOT THIS YET IT'S STAYING IN AZ!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 4 2007, 04:56 PM~9152919
> *NOT THIS YET IT'S STAYING IN AZ!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 4 2007, 05:59 PM~9152932
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

SPRAYED THIS ONE TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

dame that looks real Good Marinate. Your paint jobs are looking Sweet.



oneyed


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 5 2007, 06:34 PM~9161483
> *dame that looks real Good Marinate. Your paint jobs are looking Sweet.
> oneyed
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

clean paint there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
candy tangerine?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 5 2007, 07:57 PM~9162284
> *clean paint there.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> candy tangerine?
> *



<span style=\'color:yellow\'>YELLOW KANDY :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Looks good. Which one did u spray first?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 5 2007, 08:01 PM~9162331
> *Looks good. Which one did u spray first?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggDeee

kandy goes on last


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 5 2007, 07:32 PM~9162636
> *kandy goes on last
> *


x2 just read that and laughed


----------



## Smallz

:banghead: Ill get it one day.


----------



## Blue s10

What the hell?! Its not red!???????


----------



## Mr Biggs

I THINK THAT TRIP TO L.A. CHANGED HIS MIND. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

that 64 is off the hook Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Blue s10+Nov 5 2007, 09:16 PM~9163168-->
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell?! Its not red!???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:50 PM~9163561
> *JUST WANTED SOMETHING DIFFERENT! :biggrin: *


----------



## LowandBeyond

have to see it when I get home. :angry: 


I can imgine its badass tho. :0 :cheesy: Still got to start on the 2 I got from you.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 6 2007, 04:29 AM~9165425
> *    have to see it when I get home.  :angry:
> I can imgine its badass tho.  :0  :cheesy:  Still got to start on the 2 I got from you.
> *


SUCKS ASS I CAN'T SEE PICS EITHER AT WORK :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 6 2007, 03:30 AM~9165428
> *SUCKS ASS I CAN'T SEE PICS EITHER AT WORK :angry:
> *


Old ones show and everyones avy's. But no new pics. :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 6 2007, 04:32 AM~9165431
> *Old ones show and everyones avy's.  But no new pics.    :angry:
> *


SAME SHIT HERE :angry: I JUST WAIT TILL I GET HOME! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

Nice work on the imp

bad ass color


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 5 2007, 05:16 PM~9161297
> *SPRAYED THIS ONE TODAY!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! I love that color!!!! :0


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 5 2007, 05:16 PM~9161297
> *SPRAYED THIS ONE TODAY!  :biggrin: </span>
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/100_5191.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/100_5192.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/100_5193.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



*<span style=\'colorrange\'>THAT MOFO LOOKS BAD BRO*


----------



## LowandBeyond

awwwwwww shit that color is badass!!! Looks nice on there.


----------



## ItalianStallion131

awesome color


----------



## lowridermodels

friggin sweet!


----------



## lonnie

damn thats nice


----------



## Waco

Nice paint, wat kind is it? :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Nov 6 2007, 07:50 AM~9165794-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work on the imp
> 
> bad ass color
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 09:38 AM~9166181
> *DAMN! I love that color!!!! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 02:03 PM~9167901
> *THAT MOFO LOOKS BAD BRO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 06:45 AM~9174110
> *awwwwwww shit that color is badass!!!  Looks nice on there.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 11:31 AM~9175283
> *awesome color
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 11:57 AM~9175457
> *friggin sweet!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 02:54 PM~9176577
> *damn thats nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Waco_@Nov 7 2007, 02:55 PM~9176583
> *Nice paint, wat kind is it? :cheesy:
> *



THANKS HOMIES....TOO BAD THE PAINT CHIPPED :angry: PATTERN TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

that sucks


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 7 2007, 05:24 PM~9178025
> *that sucks
> *




X2.


----------



## MARINATE

LIKE THE SAYIN GOES ANY TRUE PAINTER CAN FIX THERE MISTAKES! IT WILL GET FIXED HOPEFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 8 2007, 03:35 AM~9181602
> *LIKE THE SAYIN GOES ANY TRUE PAINTER CAN FIX THERE MISTAKES! IT WILL GET FIXED HOPEFULLY :biggrin:
> *




you are the rattle can master. :0 :0


----------



## 79BLUES

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2007, 03:58 PM~8313917
> *THANKS HOMIES...TRYING TO GET THIS BUILDERS BLOCK TO GO AWAY! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO GOT THIS CAPRICE FROM 79 BLUES....GONNA MAKE IT A CURBSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats Up Marinate, whats the latest on the Caprice??


----------



## MARINATE

I NOTICE ROLLIN & 408 BLACK CARS, SO I SAID FUCK I'LL DO ONE BLACK! :biggrin: GOT THIS ONE FROM A GOOD FRIEND  I MIGHT END UP GOING LOWROD WITH IT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ElRafa

Blacked out caddy looks clean homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn homie... u been busy huh..... looking good homie!!!!


----------



## drnitrus

black on black
:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 14 2007, 09:57 PM~9231098
> *Blacked out caddy looks clean homie
> *


X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Nov 14 2007, 10:57 PM~9231098-->
> 
> 
> 
> Blacked out caddy looks clean homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 11:48 PM~9231459
> *damn homie... u been busy huh..... looking good homie!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOT TO KEEP UP WITH YOU
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 07:02 AM~9232508
> *black on black
> :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Nov 15 2007, 09:27 AM~9232939
> *X2! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

ALL RIDES LOOKIN GOOD BRO, ANY MORE ON THAT 64??


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 14 2007, 05:13 PM~9228894
> *I NOTICE ROLLIN & 408 BLACK CARS, SO I SAID FUCK I'LL DO ONE BLACK! :biggrin: GOT THIS ONE FROM A GOOD FRIEND  I MIGHT END UP GOING LOWROD WITH IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

need some lexani's homie???













> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 14 2007, 02:13 PM~9228894
> *I NOTICE ROLLIN & 408 BLACK CARS, SO I SAID FUCK I'LL DO ONE BLACK! :biggrin: GOT THIS ONE FROM A GOOD FRIEND  I MIGHT END UP GOING LOWROD WITH IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 the black with chrome lips


----------



## MARINATE

:0 GOTTA KEEP IT LOW LOW, MIGHT THINK ABOUT IT THOUGH :biggrin: 

LATELY IT HAS BEEN COOL AT NIGHT & I'VE BEEN WORKING IN THE SHOP AGAIN :biggrin: GOT THIS BIG BODY I'M WORKIN ON ALONG WITH THE BOMB BUILD OF TRUCK!  

CASTLE GRILL FROM MINIDREAMING!

















THIS ONE I JUST HAD TO THROW IN THERE! :biggrin: GONNA PROBALY USE THEM ON THE BOMB TRUCK IF I CAN PUT THEM TOGTHER! LOL 

















A MOCK UP OF WHAT I'M DEALING WITH!








79 CADY I ALSO BEEN WORKING ON...WHATCHA THINK BLUE LEAFING?


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus

Be strong man....


----------



## MARINATE

I TOLD YA'LL DON'T CALL IT A COMEBACK  STILL NEED TO PAINT THE TOP & MOLDINGS :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

f^%king nice bro cant wait to see the out come of this one :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 27 2007, 04:17 PM~9318585
> *f^%king nice bro cant wait to see the out come of this one :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIE.....I CAN'T WAIT EITHER


----------



## LowandBeyond

SICKNESS!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Project59

That's just pure sex right there!!!! This should be adult rated!!!! :0


----------



## MARINATE

DOUBLE POST :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 27 2007, 07:53 PM~9319326-->
> 
> 
> 
> SICKNESS!!!!!    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@Nov 27 2007, 07:59 PM~9319383
> *That's just pure sex right there!!!! This should be adult rated!!!! :0
> *


 :biggrin: CALL IT X-RATED :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:0 looks good homie

NOW WITH THAT NAME u know u gotta throw a black top on it :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

That is fucking hot! I love the color and depth!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Nov 27 2007, 08:12 PM~9319516-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 looks good homie
> 
> NOW WITH THAT NAME u know u gotta throw a black top on it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAH I'M GOIN LIGHT OAK :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-87burb_@Nov 27 2007, 08:13 PM~9319523
> *That is fucking hot! I love the color and depth!
> *


THANKS HOMIE..MY FAVORITE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Damn homie your paint jobs always come out clean bro that caddy is lookin sick cant wait to see it done


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn bro.... let me try to keep up with u at least.... :biggrin: fukkin killer bro...




> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2007, 11:56 AM~9318390
> *I TOLD YA'LL DON'T CALL IT A COMEBACK  STILL NEED TO PAINT THE TOP & MOLDINGS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## twinn

SWEET :0


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:56 PM~9318390
> *I TOLD YA'LL DON'T CALL IT A COMEBACK  STILL NEED TO PAINT THE TOP & MOLDINGS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 27 2007, 09:02 PM~9320478
> *SWEET :0
> *


X2
has anyone thought that that car also looks lie a buick? think someone can turn it in to one?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Nov 27 2007, 08:50 PM~9319769-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn homie your paint jobs always come out clean bro that caddy is lookin sick cant wait to see it done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 09:01 PM~9319845
> *damn bro.... let me try to keep up with u at least....  :biggrin: fukkin killer bro...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 10:02 PM~9320478
> *SWEET :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 10:04 PM~9320508
> *NIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 10:27 PM~9320765
> *X2
> has anyone thought that that car also looks lie a buick? think someone can turn it in to one?
> *


THANKS HOMIES..JUST TRYING TO GET MY MIND OFF OTHER THINGS


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:56 PM~9318390
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like the roof is already darker than the rest. Looks pretty good as is. Can't wait to see a light oak on there tho. :0


----------



## MARINATE

I WAS GONNA LEAVE IT BUT FUCK IT LIGHT OAK WILL LOOK GOOD TOO!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:yes: :yes: :yes: you know this.......


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :cheesy: 

base coat?


----------



## 408models

THATS SIK BRO


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

very nice paint on the caddy homie


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 28 2007, 10:39 AM~9324212
> *very nice paint on the caddy homie
> *


x2 bro, gotta love that wet look!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 28 2007, 06:51 AM~9322876-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  you know this.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 07:22 AM~9322941
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> base coat?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MEDIUM BLUE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 10:30 AM~9323703
> *THATS SIK BRO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 11:39 AM~9324212
> *very nice paint on the caddy homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pokey_@Nov 28 2007, 11:50 AM~9324292
> *x2 bro, gotta love that wet look!
> *



THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## Mr Biggs

DAM WEY ...IT LOOK'S BETTER THEN YOU SAID IT DID. :0


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2007, 08:02 PM~9327608
> *LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: THANKS HOMIES, PUT THE TOP COLOR ON LAST NIGHT, WILL POST OICS WHEN I GO HOME FROM WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

All your rides are amazing bro.. You got some sick fuckin builds.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 :thumbsup: thats gonna look clean when done bro, i had an idea of doing one just like that too, to late :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Badass Homie you must teach me :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2007, 11:40 AM~9333356
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wetsanded for polish or u adding leaf again?????


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models+Nov 29 2007, 03:49 PM~9333445-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :thumbsup: thats gonna look clean when done bro, i had an idea of doing one just like that too, to late :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 09:49 PM~9336770
> *Badass Homie you must teach me  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME JUST LET ME KNOW
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2007, 01:38 AM~9338148
> *wetsanded for polish or u adding leaf again?????
> *


COLORSAND, FOIL, RE-CLEAR...STRAIGHT KANDY


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 30 2007, 05:52 AM~9338644
> *COLORSAND, FOIL, RE-CLEAR...STRAIGHT KANDY
> *



you know that does make alot of sence. I never thought about color sanding and then foiling. Maybe then the gold foil might stick alittle better? Does that even help? 
anyways that fuckers looking GOOD! 
what color spokes and foil? :0 :0


----------



## Kirby

I tried gold for the first time yesterday and It was a pain to get to stick...as soon as i was done, i had to be real caretul when washing it then letting it dry to re-clear. 

Caddy's lookin sweet, nice color combo.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 30 2007, 07:24 AM~9338737-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know that does make alot of sence.    I never thought about color sanding and then foiling.  Maybe then the gold foil might stick alittle better?  Does that even help?
> anyways that fuckers looking GOOD!
> what color spokes and foil?  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-87burb_@Nov 30 2007, 11:01 AM~9339936
> *I tried gold for the first time yesterday and It was a pain to get to stick...as soon as i was done, i had to be real caretul when washing it then letting it dry to re-clear.
> 
> Caddy's lookin sweet, nice color combo.
> *



I HAVE ALWAY SANDED BEFORE I FOIL..THEN I RE-CLEAR CAUSE I ALWAYS GIVE IT A LIGHT COAT OF CLEAR BEFORE I FOIL, AS FOR THE SPOKES GONNA GO CENTER GOLD


----------



## cruzinlow

LOOKIN GOOD MARINATE FUCKIN LOVE THAT RIDE( I WANT ONE DAMN IT!!) :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :0


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :0 :0 :0 CADDY LOOKS SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET MARINATE


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 30 2007, 05:52 AM~9338644
> *:biggrin:
> ANYTIME JUST LET ME KNOW
> COLORSAND, FOIL, RE-CLEAR...STRAIGHT KANDY
> *



Thanks homie I will do that


----------



## MARINATE

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 30 2007, 05:18 PM~9343037
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

IT FELL WHEN MOVING


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 30 2007, 04:28 PM~9343133
> *IT FELL WHEN MOVING
> *


FIX IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 30 2007, 04:18 PM~9343037
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE TO BUILD ME VERT


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 30 2007, 04:18 PM~9343037
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE TO BUILD ME VERT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

I DID, BUT IT'S A METAL ONE......GONNA DO A NEW ONE!


----------



## MARINATE

FLAKE ANYONE?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awesome work homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 1 2007, 04:12 PM~9350014
> *awesome work homie!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 1 2007, 04:10 PM~9350005
> *LOOKING GOOD WEY.  *


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
WET


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2007, 04:24 PM~9350075
> *LOOKING GOOD WEY.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2007, 05:50 PM~9350553
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> WET
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 1 2007, 05:10 PM~9350005
> *FLAKE ANYONE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped? Any rust? What kind of mileage? :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that avy pic Eddie. :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2007, 06:50 PM~9350553
> * :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> THANKS HOMIES...WENT TO BUY A 58 INSTEAD I BOUGHT A 55.......</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mademan

^ if you arent gona use the wheels and tires from the kit, lmk, via pm.


and that caddy is tighter than a schoolgirl!!! colors look great together, some motivation to start on mine.


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 1 2007, 04:10 PM~9350005
> *FLAKE ANYONE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking crazy marinate!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 1 2007, 08:19 PM~9351351
> *THANKS HOMIES...WENT TO BUY A 58 INSTEAD I BOUGHT A 55.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 colors on this one? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 2 2007, 07:42 AM~9354428
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    colors on this one?    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x-2


----------



## aztek_warrior

the caddy looks sick..........homie............. :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mademan+Dec 2 2007, 03:45 AM~9353478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ^ if you arent gona use the wheels and tires from the kit, lmk, via pm.
> and that caddy is tighter than a schoolgirl!!! colors look great together, some motivation to start on mine.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 07:14 AM~9353667
> *Looking crazy marinate!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 11:42 AM~9354428
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    colors on this one?    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 12:22 PM~9354592
> *x-2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-aztek_warrior_@Dec 2 2007, 12:34 PM~9354652
> *the caddy looks sick..........homie............. :0
> *



THANKS HOMIES..... :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 1 2007, 08:19 PM~9351351
> *THANKS HOMIES...WENT TO BUY A 58 INSTEAD I BOUGHT A 55.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN WONDER WHAT U GONNA DO WITH THIS ONE :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

niiice


----------



## Project59

It looks almost identical to Ryans caddy now!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Dec 2 2007, 10:37 PM~9359067-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN WONDER WHAT U GONNA DO WITH THIS ONE :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 09:08 AM~9361538
> *niiice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@Dec 3 2007, 09:14 AM~9361556
> *It looks almost identical to Ryans caddy now!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 3 2007, 09:45 PM~9367014
> *:wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 3 2007, 10:14 AM~9361556
> *It looks almost identical to Ryans caddy now!!!
> *


it's close :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 4 2007, 08:08 PM~9374434
> *it's close  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE COLOR ON YOUR'S?


----------



## tatman

Any thing New? :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 06:40 PM~9420468
> *Any thing New? :dunno:
> *


NOTHING YET......

IN THE WERKS AT THE SHOP.......
77 CADI
83 CADI
96 CADI
55 BEL-AIR
57 BEL-AIR  
50 BOMBA
64 IMPALA
74 CAPRICE
75 CAPRICE
SHIT TO MUCH TO LIST..U KNOW HOW IT GOES THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

Got another big body! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 06:52 PM~9420577
> *Got another big body! :biggrin:
> *


ME OR YOU...I GOT 2! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2007, 05:54 PM~9420595
> *ME OR YOU...I GOT 2! :biggrin:
> *


Me! You want it?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 06:57 PM~9420611
> *Me! You want it?
> *


 :0 DAM FOOL ANOTHER ONE...SEND IT


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2007, 05:59 PM~9420627
> *:0 DAM FOOL ANOTHER ONE...SEND IT
> *


I still need the bumpers. Ill get them then send it! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 07:03 PM~9420656
> *I still need the bumpers. Ill get them then send it! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: BLACK ON BLACK W/ EVERYTHING GOLD :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2007, 06:04 PM~9420662
> *:biggrin: BLACK ON BLACK W/ EVERYTHING GOLD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2007, 05:51 PM~9420561
> *NOTHING YET......
> 
> IN THE WERKS AT THE SHOP.......
> 77 CADI
> 83 CADI
> 96 CADI
> 55 BEL-AIR
> 57 BEL-AIR
> 50 BOMBA
> 64 IMPALA
> 74 CAPRICE
> 75 CAPRICE
> SHIT TO MUCH TO LIST..U KNOW HOW IT GOES THOUGH :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2007, 05:51 PM~9420561
> *NOTHING YET......
> 
> IN THE WERKS AT THE SHOP.......
> 77 CADI
> 83 CADI
> 96 CADI
> 55 BEL-AIR
> 57 BEL-AIR
> 50 BOMBA
> 64 IMPALA
> 74 CAPRICE
> 75 CAPRICE
> SHIT TO MUCH TO LIST..U KNOW HOW IT GOES THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


Your list looks like mine.....


----------



## MARINATE

THEY WILL BE GOING ON THIS CAR


----------



## cruzinlow

#2 homie, looks fly


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## tatman

#2 Looks Better!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 13 2007, 10:07 PM~9449410
> *#2 Looks Better!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 13 2007, 09:07 PM~9449410
> *#2 Looks Better!
> *


Yes sir # 2


----------



## drnitrus

dos :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 13 2007, 09:07 PM~9449410
> *#2 Looks Better!
> *



looks like #2 is the winner. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

#2


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 14 2007, 05:21 PM~9454402
> *#2
> *


Yup #2 looks good to me too...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Dec 13 2007, 07:52 PM~9448014-->
> 
> 
> 
> #2 homie, looks fly
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 10:07 PM~9449410
> *#2 Looks Better!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 10:15 PM~9449467
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 10:28 PM~9449556
> *Yes sir # 2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 07:42 AM~9451591
> *dos :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 12:57 PM~9453382
> *looks like #2 is the winner.    :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Dec 14 2007, 03:21 PM~9454402
> *<span style='color:yellow'>#2 IT IS! :biggrin: *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:10 PM~9455427
> *#2 IT IS! :biggrin:
> *



:werd: hey homie.... paintin them spokes make u dizzy huh..... :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

on one of my builds i painted the spokes and i waited till the next day to paint to paint 2 rims because i got dizzy after painting the first 2 LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 14 2007, 08:13 PM~9456102-->
> 
> 
> 
> :werd: hey homie.... paintin them spokes make u dizzy huh.....  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cruzinlow_@Dec 15 2007, 01:37 PM~9459720
> *on one of my builds i painted the spokes and i waited till the next day to paint to paint 2 rims because i got dizzy after painting the first 2 LOL :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I PAINT ONE THEN STOP, PAINT THE 2 ONE THEN STOP.......SHIT GETS YOU ALL MESSED UP!


----------



## PHXKSTM

Awesome models

glad i got to see about 20 in person

i dont know if you knew but i had a model there too 

i'm jus sayin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 15 2007, 05:22 PM~9461851
> *I PAINT ONE THEN STOP, PAINT THE 2 ONE THEN STOP.......SHIT GETS YOU ALL MESSED UP!
> *





















:werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 12:30 AM~9467949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
do those again with gold spokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 16 2007, 11:53 PM~9468043
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> do those again with gold spokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


   :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM+Dec 16 2007, 03:33 PM~9465357-->
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome models
> 
> glad i got to see about 20 in person
> 
> i dont know if you knew but i had a model there too
> 
> i'm jus sayin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHOULD HAVE BROUGHT IT OUT LIKE I TOLD YOU TO DO!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 01:30 AM~9467949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ARE U PAINTING THOSE WITH A BRUSH?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 01:53 AM~9468043
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> do those again with gold spokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Dec 17 2007, 03:18 AM~9468181
> *    :roflmao:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 17 2007, 11:37 AM~9470765
> *ARE U PAINTING THOSE WITH A BRUSH?
> 
> *


toothpick....  little lumpy..... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

the pics do not do justice to your models.
If any L.I.L.ers get a chance to see homie's models in person, they are off the hook!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 17 2007, 07:23 PM~9472562
> *the pics do not do justice to your models.
> If any L.I.L.ers get a chance to see homie's models in person, they are off the hook!
> *



got a few in my collection. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

:thumbsup: u know what I'm talking about then.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 17 2007, 10:19 PM~9474169
> *:thumbsup: u know what I'm talking about then.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got one too..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 10:24 PM~9474215
> *i got one too.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:ugh: brb.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

can't forget about the big gun either. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=345521


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















and a 74 caprice PLASTIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

was wondering who ended up with that 2 tone 55. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 07:43 PM~9474396
> *was wondering who ended up with that 2 tone 56.    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 20 2007, 09:49 PM~9048551
> *now i just gotta clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 

big thangs, big thangs. 

Thats a tag team right there. The rattle can master and Felix customs joining up. :0


----------



## cruzinlow

yup yup, and a badass team it is :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

FOUND THESE PICS ON ANOTHER POST, THERE FROM THE UCE TOY DRIVE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2007, 07:02 PM~9505852
> *THANX FOR THE LOVE HOMIES!.....
> 
> *



 keep up the good work homie!!


----------



## MARINATE

<span style='color:blue'>AND MY NEW TOY!


----------



## EVIL C

Nice caddy homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

that caddy is TIGHT brother!!! :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 31 2007, 11:36 AM~9573119
> *that caddy is TIGHT brother!!!    :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## drnitrus

nice 
what did you do to the wheels? close up?


----------



## betoscustoms

NICE KADDY, I'M LIKING THAT NEW TOY ALSO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Dec 31 2007, 12:24 PM~9573031-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice caddy homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2007, 12:36 PM~9573119
> *that caddy is TIGHT brother!!!    :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2007, 01:10 PM~9573379
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drnitrus_@Dec 31 2007, 01:15 PM~9573400
> *nice
> what did you do to the wheels?  close up?
> *


EVERY OTHER ONE IS BLUE & THE INNER DISH IS BLUE!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 05:02 PM~9575103
> *NICE KADDY, I'M LIKING THAT NEW TOY ALSO.
> *


GRACIAS BETO, HAD TO GET ME A NEW TOY FOR THE HOUSE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awesome homie  i knew you'd do it right  





> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2007, 08:20 AM~9573000
> *<span style='color:blue'>AND MY NEW TOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 1 2007, 05:19 PM~9351351
> *THANKS HOMIES...WENT TO BUY A 58 INSTEAD I BOUGHT A 55.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm waiting to see this one.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

That caddy looks good. See.......Blue works too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Love that Caddy!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS 4 THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES.......

AS FAR AS THE 55 WHICH ONE LOOKS BETTER?
BIG WHEELS?
















ALL RED DISHES?


----------



## cruzinlow

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

skirts + big wheels = :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Jan 2 2008, 04:53 PM~9589317-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppa_@Jan 2 2008, 05:30 PM~9589667
> *skirts + big wheels =  :thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> *


I WAS ALREADY THINKING THE SAME THING :biggrin: I'M GOING WITH THE ALL RED WHEELS!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Jan 2 2008, 04:30 PM~9589667-->
> 
> 
> 
> skirts + big wheels =  :thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jan 2 2008, 04:38 PM~9589765
> *
> I WAS ALREADY THINKING THE SAME THING :biggrin: I'M GOING WITH THE ALL RED WHEELS!
> *




   

they do look badass tho. Just without skirts. :0


----------



## Smallz

Put the big wheels on it homie. And a big motor to match. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2008, 01:38 PM~9589765
> *
> I WAS ALREADY THINKING THE SAME THING :biggrin: I'M GOING WITH THE ALL RED WHEELS!
> *


come on homie...... U GOTTA 2-TONE THAT BITCH.... :biggrin: :biggrin: maybe a heavy red flake roof and rear?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 01:21 AM~9594639
> *come on homie...... U GOTTA 2-TONE THAT BITCH....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  maybe a heavy red flake roof and rear?
> *



:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2008, 05:47 PM~9589259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats a true tomator :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

like u did on this 56....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 3 2008, 12:21 AM~9593983-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do look badass tho.    Just without skirts.    :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'[email protected] 3 2008, 12:29 AM~9594050
> *Put the big wheels on it homie. And a big motor to match. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO BIG WHEELS!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 02:29 AM~9594666
> *:0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 02:31 AM~9594672
> *now thats a true tomator  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUILD SOMETHING THEN TALK!
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 02:32 AM~9594677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like u did on this 56....
> *


NAW I LIKE IT ALL RED!.."THE DOCUMENTARY"


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 2 2008, 03:30 PM~9589667
> *skirts + big wheels =  :thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:0 Gonna look sick homie


----------



## modeltech

looks good bro!! thats a nice kit isnt??


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: OLD SCHOOL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

ohh damn its a throwback lol :cheesy: :cheesy: 
nice color choice bro


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah bro, put some spacers on that Camaro, and make that bitch sit bow-legged!  

Seeing that makes me feel like I'm back in high school.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2008, 08:04 PM~9608821
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: OLD SCHOOL!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks awsome man


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 4 2008, 05:28 PM~9609807
> *Hell yeah bro, put some spacers on that Camaro, and make that bitch sit bow-legged!
> 
> Seeing that makes me feel like I'm back in high school.
> *


x-2 homie..... want some of the older pegasus low-profile whitewalls? the ones right before the 520s


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Jan 4 2008, 09:25 PM~9609790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ohh damn its a throwback lol :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> nice color choice bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 09:28 PM~9609807
> *Hell yeah bro, put some spacers on that Camaro, and make that bitch sit bow-legged!
> 
> Seeing that makes me feel like I'm back in high school.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS WHY I BUILT IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 09:35 PM~9609874
> *that looks awsome man
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 09:39 PM~9609903
> *x-2 homie..... want some of the older pegasus low-profile whitewalls? the ones right before the 520s
> *


GOT TO KEEP IT OG 520s HOMIE  THE ONLY THING NOT THROWBACK IS THE COLORED WHEELS! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn that camaros lookin good homie!! 


I've always had mixed feelings about sport cars being on wires, but for some odd reason I've liked the camaros on spokes. If done right that is. 



Keep it up big homie!!!


----------



## Waco

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Good OldSchool Bro.


----------



## westempire

Killer camaro! :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

hey marinate i got some insperation for you camaro :cheesy: 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2116407

















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/550544


----------



## ElRafa

That camero is clean bro


----------



## EVIL C

awsome paint job


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!

GONNA HAVE TO BUST THIS ONE OUT FOR THE 08!


----------



## M in Avondale

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 21 2008, 05:25 PM~9749173
> *THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!
> 
> GONNA HAVE TO BUST THIS ONE OUT FOR THE 08!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whattt!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## ronsportin

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2005, 05:27 PM~3511805
> *[attachmentid=228668]
> :biggrin: [attachmentid=228670]
> [attachmentid=228671]
> [attachmentid=228674]
> [attachmentid=228676]
> [attachmentid=228678]
> [attachmentid=228679]
> [attachmentid=228680]
> *


I love the 62 you got. Did you paint the gold on or is it plated?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Jan 21 2008, 07:33 PM~9749899
> *I love the 62 you got. Did you paint the gold on or is it plated?
> *


PLATED! :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale+Jan 21 2008, 07:22 PM~9749742-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whattt!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tatman_@Jan 21 2008, 07:28 PM~9749823
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

whats the plans on the blazer? :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## chrisijzerman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## KrAzE1

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: ANYMORE COMIN OUT HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 21 2008, 02:25 PM~9749173
> *THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!
> 
> GONNA HAVE TO BUST THIS ONE OUT FOR THE 08!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet!!!! gonna lay it out or keep it in the air?


----------



## MARINATE

AND MY NEW TOY!









TTT FOR BIGGS


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 11 2008, 09:37 AM~9915467
> *AND MY NEW TOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR BIGGS
> *



nice i just git the same lab top. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 11 2008, 11:02 AM~9915607
> *nice i just git the same lab top. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

nice blazer slam it


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 11 2008, 11:28 AM~9915775
> *nice blazer slam it
> *


HELL YEAH!! SLAMM THE BITCH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 21 2008, 05:25 PM~9749173
> *THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!
> 
> GONNA HAVE TO BUST THIS ONE OUT FOR THE 08!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know were i can pick one up?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 11 2008, 09:37 AM~9915467
> *AND MY NEW TOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR BIGGS
> *





BALLIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 11 2008, 05:19 PM~9920073
> *you know were i can pick one up?
> *


ebay or model car show


----------



## westempire

Like that blazer :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 15 2008, 09:59 PM~9954346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum!!!! what color is that? brandywine?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where u been homie?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mademan+Feb 16 2008, 01:43 AM~9955740-->
> 
> 
> 
> dayum!!!! what color is that? brandywine?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRANDYWINE OVER BLUE BASE
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2008, 01:47 AM~9955754
> *where u been homie?
> *


I'M HERE HOMIE, JUST NOT REALLY BUIL;DING, GOT ME 81 MALIBU I'M BUILDING RIGHT NOW :biggrin: GONNA FLAME THIS CAR CAR & I'LL POST IT UP


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sweet.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

SHE'S ALMOST DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

damN!!! looks great


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2008, 05:54 PM~9965726
> *Looks good Marinate. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn that mofo is sexy! Looks awesome. 





Your wheels are gonna fall off tho.  :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Looks Sick....


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 17 2008, 07:32 PM~9966054
> *Looks Sick....
> *



X2!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2008, 06:54 PM~9965726
> *SHE'S ALMOST DONE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up homie that 55 looks really good


----------



## Models IV Life

WAS SUP BLOOD?????????..LOL J/K. LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mademan+Feb 17 2008, 08:04 PM~9965788-->
> 
> 
> 
> damN!!! looks great
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 17 2008, 08:05 PM~9965797
> *THANKS HOMIES...NEED TO FINISH WIRING THE MOTOR & SHE'S DONE *


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

badass


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

:angry: damn server


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

it looks nice homie real nice.........


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

it looks nice homie real nice.........


----------



## cruzinlow

lookin hella nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 19 2007, 08:45 PM~8349378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This  has  to  be  the    coolest    Magnam  i  have  seen  built  yet !  You    did  a  good  job  on this  Eddie  !      And the  ford  looks    sweet    on  it's  belly  !
> *


where did you get the rims at???
nice builds...all of them


----------



## spikekid999

that magnum is badass


----------



## westempire

:0 :0 That 55 is clean!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin+Feb 17 2008, 10:38 PM~9967298-->
> 
> 
> 
> badass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 10:42 PM~9967359
> *it looks nice homie real nice.........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 06:21 AM~9969152
> *lookin hella nice bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 11:59 AM~9970490
> *where did you get the rims at???
> nice builds...all of them
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE, I GOT THEM OFF A DIECAST 61 RAG FROM WAL MART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 12:14 PM~9970586
> *that magnum is badass
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO
> <!--QuoteBegin-westempire_@Feb 18 2008, 02:18 PM~9971315
> *:0  :0 That 55 is clean!
> *


 :biggrin: 
THANKS HOMIES HOPEFULLY I'LL FINISH IT THIS WEEK!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin sick 55 homie!!!! u weren't kidding..... did it come with the booty kit or u got one of them verts?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 10:47 PM~9975390
> *fukkin sick 55 homie!!!! u weren't kidding..... did it come with the booty kit or u got one of them verts?
> *


THAKS HOMIE...ITS FROM THE VERT! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 18 2008, 06:49 PM~9975404
> *THAKS HOMIE...ITS FROM THE VERT! :biggrin:
> *


might as well jack the skirts too then :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

looks good wey


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean ride homie! love the color.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2008, 03:54 PM~9965726
> *SHE'S ALMOST DONE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2008, 05:54 PM~9965726
> *SHE'S ALMOST DONE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALLY NICE


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2008, 07:54 PM~9965726
> *SHE'S ALMOST DONE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hella clean


----------



## 408models

LOOKS GOOD BRO, NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

WHATTS UP BLOOD WHATS UP GANGSTA LOL THATS A NICELY DONE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yo bro that 55 is lookin really clean ! Nice job ! And its good to see you buildin again !


----------



## undead white boy

nice builds
really nice 55 too


----------



## ElRafa

Badass Bro looks damn good


----------



## RaiderPride

55 is looking clean


----------



## MARINATE

MY FIRST PIECE DONE BY WINER AT AZTEC EMPIRE IN PHOENIX, AZ....IN LOVING MEMORY OF MY SISTER CAROLINA ALMARAZ


----------



## 408models

LOOKS GOOD BRO :angel:


----------



## betoscustoms

I NEED TO FIND SOMEONE LIKE THAT HERE IN CALIFAS. AWESOME WORK.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

go to mr .cartoon ^^


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 19 2008, 11:56 AM~10206706
> *I NEED TO FIND SOMEONE LIKE THAT HERE IN CALIFAS. AWESOME WORK.
> *


THERES SOMEONE IN GILROY I BELIEVE BRO, MY COUSIN HAS SEEN HIS WORK AND SHE SAYS IT EXCELLENT WORK.


----------



## MC562

whats up homie love that 55 nice paint job


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 19 2008, 12:49 PM~10206658
> *MY FIRST PIECE DONE BY WINER AT AZTEC EMPIRE IN PHOENIX, AZ....IN LOVING MEMORY OF MY SISTER CAROLINA ALMARAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE TAT BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT'S CLEAN CARNAL...  

2 OF THE BADDEST TATTOO ARTIST DOWN HERE IS 1 NICCO FROM APPLE VALLEY AND 2ND IS ABLE FROM LA. CARTOON AINT ALL THAT GOOD HE JUST CHARGE'S A GRIP FOR THE SAME SHIT YOU CAN GET FROM MOST OF THE OTHER BASIC TATTOO ARTIST AROUND. THE ONLY REASON HE MADE IT BIG WAS CAUSE HE WAS GOOD HOMIE'S WITH CYPRESS HILL AND THEY BROUGHT HIM ALL THEIR OTHER ATRIST FRIEND'S


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2008, 02:45 PM~10207996
> *THAT'S CLEAN CARNAL...
> 
> 2 OF THE BADDEST TATTOO ARTIST DOWN HERE IS 1 NICCO FROM APPLE VALLEY AND 2ND IS ABLE FROM LA.  CARTOON AINT ALL THAT GOOD HE JUST CHARGE'S A GRIP FOR THE SAME SHIT YOU CAN GET FROM MOST OF THE OTHER BASIC TATTOO ARTIST AROUND.  THE ONLY REASON HE MADE IT BIG WAS CAUSE HE WAS GOOD HOMIE'S WITH CYPRESS HILL AND THEY BROUGHT HIM ALL THEIR OTHER ATRIST FRIEND'S
> *


where at in apple valley been looking into getting some work


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Mar 19 2008, 07:03 PM~10209845
> *where at in apple valley been looking into getting some work
> *



ASK FOR NIKKO HURTADO. HE IS ONE OF THE BADDEST IF NOT THE BEST.
Ignition Tattoo
(760) 240-1714
21065 Bear Valley Rd
Apple Valley, CA


----------



## MKD904

Ink looks good....


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 19 2008, 12:49 PM~10206658
> *MY FIRST PIECE DONE BY WINER AT AZTEC EMPIRE IN PHOENIX, AZ....IN LOVING MEMORY OF MY SISTER CAROLINA ALMARAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work homie,,,,,,


----------



## LowandBeyond

ink looks damn good home slice!!!
:0


----------



## ElRafa

The ink is bad bro looks damn good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2008, 06:09 PM~10211103
> *ink looks damn good home slice!!!
> :0
> *


x-2..... maybe one day i'll get some done....


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 19 2008, 12:49 PM~10206658
> *MY FIRST PIECE DONE BY WINER AT AZTEC EMPIRE IN PHOENIX, AZ....IN LOVING MEMORY OF MY SISTER CAROLINA ALMARAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Marinate, Carolina looks so pretty!! The tat looks really good! Wyner does the best portraits! He's done 3 of my tats....I'll never go anywhere else! Hope all is well! See you guys on Saturday!


----------



## alex_low

> SHE'S ALMOST DONE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 so nice and clean nice build G


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR YOUR COMPLIMENTS HOMIES......HAVING REALLY BEEN BUILDING LATELY BEEN MESSING AROUND WITH MY 1:1 SCALE G-RIDE :biggrin: GOT A FEW CUSTOMER RIDES I'M WORKING ON  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2008, 09:10 PM~10232518
> *THANKS FOR YOUR COMPLIMENTS HOMIES......HAVING REALLY BEEN BUILDING LATELY BEEN MESSING AROUND WITH MY 1:1 SCALE G-RIDE :biggrin: GOT A FEW CUSTOMER RIDES I'M WORKING ON   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


any pic :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 23 2008, 10:18 AM~10234428
> *any pic  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2008, 02:22 PM~10278379
> *:biggrin:
> *


any new progress pix homie....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 28 2008, 04:34 PM~10278800
> *any new progress pix homie....
> *



NOTHING YET BEEN WORKING ON THIS!
THE A-ARMS I PUT ON!
















HERE SHE IS AT MY PAD LAID OUT!


----------



## lonnie

that malibu looks better everytime i see it what colors you thinkin :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2008, 03:46 PM~10278891
> *NOTHING YET BEEN WORKING ON THIS!
> THE A-ARMS I PUT ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE SHE IS AT MY PAD LAID OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN!! fucker looks MEAN! :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2008, 03:46 PM~10278891
> *NOTHING YET BEEN WORKING ON THIS!
> THE A-ARMS I PUT ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE SHE IS AT MY PAD LAID OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEEDS THE LS. M0NTE MIRRORS!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin malibu looks sick bro.... only malibus like that here in hawaii are rotten peices of shit....  

u gonna 82+ clip it?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2008, 10:10 PM~10280996
> *fukkin malibu looks sick bro.... only malibus like that here in hawaii are rotten peices of shit....
> 
> u gonna 82+ clip it?
> *



already got it! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2008, 06:22 PM~10281075
> *already got it! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigPoppa

Find your model yet?


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2008, 02:46 PM~10278891
> *NOTHING YET BEEN WORKING ON THIS!
> THE A-ARMS I PUT ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE SHE IS AT MY PAD LAID OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE RIDE MARINATE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Mar 28 2008, 10:42 PM~10281227-->
> 
> 
> 
> Find your model yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have not really looked, you got one for sale?
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigal602_@Mar 29 2008, 06:54 AM~10282553
> *NICE RIDE MARINATE! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ALBERT  U KNOW YOU'LL MORE OF THIS RIDE IN TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Its gonna be clean bro


----------



## MARINATE

SHE'S HOME......NO GOLD, ALL CHROME :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

sweet, nice monte bro :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 5 2008, 12:26 PM~10341631
> *SHE'S HOME......NO GOLD, ALL CHROME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit, thats a nice monte.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

merc is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2008, 06:07 PM~10349715
> *holy shit, thats a nice monte.
> *


X2 1/2


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 15 2008, 06:07 PM~10424481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN homeboy that is clean bro wat color is that


----------



## rollinoldskoo

holy fuck what paint you use for that fukkin merc bro :0


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! THE MERC'S FOR SALE :biggrin: .......


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 15 2008, 09:53 PM~10424813
> *THANKS HOMIES! THE MERC'S FOR SALE :biggrin: .......
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

D-D-Damn...that thing is slick. Looking good man! :biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG




----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 15 2008, 06:34 PM~10424697
> *:0 DAMN homeboy that is clean bro wat color is that
> *


damn...... flakes hurt my eyes......

nice......... uffin:


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

THAT LOOKS SWEEEEET!!


What colors??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Apr 15 2008, 08:53 PM~10425337-->
> 
> 
> 
> D-D-Damn...that thing is slick.  Looking good man! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 74 [email protected] 15 2008, 11:19 PM~10427015
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 12:23 AM~10427473
> *damn...... flakes hurt my eyes......
> 
> nice......... uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE!
> <!--QuoteBegin-drnitrus_@Apr 16 2008, 07:05 AM~10428109
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> THAT LOOKS SWEEEEET!!
> What colors??
> *



BRANDYWINE :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

looks sik bro


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 16 2008, 08:53 AM~10428618
> *looks sik bro
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO!


----------



## cruzinlow

sick ass paint job on that mercury bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 16 2008, 04:36 PM~10430922
> *sick ass paint job on that mercury bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2, i need skills like that...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

that merc is sweet homeboy! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## MARINATE

HAD THESE SITTING IN MY WHEEL COLLECTION, I THOUGHT THEY LOOKED GOOD ON THE CADDY! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

yea bro they do look really good


----------



## BiggC

Caddy looks great with those wheels. What color you going with on it?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Apr 19 2008, 04:04 PM~10454788-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea bro they do look really good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggC_@Apr 19 2008, 04:32 PM~10454914
> *Caddy looks great with those wheels.  What color you going with on it?
> *


I'M THINKING OF LEAVING IT LIKE THAT! :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 06:33 PM~10454917
> *:biggrin:
> I'M THINKING OF LEAVING IT LIKE THAT! :0
> *



Hell yeah leave it that color. Looks nice just the way it is.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 03:03 PM~10454779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD THESE SITTING IN MY WHEEL COLLECTION, I THOUGHT THEY LOOKED GOOD ON THE CADDY! :biggrin:
> *


how much? lol


I want!!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

what year caddy is that?? that is badass!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 21 2008, 06:29 PM~10469677
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *



X2


----------



## BigPoppa

that's sick. Flake just the top maybe?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Apr 21 2008, 07:17 PM~10469571-->
> 
> 
> 
> what year caddy is that?? that is badass!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 07:29 PM~10469677
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 09:21 PM~10470857
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppa_@Apr 21 2008, 09:27 PM~10470965
> *that's sick.  Flake just the top maybe?
> *





THANKS HOMIES...I THOUGHT ABOUT THAT KRIS, MAYBE FLAKED FLAMES? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## undead white boy

or remeber the old skool way of taking a grinder over the bare metal and grinding flames out then hitting it with a transparent color
that would be sick as hell to replicate


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 5 2008, 09:26 AM~10341631
> *SHE'S HOME......NO GOLD, ALL CHROME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that monte is clean. luv that paint :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 21 2008, 08:32 PM~10471023
> *THANKS HOMIES...I THOUGHT ABOUT THAT KRIS, MAYBE FLAKED FLAMES? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I dunno anymore, flakes and flames are more of a old school look, wouldn't go with the new school rims too good. Maybe a real subtle two tone? Or "real flames" in a different shade?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 21 2008, 10:21 PM~10471627
> *I dunno anymore, flakes and flames are more of a old school look, wouldn't go with the new school rims too good.  Maybe a real subtle two tone?  Or "real flames" in a different shade?*



WOULD LOOK SICK :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

red flaked roof, red interior, red flaked flames and red steelie wheels.........WWW


----------



## MARINATE

BRAND NEW! :biggrin:ALITTLE DUSTY THOUGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## SOLO1

I dont know what to say. :0 :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u weren't fukkin around homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

what scale is that???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 27 2008, 09:58 PM~10517827
> *what scale is that???
> *


1:24 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass


----------



## LUXMAN

dog i gotta know where you got da lincoln!!!!i been lookinall year for one, plaese help me out. 






And oh yea, i gotta bite the Cadi vert homie but it wont be green :biggrin: (i jus got two for $5 a piece frm biglots).Anyway kep up dat gangsta shit homie.Man wen i lived in phoenix (03) i didnt see alot of lowriders....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 27 2008, 09:59 PM~10517842
> *1:24 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggDeee

:0 :0 

But do you have the hood emblem???? :biggrin: 



Looks sick Fool!!


----------



## ElRafa

Do the damn thing homie


----------



## westempire

:0 NICE :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 27 2008, 10:40 PM~10518306-->
> 
> 
> 
> badass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 12:11 AM~10518940
> *dog i gotta know where you got da lincoln!!!!i been lookinall year for one, plaese help me out.
> And oh yea, i gotta bite the Cadi vert homie but it wont be green :biggrin: (i jus got two for $5 a piece frm biglots).Anyway kep up dat gangsta shit homie.Man wen i lived in phoenix (03) i didnt see alot of lowriders....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE, R.I.P THE VERT LAC...IT BROKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 12:16 AM~10518964
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 01:51 AM~10519247
> *:0  :0
> 
> But do you have the hood emblem????  :biggrin:
> Looks sick Fool!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LIKE THEM SHAVED :biggrin: :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 08:56 AM~10520022
> *Do the damn thing homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westempire_@Apr 28 2008, 01:22 PM~10522270
> *:0 NICE :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2008, 08:58 PM~10527723
> *
> 
> I LIKE THEM SHAVED :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> *



Just how I like my Women ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2008, 05:58 PM~10527723
> *THANKS HOMIE, R.I.P THE VERT LAC...IT BROKE
> :biggrin:
> I LIKE THEM SHAVED :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


u lost it? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

So where did you get the lincoln towncar?????????????????????????????


----------



## MKD904

Lincoln is lookin good.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Apr 28 2008, 11:41 PM~10528786-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just how I like my Women !  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 11:48 PM~10528836
> *u lost it?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BROKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 05:32 AM~10529601
> *So where did you get the lincoln towncar?????????????????????????????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FROM ROLLINOLSKOO :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MKD904_@Apr 29 2008, 07:37 AM~10529840
> *Lincoln is lookin good.
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin: 



GONNA FINISH IT TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN!! I WANT ONE OF THOSE FUCKERS!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 29 2008, 01:19 PM~10532359
> *DAMN!! I WANT ONE OF THOSE FUCKERS!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I GOT ANOTHER ONE ON THE WAY, I ASKED HOMIE TO GET MORE, DAVE CHAMPION WANTS ONE 2!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 29 2008, 11:20 AM~10532367
> *:biggrin: I GOT ANOTHER ONE ON THE WAY, I ASKED HOMIE TO GET MORE, DAVE CHAMPION WANTS ONE 2!
> *


ALREADY CUT DOWN TO A 4DR OR THE LIMO'S?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 29 2008, 01:41 PM~10532535
> *ALREADY CUT DOWN TO A 4DR OR THE LIMO'S?
> *


MINES WAS ALREADY CUT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yea I need to get my linc together and start the body work ! This black 1 looks clean Edward !


----------



## BODINE

where can i et a 1:24


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2008, 02:08 PM~10532750
> *Yea  I need  to  get  my  linc  together  and  start  the  body  work !  This  black  1  looks  clean  Edward !
> *


 :biggrin: HANDLE IT HOMIE..DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR WAITING FOR :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

FINISHED HER.....I'LL TAKE DAYLIGHT PICS TOMARROW :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2008, 10:08 AM~10532750
> *Yea  I need  to  get  my  linc  together  and  start  the  body  work !  This  black  1  looks  clean  Edward !
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Looks good.


----------



## LowandBeyond

better pics of that sexy bitch. :0


----------



## Diamond502

is that plastic?

hno:


----------



## 2lowsyn

^X2


----------



## 408models

nice bro, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 29 2008, 07:03 PM~10537846
> *is that plastic?
> 
> hno:
> *


nobody makes it in plastic


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 10:55 PM~10546554
> *nobody makes it in plastic
> *


some1 should cast it...

:cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

i saw pic of one , i think some one is working on it .
i hop so.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 30 2008, 05:01 PM~10546655
> *some1 should cast it...
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


u didn't see in Biggs' topic? :uh: besides.... not like you'd buy one


----------



## Diamond502

Why the fuck do you hate on my all the time?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 11:09 PM~10546760
> *  :biggrin:
> *


seriously, you pretty much just follow me to quote what i say, and make fun of it,.....lol


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

Speach less!


----------



## Smallz

Looks good Marinate. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 30 2008, 05:54 PM~10547297
> *Looks good Marinate. :0  :biggrin:
> *


fuck yea x-2 homie....


----------



## SOLO1

OK i just drank a BIG ASS GLASS of haterade. And I'm hateing like FUCK  LOL .JK THAT FUCKERS bad


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman+Apr 30 2008, 09:53 PM~10547283-->
> 
> 
> 
> Speach less!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Smallz_@Apr 30 2008, 09:54 PM~10547297
> *THANKS HOMIES...THIS ONE GOT ME BACK INTO BUILDING!
> 
> STARTED THIS ONE TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NO IT'S NOT RED :biggrin:*


----------



## Smallz

U been lookin' through my windows r what?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 30 2008, 10:08 PM~10547510
> *U been lookin' through my windows r what?? :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :no: 
MINES IS A MIXTURE OF PURPLE & RED  :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Just clownin' around. It looks good as usual. Mines is HOK razzberry.


----------



## LowandBeyond

these are dope! Love the lincoln and that color on the 59! :0 :0


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## Guest

Lincoln looks great Marinate.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Apr 30 2008, 10:14 PM~10547612-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just clownin' around. It looks good as usual. Mines is HOK razzberry.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU FINISH THAT ONE!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 10:23 PM~10547726
> *these are dope!  Love the lincoln and that color on the 59!  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 10:28 PM~10547782
> *nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: THANKS!
> <!--QuoteBegin-85 biarittz_@Apr 30 2008, 10:52 PM~10548033
> *Lincoln looks great Marinate.
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES, MAKE ME WANNA BUILD MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

sik linc bro, nice work


----------



## ElRafa

Baddass homie that linc is sick the imp looks clean too homie


----------



## lowridermodels

Damn marinate! Puttin it down for the bigg badd mcba! Hit me on a PM homie! I still got your van!


----------



## 8-Ball

that lincoln looks really nice marinate is that a replica of real one? anyway it goes it still looks sweeeeeeet


----------



## kykustoms

damn i love the lincoln the black on black fits it perfectly


----------



## lonnie

both are bad ass nice work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models+May 1 2008, 08:50 AM~10550178-->
> 
> 
> 
> sik linc bro, nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 10:26 AM~10550862
> *Baddass homie that linc is sick the imp looks clean too homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 11:30 AM~10551367
> *Damn marinate! Puttin it down for the bigg badd mcba! Hit me on a PM homie! I still got your van!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 11:41 AM~10551441
> *that lincoln looks really nice marinate is that a replica of real one? anyway it goes it still looks sweeeeeeet
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 11:54 AM~10551519
> *damn i love the lincoln the black on black fits it perfectly
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lonnie_@May 1 2008, 11:59 AM~10551545
> *both are  bad ass nice work bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THE TRUE KOLOR OF THE 59ER!


----------



## MARINATE

AN OUTSIDE PIC FOR THE HATERS... :biggrin: 

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

HOW MUCH???????? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2008, 09:39 PM~10555006
> *AN OUTSIDE PIC FOR THE HATERS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sick....... plain sick homie. i love it.


----------



## twinn

LOOKS GOOD WEY


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 1 2008, 06:53 PM~10555166
> *LOOKS GOOD WEY
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DAMN EDDIE ! That linc is stright bro Very nice !


----------



## 408models

love that color bro, damn i need some cruiser skirts


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+May 1 2008, 07:41 PM~10555026-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH???????? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@May 1 2008, 07:53 PM~10555163
> *sick....... plain sick homie. i love it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 07:53 PM~10555166
> *LOOKS GOOD WEY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 09:17 PM~10555917
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 2 2008, 12:00 AM~10557628
> *DAMN    EDDIE  !    That  linc    is  stright    bro  Very  nice  !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@May 2 2008, 09:02 AM~10559300
> *love that color bro, damn i need some cruiser skirts
> *



THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin:  :biggrin: :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

the more I look at that color the more I wanna paint something!!! :0 I done one that color but had to strip. :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

ANOTHER RELPICA FOR THE PRESIDENT OF MY CHAPTER MAJESTICS AVONDALE! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Looking good brother!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats a badass trey


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2008, 20CHEDDA/004.jpg[/img~
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Show some pics of that top!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 2 2008, 06:07 PM~10563150
> *Show some pics of that top!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2008, 01:25 PM~10562526
> *ANOTHER RELPICA FOR THE PRESIDENT OF MY CHAPTER MAJESTICS AVONDALE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good mando...... i mean eddie.... :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 2 2008, 09:11 PM~10564434
> *lookin good mando...... i mean eddie....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

QUIT HATING ROLLIN


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2008, 07:19 PM~10564753
> *QUIT HATING ROLLIN
> *


made me a hater? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 2 2008, 11:20 PM~10564761
> *made me a hater?  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE

I HATE RESIN :angry: BUT SHE'S DONE FOR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

i need to build one of mine.... :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

GREAT PACK HER UP AND SEND HER TO ME!!!!!!..LOL. LOOKS GOOD HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+May 3 2008, 05:58 PM~10568158-->
> 
> 
> 
> i need to build one of mine....  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@May 3 2008, 06:13 PM~10568255
> *GREAT PACK HER UP AND SEND HER TO ME!!!!!!..LOL. LOOKS GOOD HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NOT THIS ONE JUST YET :biggrin: GOTTA SHOW IT FIRST! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i have got to get me one of those bigbodys, nice work homie.


----------



## Waco

Nice Carnal!!!!!!.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

nice caddi.....damn homie, u ever sleep!! lol


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 3 2008, 07:02 PM~10568535-->
> 
> 
> 
> i have got to get me one of those bigbodys, nice work homie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 08:31 PM~10569116
> *Nice Carnal!!!!!!.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RaiderPride_@May 3 2008, 08:36 PM~10569154
> *nice caddi.....damn homie, u ever sleep!! lol
> *



THANKS HOMIES!.....YES I SLEEP AT NIGHT :biggrin: UNLESS THE LADIE AIN'T UP MESSING WITH ME  :cheesy: :0


----------



## ElRafa

Caddy is sick bro nice color combo


----------



## LowandBeyond

that caddys sick dogg. :0 :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2008, 12:32 AM~10576977
> *that caddys sick dogg.  :0  :0
> *


x2 very nice!


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2008, 06:39 PM~10555006
> *AN OUTSIDE PIC FOR THE HATERS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 where a can find this model ??


----------



## westempire

:0 :0 :0 Excellent work homie, looks killer


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+May 3 2008, 11:26 PM~10570134-->
> 
> 
> 
> Caddy is sick bro nice color combo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:32 AM~10576977
> *that caddys sick dogg.  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 06:58 AM~10577417
> *:0  where a can find this model ??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EBAY!
> <!--QuoteBegin-westempire_@May 5 2008, 10:06 AM~10578372
> *:0  :0  :0 Excellent work homie, looks killer
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2008, 08:51 PM~10547259
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK!!!!!!Man i cant wait to get one of these!!!!!! That shit iz sick fa real. You said ebay? i cant never find em homie. Man i cant wait til sumbody casts that bitch in resin so i can get like three..........


----------



## M in Avondale

Whats Up My Boy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

GONNA BE A CLEAN 63 BRO


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2008, 08:51 PM~10547259
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i noticed u came up short on the roof...... :happysad: but other then that the ride came out sick. :thumbsup: its a head turner :yes:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Someone pointed out my backwards knockoffs. Made me pay attention. Looks good, backwards knockoffs though.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+May 6 2008, 10:11 AM~10587830-->
> 
> 
> 
> i noticed u came up short on the roof...... :happysad: but other then that the ride came out sick. :thumbsup: its a head turner :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: JUST ALITTLE BIT :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@May 6 2008, 11:10 AM~10588450
> *Someone pointed out my backwards knockoffs. Made me pay attention. Looks good, backwards knockoffs though.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 6 2008, 01:45 PM~10588804
> *:biggrin: JUST ALITTLE BIT :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


Spinners on the drivers side.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 6 2008, 11:47 AM~10588831
> *Spinners on the drivers side.
> *



LOOK RIGHT BRO.........THERE ON RIGHT


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 6 2008, 10:49 AM~10588855
> *LOOK RIGHT BRO.........THERE ON RIGHT
> *


They are on the wrong side reverse dem mugs!


----------



## undead white boy

the licoln is beautiful bro


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 6 2008, 10:10 AM~10588450
> *Someone pointed out my backwards knockoffs. Made me pay attention. Looks good, backwards knockoffs though.
> *


i do that shit all the time :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 6 2008, 10:10 AM~10588450
> *Someone pointed out my backwards knockoffs. Made me pay attention. Looks good, backwards knockoffs though.
> *



1low64 done that shit to me back in the days. Now ever since, I notice it all the time. But it does throw the whole build off with backward kos.  


Shits tite in this topic homie.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 6 2008, 07:37 PM~10593932
> *1low64 done that shit to me back in the days.    Now ever since, I notice it all the time.    But it does throw the whole build off with backward kos.
> Shits tite in this topic homie.
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 6 2008, 07:45 AM~10588804
> *:biggrin: JUST ALITTLE BIT :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


those knockoffs from lowridermodels hookup? i notice the ones from him come as a set of 4 all the same.... not 2 left 2 right.....


----------



## hemet602

WUZ KRAKIN MARINATE?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

came out clean marinate!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 7 2008, 12:39 AM~10596262
> *those knockoffs from lowridermodels hookup? i notice the ones from him come as a set of 4 all the same.... not 2 left 2 right.....
> *


I GOT THEM FROM HERB DEEKS, HE BOUGHT THEM FROM MARKY MARK


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 13 2007, 07:16 PM~9448198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Man where can i get a Flatbed like that?Couldnt find it on Ebay.......


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 8 2008, 02:04 PM~10609133
> *:0 Man where can i get a Flatbed like that?Couldnt find it on Ebay.......
> *


THATS THE ONLY PLACE I KNOW ABOUT!


----------



## lowridermodels

Yupp herby got the rest of my chrome knock offs, I need some encouragement to build, PM me marinate we need to kick it and build!


----------



## MARINATE

THE 59ER FRAME! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2008, 10:38 AM~10623166
> *THE 59ER FRAME! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awww damn looks clean is that a 63 I see in the background whatcha hidin :biggrin: Looks good bro


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 10 2008, 09:26 PM~10626138
> *Awww damn looks clean is that a 63 I see in the background whatcha hidin :biggrin: Looks good bro
> *


whatcha got back there???? what color is the 6tre? :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: ANOTHER PROJECT STARTED!


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah bro nice start.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+May 10 2008, 10:26 PM~10626138-->
> 
> 
> 
> Awww damn looks clean is that a 63 I see in the background whatcha hidin :biggrin: Looks good bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RaiderPride_@May 11 2008, 12:03 AM~10626676
> *whatcha got back there???? what color is the 6tre? :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ME & THE HOMIE WHERE TESTING SOME COLORS OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

That color came out pretty cool looking.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 11 2008, 05:33 AM~10627787
> *:biggrin: ANOTHER PROJECT STARTED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the fuck is that blue car in the back? and i see you got one of the woodie bodies for the 48 kit


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
JUST A PIC I TOOK FOR THE BIG WHEELS LOVERS!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

send them to me :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 12:57 PM~10628703
> *send them to me  :biggrin:
> *


THERE GOING ON THE LAC OF DEATH!


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 11:57 AM~10628703
> *send them to me  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea i like those. wer u get em frm?


----------



## MARINATE

REMEMBER THIS ONE? ALMOST DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

NICE!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i thought you sold that for 50 bucks?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he got it back from tatman...


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 04:45 PM~10630650
> *he got it back from tatman...
> *


NOW ITS COMING TO ME!!!!!!! :biggrin: J/K. LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!


----------



## LowandBeyond

tight stuff in here. :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman+May 11 2008, 06:16 PM~10630483-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 06:39 PM~10630615
> *i thought you sold that for 50 bucks?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 06:45 PM~10630650
> *he got it back from tatman...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Models IV [email protected] 11 2008, 08:54 PM~10631466
> *NOW ITS COMING TO ME!!!!!!! :biggrin:  J/K. LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@May 11 2008, 09:15 PM~10631617
> *tight stuff in here.    :0
> *


THANKS HOMIES! THIS AIN'T GOING NO WHERE IT'S STAYING HERE IN AZ :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

:0 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 01:31 PM~10628602
> *what the fuck is that blue car in the back? and i see you got one of the woodie bodies for the 48 kit
> *


That blue car is a 1960 Desoto ! Its a johan kit !


----------



## MARINATE

THE BIG "M" PLAQUE!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: COLOR SANDED & RE-CLEARED :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Damn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Dat red LS is tight as fuck homie. All ican say is keepda good up work!!!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## BiggC

Lookin good brother!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Looks Good WEY :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

FOR THE HOMIE IN BIG T :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

love the 62's :yes: 


do you like red ???

:dunno: 















:roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 12 2008, 09:56 PM~10640595
> *love the 62's  :yes:
> dam I like red !!!
> *


THE BIG "M" PLAQUE!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco+May 12 2008, 08:00 PM~10639125-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 08:04 PM~10639187
> *:0 Damn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Dat red LS is tight as fuck homie. All ican say is keepda good  up work!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 09:32 PM~10640334
> *Lookin good brother!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElRafa_@May 12 2008, 09:49 PM~10640523
> *Looks Good WEY  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOMIES..GONNA FINISH LS TODAY HOPEFULLY! :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 12 2008, 08:28 PM~10640282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Like This One!! :biggrin: 
Do You Have A 57?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 12 2008, 03:57 PM~10639083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: COLOR SANDED & RE-CLEARED :biggrin:
> *


damn fukker....


----------



## MARINATE

ALMOST DONE...A FEW MINOR THINGS & WE'RE GOOD!


----------



## LowandBeyond

SICKNESS!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Looks Bad Ass Bro Now finish your 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+May 13 2008, 11:38 PM~10650855-->
> 
> 
> 
> SICKNESS!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 11:38 PM~10650860
> *Looks Bad Ass Bro Now finish your 63 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M GONNA BUT, I CAN TELL YOU THIS IT WON'T BE RED
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Waco_@May 13 2008, 11:38 PM~10650863
> *:0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## LowandBeyond

I love that white caddy!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so how much you selling these for??? :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2008, 11:53 PM~10650963
> *so how much you selling these for???  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:angry: :angry: PINCHE HATER :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 13 2008, 07:53 PM~10650967
> *:angry:  :angry: PINCHE HATER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow

white caddy is sick bro im Mc lovin that shit, damn real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

MAKE SURE YOU PACK UP THE MONTE NICE AND TIGHT FOR THAT RIDE HERE TO CALI!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: I GOT A CASE WAITING FOR HER!!


----------



## 408models

LS IS LOOKIN SIK BRO


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+May 13 2008, 11:59 PM~10650998-->
> 
> 
> 
> white caddy is sick bro im Mc lovin that shit, damn real nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Models IV [email protected] 14 2008, 12:59 AM~10651292
> *MAKE SURE YOU PACK UP THE MONTE NICE AND TIGHT FOR THAT RIDE HERE TO CALI!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: I GOT A CASE WAITING FOR HER!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: I DON'T ABOUT THIS ONE! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@May 14 2008, 09:44 AM~10652757
> *LS IS LOOKIN SIK BRO
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## LUXMAN

A dog wut kinda red is that on the LS? that flake is nice!!!


----------



## kansascutty

That red LS is a jaw droppa..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

i like those 62s and the white lac :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 14 2008, 12:37 AM~10650847
> *CLEAN !!!!!!
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:*


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

PAINTED REGAL D TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## MARINATE

BACK BUMPER IS A LITTLE PUSHED UP DUE TO BEING KING OF THE STREET!


----------



## BODINE

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

nice!!!


----------



## low4oshow

hella clean


----------



## LUXMAN

:0  Damn homie, you continue to motivate me....keep up da clean ass work. Man I miss phoenix AZ!!! Hey you ever eat at Filiberto's ? they got bomb ass burritos, I use to live on indian school rd. There wasent many lowriders I saw, but I was there in 03


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 18 2008, 03:45 AM~10679676
> *:0   Damn homie, you continue to motivate me....keep up da clean ass work. Man I miss phoenix AZ!!! Hey you ever eat at Filiberto's ? they got bomb ass burritos, I use to live on indian school rd. There wasent many lowriders I saw, but I was there in 03
> *


THANKS HOMIE  I STAY ON 83RD AVE & INDIAN SCHOOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 17 2008, 11:36 PM~10679669
> *BACK BUMPER IS A LITTLE PUSHED UP DUE TO BEING KING OF THE STREET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie.....


----------



## Waco

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 18 2008, 02:46 AM~10679677
> *THANKS HOMIE  I STAY ON 83RD AVE & INDIAN SCHOOL
> *


 :0 Fa real? dats crazy! I was on 54th ave and indianschool, hey did they ever do any thing wit dat old mall? Ima holler at you i I ever get a cahnce to come back out there


----------



## Kreator

Nice monte and a very nice regal


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 18 2008, 01:28 AM~10679666
> *PAINTED REGAL D TODAY! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats me :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

VERY NICE!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Sick Homie :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Damn you.. You trying to get every topic on the first page with you as the last poster...LMAO.. 

Love the regal.. The color is killer..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 05:02 PM~10722870
> *Damn you.. You trying to get every topic on the first page with you as the last poster...LMAO..
> 
> Love the regal.. The color is killer..
> *


no.... it seems as if he bumping all M.C.B.A. club members topics! :dunno: 








:biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 05:59 PM~10722858
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

whores


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 19 2008, 09:08 AM~10686182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn sorry to hear that man, hope he gets better! Man we gotta start takin care of our selves,to make sure our lowride through life isnt cut short you know.........


Wasent tryin to whore yo' topic up though homie


----------



## MARINATE

MY NEW SOLDIER!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

aaawwww.....my parents hate pits but i want one so bad...


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 25 2008, 10:19 PM~10736658
> *Damn how much shipped!!!!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this means we gonna see updated pics of "Nuke" now


----------



## Diamond502

beautiful blue ya got there, homie!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+May 25 2008, 11:21 PM~10736667-->
> 
> 
> 
> aaawwww.....my parents hate pits but i want one so bad...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: WAIT TILL YOUR OLDER TO HAVE ONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 11:31 PM~10736725
> *Damn how much shipped!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT THIS ONE! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 11:36 PM~10736752
> *this means we gonna see updated pics of "Nuke" now
> *


WHY YOU SAY THAT?



> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 25 2008, 11:36 PM~10736753
> *beautiful blue ya got there, homie!
> *


THANKS BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 26 2008, 01:38 AM~10736771
> *:biggrin: WAIT TILL YOUR OLDER TO HAVE ONE!
> NOT THIS ONE! :biggrin:
> 
> WHY YOU SAY THAT?
> THANKS BRO! :biggrin:
> *




Male Or female?


----------



## MARINATE

MALE!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 26 2008, 01:51 AM~10736841
> *MALE!
> *


awesome, my family used to raise blues, then we moved to teh city........


----------



## airbrushmaster

I WANT YOUR DOG ILL TRADE YOU FOR A BOXER!!!! NICE RIDE MARINATE!!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 26 2008, 01:55 AM~10736867
> *I WANT YOUR DOG ILL TRADE YOU FOR A BOXER!!!! NICE RIDE MARINATE!!
> *


i dont see that happening.....lol


----------



## lowridermodels

Damn homie, I want my 64 flaked out like that regal!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 26 2008, 11:57 AM~10738610
> *Damn homie, I want my 64 flaked out like that regal!
> *


MARKIE MARK'S PROJECT 64!


----------



## MARINATE

THE DODGE CARAVAN!


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0 Looking good bro!


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 26 2008, 11:07 AM~10738987
> *MARKIE MARK'S PROJECT 64!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanx carnal!lookin firme! Duplicolor? Need to know so. I can get some clear.


----------



## MARINATE

YES SIR ANODIZED BLUE!


----------



## MARINATE

had to put 520's on it! :biggrin: one of the first models i built!


----------



## Diamond502

impala looks good so far,

your first model looks really good with the 520's,

and the van will look sick laid out like that!


----------



## kykustoms

that caravan is badass i used to have one years ago on some pegasus dayton style wheels but i cut the top off to use it on something else i been wanting another ever since


----------



## 94roadmaster

that van is sick is it a kit or made up


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster+May 26 2008, 04:32 PM~10739488-->
> 
> 
> 
> that van is sick is it a kit or made up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the reply above yours shoudl answer your question....
> 
> only 14 minutes beofre u posted, this was said!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@May 26 2008, 04:18 PM~10739405
> *that caravan is badass i used to have one years ago on some pegasus dayton style wheels but i cut the top off to use it on something else i been wanting another ever since
> *


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: THANX HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 26 2008, 10:49 AM~10739578
> *the reply above yours shoudl answer your question....
> 
> only 14 minutes beofre u posted, this was said!
> *


dude if u gonna put someone on blast.... make sure it makes sense.... the other homie never said he had a kit or anything.... not everyone knows....


fukkin 64 looks good homie..... how much u sellin that regal for :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## westempire

Nice Caravan & '64... the upgraded tires on the '67 looks sweet too bro


----------



## hoodstar

RIDES LOOKIN COO!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 26 2008, 03:57 PM~10740291
> *RIDES LOOKIN COO!!!!!!!!
> *



X2 :0 



Love the puppy too.


----------



## MARINATE

HOPE YOU LIKE IT HOMIE!


----------



## SOLO1

I love that COLOR dam!


----------



## Waco

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## lowridermodels

Yo that 6foe is clean!


----------



## ElRafa

*DAMN!* :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 26 2008, 04:28 PM~10741569
> *HOPE YOU LIKE IT HOMIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  damn.....


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 I like that wide open roof!! So is this a replica of a real car?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco+May 26 2008, 10:17 PM~10742474-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 10:34 PM~10742633
> *Yo that 6foe is clean!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU ALREADY KNOW! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 11:44 PM~10743283
> * DAMN! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 12:17 AM~10743513
> * damn.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXMAN_@May 27 2008, 01:26 AM~10743919
> *:0 I like that  wide open roof!!  So is this a replica of a real car?
> *


NO REPLICA, JUST PAINTED IT FOR MARKIE MARK! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life




----------



## Cadi4life




----------



## Made You A Hater

TTT


----------



## dink

that 64 is looking real good


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## dink

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dink

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2008, 08:34 AM~10680133
> *thats me :biggrin:
> *



u bought this one 2? :0 :biggrin: bitch is bad


----------



## LowandBeyond

rattle can master. :worship: :worship:


----------



## low4oshow

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

COMING SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:

cant wait to see it!


----------



## kykustoms

damn i like that color on the 50 truck


----------



## Smallz

:0 :0 :0 
Lookin good Marinate.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

63 is looking sharp homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

awesome inpala, and cute doggie!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 15 2008, 10:23 PM~10876662
> *He did shave em'. 63 handles come molded on. Think he might add his own.
> *


  








:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks sick bro...


----------



## westempire

:0 :0 WOW :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

HERE'S SOME HOT AZ SUN PICS! :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Damn homie she looks real!!! Another great job bro. hey where do you get all those plaques rom lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 16 2008, 12:58 PM~10880387
> *HERE'S SOME HOT AZ SUN PICS! :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that mofo is bad azz.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 16 2008, 12:50 PM~10880783
> *that mofo is bad azz.
> *



x2 :0


----------



## BiggC

X3 Nice build Man!!


----------



## twinn

CAME OUT CLEAN WEY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 16 2008, 04:30 PM~10881058
> *X3 Nice build Man!!
> *


X-4


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 16 2008, 04:30 PM~10881058
> *X3 Nice build Man!!
> *


X-4


----------



## MKD904

Looking amayzing as always.....


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 16 2008, 06:50 PM~10883421
> *CAME OUT CLEAN WEY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 Gangsta Marinate TUCK!


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2008, 10:21 PM~10877246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



THAT MOFOF CAME OUT BAD...................SAY WHERE U GET THAT TOP??


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES

THE TOP IS FROM AN ORIGINAL 63!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 8 2008, 09:07 PM~10826673
> *COMING SOON! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

that trey is sick as fuck too!


----------



## Cadi4life




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]

do you use pearls for the paterns, over a silver base.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2008, 01:14 AM~10923483
> *do you use pearls for the paterns, over a silver base.
> *


kandy's or basecoats


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

nice glasshouse dawg !! imma post 2morrow the one im doin (on my post) so can see


----------



## ElRafa

Looks good homie


----------



## Waco

Lookin good bro!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 22 2008, 09:29 PM~10928986
> *Lookin good bro!!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## MKD904

x3


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jun 22 2008, 03:37 PM~10926229-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice glasshouse dawg !! imma post 2morrow the one im doin (on my post) so can see
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 07:43 PM~10927704
> *Looks good homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 10:29 PM~10928986
> *Lookin good bro!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 11:54 PM~10929597
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MKD904_@Jun 23 2008, 07:06 AM~10930530
> *x3
> *



THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS HOMIES...I FOILED & CLEARED LAST NIGHT, I'LL POST PICS TONIGHT!


----------



## MKD904

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## 408models

lookin good bro, nice work


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Waco

:wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: i second that notion of smileys...


----------



## kykustoms

damn thats nice as hell i like the graphic its not too much and looks just right


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco+Jun 23 2008, 08:11 PM~10935937-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 08:20 PM~10936009
> *:wow:    i second that notion of smileys...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Jun 23 2008, 10:25 PM~10937132
> *damn thats nice as hell i like the graphic its not too much and looks just  right
> *



THANKS HOMIES


----------



## BiggC

Lookin' good man!!


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 DAMN HOMIE HOW MANY COATS OF CLEAR IS ON DAT GLASSHOUSE? REAL NICE THOUGH


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Jun 23 2008, 11:52 PM~10937821-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good man!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXMAN_@Jun 24 2008, 02:13 AM~10938361
> *:0 DAMN HOMIE HOW MANY COATS OF CLEAR IS ON DAT GLASSHOUSE? REAL NICE THOUGH
> *


ONLY 2 COATS, TILL I LEAF & STRIP IT


----------



## rodriguezmodels

dammmm car is looking sick....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

damn ur glasshouse makes me wanna slam the one im doin!! lol


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 23 2008, 04:09 PM~10935926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MKD904

I likes...lookin good...


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 24 2008, 10:34 PM~10945480
> *I likes...lookin good...
> *



X2


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 25 2008, 12:32 PM~10949023
> *X2
> *



X3


----------



## lowridermodels

this mofo is clean as hell.you have to see it in person


----------



## [email protected]

what do you use over top? like the kandy of your paint? what is it? i know your all spray can right?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 28 2008, 02:52 PM~10970445
> *what do you use over top? like the kandy of your paint? what is it? i know your all spray can right?
> *


I HAVE NOT FORGOT ABOUT YOU HOMIE..... :biggrin: 

SILVER BASE, BLUE ANODIZED PATTERNS, TESTORS MICA GOLD PATTERNS, ANODIZED RED OVER IT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 28 2008, 04:57 PM~10970460
> *I HAVE NOT FORGOT ABOUT YOU HOMIE..... :biggrin:
> 
> SILVER BASE, BLUE ANODIZED PATTERNS, TESTORS MICA GOLD PATTERNS, ANODIZED RED OVER IT
> *



anodized red? in a can? who makes it? dupli color?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 28 2008, 03:04 PM~10970485
> *anodized red? in a can? who makes it? dupli color?
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> I HAVE NOT FORGOT ABOUT YOU HOMIE..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> good shit! thanks bro.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

TAPED OUT MY PATTERN!
















GLUE I USED, BRUSH ON.
























SILVER LEAF I USED!
































A LITTLE BIT OF GEL PEN WERK!









MORE PICS TOMMARROW WITH CLEAR


----------



## Smallz

Lookin' good Marinate. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 29 2008, 04:30 PM~10975497
> *Lookin' good Marinate. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2!!!


----------



## BiggC

Lookin' good Brother!!


----------



## ElRafa

Looks good bro  your need to show me how to use that leaf I bought some the other day and I am clueless how to use it


----------



## [email protected]

lookin good,and i got my eye on this one.


----------



## kykustoms

nice work i almost got some of the leafing stuff the other day nice work


----------



## modelsbyroni

VERY NICE!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 16 2008, 11:58 AM~10880387
> *HERE'S SOME HOT AZ SUN PICS! :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dispensa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

shabbba !!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## lowridermodels

lookin firme ese, post up some pics of that blue show 64


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Smallz

That shit looks wet Marinate. :0


----------



## mcloven

bad ass paint work


----------



## [email protected]

ok rattle can master.......what kinda clear you usein? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2008, 11:13 PM~11009380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much? :biggrin: looks good bro.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Jul 3 2008, 09:21 PM~11009431-->
> 
> 
> 
> That shit looks wet Marinate.  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: THANKS BRO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 09:21 PM~11009434
> *bad ass paint work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: THANKS BRO!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Jul 3 2008, 10:57 PM~11010038
> *ok rattle can master.......what kinda clear you usein?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TESTORS 1814
> <[email protected]_@Jul 3 2008, 11:00 PM~11010054
> *how much?  :biggrin:  looks good bro.
> *


MAKE ME AN OFFER, IT'S AN ORIGNAL PLASTIC 75, W/ KANDY PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Glasshouse looks sick homie


----------



## lonnie

damn those rides are off the chain bro pm me about the purple 74


----------



## MC562

:0 that 76 is sick homie


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

very nice paint :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride

nice work looks sick :0


----------



## MARINATE

DON'T HAVE TIME TO SEND TO PLATER, SO I JUST FOILED PAINTED THE GRILL  GOT TO DO THE LOWER ONE TO MATCH THE GRILL


----------



## customcoupe68

sweet caprice. clear looks nice!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2008, 11:00 AM~11022751
> *DON'T HAVE TIME TO SEND TO PLATER, SO I JUST FOILED PAINTED THE GRILL  GOT TO DO THE LOWER ONE TO MATCH THE GRILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


told u it would look good fukker  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Jul 6 2008, 03:08 PM~11022803-->
> 
> 
> 
> sweet caprice. clear looks nice!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2008, 03:10 PM~11022818
> *told u it would look good fukker    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IT DON'T LOOK THAT GOOD IN PERSON  BUT THE HELL WITH IT, IT WERKS FOR ME! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2008, 04:00 PM~11024367
> *:biggrin: THANKS HOMIE
> 
> :biggrin: IT DON'T LOOK THAT GOOD IN PERSON  BUT THE HELL WITH IT, IT WERKS FOR ME! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2008, 08:17 PM~11024506
> *
> *











 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: EVERYTHING MUST GO, PM ME IF THERE'S SOMETHING YOU LIKE!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2008, 01:12 PM~11112938
> *  :biggrin: EVERYTHING MUST GO, PM ME IF THERE'S SOMETHING YOU LIKE!
> *


Why?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 17 2008, 02:38 PM~11113185
> *Why?
> *


 :biggrin: gonna need money to finish my 1:1 scale malibu!


----------



## BODINE

post everything up in your sale thread


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 17 2008, 05:34 PM~11114579
> *post everything up in your sale thread
> *


if you see anything you like just pm me...took much to list


----------



## 408models

that 75 looks sik bro nice work


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2008, 11:38 PM~11117709
> *if you see anything you like just pm me...took much to list
> *


flat black 65 caddy with dub moguls!!!! lol.
im broke right now, spent the last bit a cabbage on the supremes and 5.20s for my 1:1


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 17 2008, 11:41 PM~11117739
> *flat black 65 caddy with dub moguls!!!! lol.
> im broke right now, spent the last bit a cabbage on the supremes and 5.20s for my 1:1
> *


----------



## MARINATE

SOME OUTDOOR PICS!


----------



## [email protected]

looks good bro. you ever try the folkart clear coat glaze,from walmart?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2008, 04:33 PM~11128328
> *looks good bro. you ever try the folkart clear coat glaze,from walmart?
> *


 :biggrin: EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE, I LIKE THE TESTORS THOUGH!


----------



## [email protected]

ima have to try that testors clear, but the only shit they got around here is the 1261 clear coat.


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2008, 02:34 PM~11128335
> *:biggrin: EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE, I LIKE THE TESTORS THOUGH!
> *


Yup...I think the Testors shoots alot more even... Nice Paint Job bro...


----------



## BiggDeee

DAMN!!!!!!!!! that shit looks WET!! Nice work Marinate cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## LUXMAN

maan homie, as soon as I get my hands on sum extra cheese, Im still gonna get that 1/18 scale 64 from you...rmember. I would get sum more stuff if I was a baller jus to help get the malibu done :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2008, 12:41 PM~11128367
> *ima have to try that testors clear, but the only shit they got around here is the 1261 clear coat.
> *


testors model master 2936 is the same as the 1814 High Gloss


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2008, 03:45 PM~11128072
> *SOME OUTDOOR PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FOR SALE....PM ME SERIOUS OFFERS


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## hoodstar

NICE RIDES HOMIE!


----------



## MARINATE

FOR SALE...PM ME


----------



## MARINATE

:nicoderm:


----------



## LUXMAN

:wave: Wusup man hows the 1:1 goin? hey you still got that 1/18 scale 64 for me?...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 27 2008, 10:31 PM~11193339
> *:wave: Wusup man hows the 1:1 goin?  hey you still got that 1/18 scale 64 for me?...
> *


SHE'LL BE IN VEGAS...JUST WAITING ON YOU


----------



## low4oshow

pics :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 27 2008, 06:43 PM~11193413
> *SHE'LL BE IN VEGAS...JUST WAITING ON YOU
> *


u gonna show it or just roll? u talking the october show right?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 27 2008, 09:43 PM~11193413
> *SHE'LL BE IN VEGAS...JUST WAITING ON YOU
> *



:0


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## customcoupe68

nice 76


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 2 2008, 07:25 AM~11241326
> *nice  76
> *


75


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## DA_SQUID

hey marinate. whats the starting price on teh blue impala. with the up top?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 3 2008, 09:41 PM~11250179
> *hey marinate. whats the starting price on teh blue impala. with the up top?
> *


SHOOT ME AN OFFER


----------



## MARINATE

FOR SALE!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

VERY NICE HOMIE! :0


----------



## Redd504

You got some clean ass builds,where can I get one of those "up tops" you have on that blue 63, also how much ya'll pay for those blue pits out there, yours looks nice exspecially w/ those blue eyes. TIA


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE+Aug 4 2008, 11:33 AM~11254353-->
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE HOMIE!  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Redd504_@Aug 4 2008, 11:54 AM~11254539
> *You got some clean ass builds,where can I get one of those "up tops" you have on that blue 63, also how much ya'll pay for those blue pits out there, yours looks nice exspecially w/ those blue eyes. TIA
> *


THANKS, I BOUGHT HIM FOR $200.00 FORM SOME DUDE ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD, I WAS SCARIED TO BUY HIM AT FIRST, BUT DAM HE LOOKS TIGHT RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Redd504

2 bills,thats sick.Out here you can get 600.00-1200.00 quick.Whats up with that "up top" on your 63 impala , where do you get those.TIA


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2008, 09:44 PM~11250206
> *SHOOT ME AN OFFER
> *


man i dont even know where to start! :0


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Redd504_@Aug 4 2008, 08:52 PM~11262199
> *2 bills,thats sick.Out here you can get 600.00-1200.00 quick.Whats up with that "up top" on your 63 impala , where do you get those.TIA
> *



uptops are for sale by the homie *TWINN*.... link in my sig


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: WHAT U HOMIES THINK FOR THE PURPLE LAC? GRAY GUTS?








THE WHEELS :biggrin: 
















THE CAR! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 

looks good bro.


----------



## ElRafa

NICE  try some purple on the interior too


----------



## MARINATE

I MIGHT GO ALL PURPLE, BUT I JUST DON'T WANT TO KILL THE CAR WITH TO MUCH PURPLE


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2008, 01:53 PM~11365623
> *I MIGHT GO ALL PURPLE, BUT I JUST DON'T WANT TO KILL THE CAR WITH TO MUCH PURPLE
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 17 2008, 10:38 AM~11365561
> *NICE   try some purple on the interior too
> *


gray interior with purple paint on the dash instead of wood :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 17 2008, 03:03 PM~11365663
> *gray interior with purple paint on the dash instead of wood  :0  :0  :0
> *


PURPLE ACCENTS


----------



## Waco

PURPLE IS GOOD FOR U!!!!!</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

DANG LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!WHAT COLOR IS IT?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

eddie that bitch looks badass!!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES...I TOLD YA'LL DON'T CALL IT A COMEBACK :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

ITZ A TAKEOVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 17 2008, 02:53 PM~11366736
> *x-2 MCBA BABY!!!!
> 
> 
> now please don't sell it  :biggrin:*


----------



## kykustoms

lac is badass but i would deff add a lil purple to the interior just to set it off some


----------



## MARINATE

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2008, 05:59 PM~11366146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass lac the inteior why dont u do the light on the outsider with dark purple inserts kinda like a flip from the outside in just and idea nice builds though :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: THATS WHAT I MIGHT END UP DOING


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE WHAT COLOR IS THAT :0


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2008, 03:59 PM~11366146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Marinate that bitch is wet! I like ur style homie. U build for the streets. Add some purple to the guts though.


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11368945
> *Damn Marinate that bitch is wet! I like ur style homie. U build for the streets. Add some purple to the guts though.
> *


X200000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 18 2008, 01:53 AM~11370039
> *X200000000000000000000 :biggrin:
> *


X2 trill


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Looks Good! :0


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES...GONNA TRY TO FINISH TONIGHT WITH PURPLE GUTS! :biggrin:


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2008, 06:50 PM~11367186
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good. is that grill metal


----------



## twinn

:0 caddy looks good wey :0


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

DAMN UR LAC IS BADASS.....HOLD ON LET ME GO THROW MINE AWAY :angry: ....LOL....WHAT COLOR IS THAT THO???????


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 18 2008, 11:11 PM~11378921
> *DAMN UR LAC IS BADASS.....HOLD ON LET ME GO THROW MINE AWAY :angry: ....LOL....WHAT COLOR IS THAT THO???????
> *


YEA RIGHT YOURS IS THE SHIT BRO....IT'S CANDY PURPLE OVER GRAY BASE


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 18 2008, 09:13 PM~11378938
> *YEA RIGHT YOURS IS THE SHIT BRO....IT'S CANDY PURPLE OVER GRAY BASE
> *


NAH...MINES ALRIGHT BRO...  IS IT HOK CANDY OR TESTORS?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 18 2008, 11:20 PM~11379017
> *NAH...MINES ALRIGHT BRO...  IS IT HOK CANDY OR TESTORS?
> *


 :uh: ...IT'S DUPLI-COLOR ANODIZED PURPLE.....WANNA TRADE? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 18 2008, 09:24 PM~11379054
> *:uh: ...IT'S DUPLI-COLOR ANODIZED PURPLE.....WANNA TRADE? :biggrin:
> *


  HMMM SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA BRO...LETS FINISH THEM N WE'LL TALK


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 18 2008, 11:35 PM~11379145
> * HMMM SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA BRO...LETS FINISH THEM N WE'LL TALK
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: hno: uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u get my PM homie?


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 16 2008, 08:17 PM~11620338
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  I TOLD YOU


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:18 PM~11620343
> * I TOLD YOU
> *



told me que wey?????


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 16 2008, 08:19 PM~11620352
> *told me que wey?????
> *



DON'T CALL IT A COMEBACK


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 10:16 PM~11620329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





NICE!!!


----------



## Waco




----------



## LowandBeyond

nioce paint on that 5-7.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

just paint the bottom and ship me it like that :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

DAMN ! that color is deep.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 23 2008, 06:10 PM~11674910
> *DAMN ! that color is deep.
> *


X-2


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 23 2008, 11:07 AM~11674895
> *just paint the bottom and ship me it like that  :biggrin:
> *


SHOW ME THE MONEY


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 13 2008, 10:49 PM~10650938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 11 2008, 09:37 AM~9915467
> *AND MY NEW TOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR BIGGS
> *


 :0 TRIP OUT I HAVE DA SAME LAB TOP


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2005, 05:14 PM~3511747
> *[attachmentid=228644]
> [attachmentid=228645]
> [attachmentid=228652]
> [attachmentid=228655]
> 
> [attachmentid=228658]
> [attachmentid=228659]
> [attachmentid=228665] :biggrin:
> *


  GOT 2 WIT DA 3RD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Sep 16 2008, 07:16 PM~11620329-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Sep 23 2008, 01:03 PM~11676422
> *SHOW ME THE MONEY
> *



:biggrin: hno: hno: cant wait 2 add this one to my collection


----------



## LUXMAN

damn is that the metalspecks paint? :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0

sick!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick homie uffin:


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 09:22 PM~11716367
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 nice bro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:16 PM~11620329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOLD* :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 09:22 PM~11716367
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 28 2008, 08:41 AM~11718937
> *SOLD  :biggrin:
> *


PLUS SHIPPING :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Looks BADASS Bro


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 04:03 PM~10454779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD THESE SITTING IN MY WHEEL COLLECTION, I THOUGHT THEY LOOKED GOOD ON THE CADDY! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
how much? lol

shoot me a pm! im serious. if you want to part with it and the wheels.


----------



## airbrushmaster

THAT CADDIE IS SICK WERE YOU GET IT,,,,,


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

4 MARINATE CUTOMZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

SHE'S DONE BOYS! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

NICE!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Looking good Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

that bitch is clean........................... how much shipped :biggrin: 



you got that bitch together fast as hell :0 looks good bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 10 2008, 01:04 AM~11828853
> *Mie*


----------



## ElRafa

She looks good Bro Congrats


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 10 2008, 03:04 AM~11828853
> *M</span>OTHER FUCKER !
> 
> That bitch is sweet and congrats on getting it done ! Best of luck this weekend and be careful bro !*


----------



## betoscustoms

FIRME RIDE CARNAL


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 10 2008, 01:04 AM~11828853
> *SHE'S DONE BOYS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man I fuckin love when rides are built so clean!!!

that color makes it stand out bad ass homie.

now get cracking on a scale replica :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

NICE


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES..I'LL POST PICS TONIGHT OF MY TRIP!


----------



## regalistic

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## MC562

DAAAAAAAAAAANM HOMIE THAT IS SICK WHAT COLOR IS THAT :0


----------



## Waco

Sup Wey!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 14 2008, 07:30 PM~11863049
> *Sup Wey!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: clean malibu man :yes:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THATS TIGHT ! FRIST BITCH ON THE TRAILER !


----------



## MARINATE

ON THE WAY THERE & HOME!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You the wheel man during this or were you scared to ride up that lift ! LOL !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 08:39 PM~11863897
> *You  the  wheel  man  during this  or  were  you  scared  to  ride  up  that  lift !  LOL !
> *


NOPE THE TRANSPOT DUDE DROVE IT IN REVERSE HAULING ASS


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 14 2008, 08:52 PM~11864081
> *NOPE THE TRANSPOT DUDE DROVE IT IN REVERSE HAULING ASS
> *


were you like 




hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ElRafa

She looks good Bro


----------



## Smallz

Clean Marinate. U gonna add any striping , leafing or patterns to the paint?


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

It looked good n Person bro!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

THANX HOMIES, ALOT OF HARD WORK & CRAFTSMANSHIP HAS BEEN PUT IN MY RIDE, THERES STILL ALOT MORE TO COME! WACO YOU A FOOL MAYNE, STRAIGHT HUNGOVER :biggrin: :0


----------



## Waco

Wey i Was still Fucked up till i got home!!!!!!!!! it was good bullshitting wit u bro!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 14 2008, 05:17 PM~11864416
> *THANX HOMIES, ALOT OF HARD WORK & CRAFTSMANSHIP HAS BEEN PUT IN MY RIDE, THERES STILL ALOT MORE TO COME! WACO YOU A FOOL MAYNE, STRAIGHT HUNGOVER :biggrin:  :0
> *


It shows homie  

can't wait to see whats next.... time for me to get my ass in gear too and build a 1:1 so i can fukkin roll again.... man nothing but inpiration from you.... and nothin but respect for you


----------



## Pokey

Love that car bro, beautiful ride!

Wanna trade for a Roadmaster? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Oct 14 2008, 07:37 PM~11863877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WAY THERE & HOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 07:52 PM~11864081
> *NOPE THE TRANSPOT DUDE DROVE IT IN REVERSE HAULING ASS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know you were nervous. both time my ride went on a transport (on the top in reverse) i was shittin on myself and had to look the other way!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Oct 14 2008, 07:56 PM~11864146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bitch looks hard as hell eddie. congrats!!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: THANKS HOMIES, NEXT IS MAYBE SOME LEAFING & PATTERNS. JASON YES IT DID SCARE THE SHIT OUT OF ME, BUT FUCK IT IF IT FELL THEY WOULD HAVE PAYED :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 :worship: :worship: Damn, you did it bro...completed it AND got itto the SuperShow ! :thumbsup: Man it looks good in the sun too


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 12:07 PM~11870146
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  Damn, you did it bro...completed it AND got itto the SuperShow !  :thumbsup:  Man it looks good in the sun too
> *










x2 homie that bitch is tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater

:420:


----------



## chris mineer

looks good MARINATE


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 11:02 AM~11984229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :wave: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: I can only imagine what your nexy build will look like :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: where u at homie???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2008, 09:10 PM~11989831
> *:wave:  :wave:  where u at homie???
> *


 :biggrin: I'M HERE, TOOK THET RIDE OUT THIS WEEKEND SHOWED IT & TOOK HOME A SECOND PLACE! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:24 AM~11993077
> *:biggrin: I'M HERE, TOOK THET RIDE OUT THIS WEEKEND SHOWED IT & TOOK HOME A SECOND PLACE! :biggrin:
> *


Congrats Wey!!!!!


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:24 AM~11993077
> *:biggrin: I'M HERE, TOOK THET RIDE OUT THIS WEEKEND SHOWED IT & TOOK HOME A SECOND PLACE! :biggrin:
> *


Congrats homie where you show it at the show in the South??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco+Oct 28 2008, 09:56 AM~11993878-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CAN'T SEE PICS AT WORK! :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElRafa_@Oct 28 2008, 10:05 AM~11993971
> *Congrats homie where you show it at the show in the South??
> *


  THAT WAS IT! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 09:56 AM~11993878
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Congrats man!!


----------



## Diamond502

Congrats


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2008, 04:24 AM~11993077
> *:biggrin: I'M HERE, TOOK THET RIDE OUT THIS WEEKEND SHOWED IT & TOOK HOME A SECOND PLACE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Waco

Good looking Kids there Eddie!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 09:17 PM~12000498
> *Good looking Kids there Eddie!!!!!!
> *


THANKS WEY!


----------



## Waco

u still need a 48 galaxy??? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 09:26 PM~12000636
> *u still need a 48 galaxy??? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :420:


----------



## MARINATE

I KNOW , I KNOW IT'S RED AGAIN! WHATCHA THINK HOMIES?


----------



## 2lowsyn

looking good.


----------



## Guest

Red looks good.


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES..HERE IT IS WITH COLOR WHEELS!


----------



## Diamond502

beautiful, HOMIE!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 09:25 PM~12239064
> *beautiful, HOMIE!
> *


X2
love that bu. red looks killer on that truck.
send me a can of that candy yelllow like the 67 i got from ya. cant get it round here. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Bu looking great brother!! Liking the truck also.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2008, 10:02 PM~12238891
> *THANKS HOMIES..HERE IT IS WITH COLOR WHEELS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I ALWAYS LIKED THIS BODY STYLE!!! LOOKS GREAT AND SWEET TO CRUZ THE BLVD IN


----------



## ElRafa

The truck looks good homie  The ride is looking clean as well


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sweet man.... uffin:


----------



## imfamous56

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2008, 08:56 PM~12238844
> *I KNOW , I KNOW IT'S RED AGAIN! WHATCHA THINK HOMIES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it bro looks real good


----------



## imfamous56

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2008, 09:02 PM~12238891
> *THANKS HOMIES..HERE IT IS WITH COLOR WHEELS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick!!


----------



## josh 78

color looks good........nice


----------



## lowridermodels

DAMN BRO...THE "BU" LOOKS REALLY GOOD! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THE BUILDS TOO BRO!


----------



## Waco




----------



## DJ-ROY

Damn that Malibu is Nice


----------



## Diamond502

bu is nice, as said before bro, congrats on 100 pages too


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:23 PM~12000595
> *THANKS WEY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice like g-body i got a 78 malibu same body style as that


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 24 2008, 01:22 PM~12243266
> *DAMN BRO...THE "BU" LOOKS REALLY GOOD! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THE BUILDS TOO BRO!
> *



THANKS HOMIES......MARKY MARK REMEMBER THIS ONE?









































SHOULD I LEAVE THE SPOKES OR EURO'S? LET ME KNOW HOMIES!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

EUROS!


----------



## ElRafa

That bitch is badass euros homie


----------



## BODINE

i like those euros are they HH monster Tora?

i just got set from hobbytown yesterday for 6.49 

they had it marked down


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2008, 07:23 PM~12247438
> *THANKS HOMIES......MARKY MARK REMEMBER THIS ONE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD I LEAVE THE SPOKES OR EURO'S? LET ME KNOW HOMIES!
> *


i dont like spokes but on that van thay look dam good!!...


----------



## modelsbyroni

TRUCK LOOKS GOOD. GO WITH THE EUROS.


----------



## mademan

van looks great! go with the Euros.... spokes dont flow IMO


----------



## tatman

WOW it's blue! :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 08:50 PM~12247734
> *WOW it's blue! :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2008, 06:23 PM~12247438
> *THANKS HOMIES......MARKY MARK REMEMBER THIS ONE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD I LEAVE THE SPOKES OR EURO'S? LET ME KNOW HOMIES!
> *



HOW COULD I FORGET?????? YOU NEED SOME PRIMOS ON THERE!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:23 PM~12247438
> *THANKS HOMIES......MARKY MARK REMEMBER THIS ONE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD I LEAVE THE SPOKES OR EURO'S? LET ME KNOW HOMIES!
> *




:wow:  looks good bro................... i think either one you go with , its gonna look bad ass  but i would agree with the crew............. euro's fo sho


----------



## BigPoppa

Tough call, they both look good. Euros I guess


----------



## 408models

spokes look cool bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 25 2008, 11:35 AM~12253449
> *spokes look cool bro
> *


I AGREE!!!


----------



## Diamond502

spoke look good, but euros look better


----------



## MTX686

Euros all the way!


----------



## twiztedplasticz

Euros


----------



## slash

that astro is nice, euros homie


----------



## MARINATE

:banghead: :banghead: FUCKEN HOOD ON MY 64 PICKUP WRINKLED TOO COLD....


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2008, 07:45 PM~12258423
> *:banghead:  :banghead: FUCKEN HOOD ON MY 64 PICKUP WRINKLED TOO COLD....
> *



Damn where you paintin at homie


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2008, 08:46 PM~12258439
> *Damn where you paintin at homie
> *


OUT FRONT...IT AIN'T THAT COLD BUT IT DID WRINKLE GOT IT IN THE TANK NOW, COLOR MATCH AS SOON AS THE PAINTS OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2008, 07:48 PM~12258469
> *OUT FRONT...IT AIN'T THAT COLD BUT IT DID WRINKLE GOT IT IN THE TANK NOW, COLOR MATCH AS SOON AS THE PAINTS OFF! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2008, 08:49 PM~12258479
> *
> *


GOT A 64 IMPALA THAT WAS IN THE TANK FOR 3 MONTHS NOW :0 JUST CLEANED IT UP...KANDY TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2008, 07:50 PM~12258493
> *GOT A 64 IMPALA THAT WAS IN THE TANK FOR 3 MONTHS NOW :0 JUST CLEANED IT UP...KANDY TIME! :biggrin:
> *


Damn 3 months. Do that shit homie Flake top with Kandy all around :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2008, 08:52 PM~12258530
> *Damn 3 months. Do that shit homie Flake top with Kandy all around  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID FORGOT ABOUT IT!.....KANDY GOLD


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2008, 07:53 PM~12258542
> *THATS WHAT I SAID FORGOT ABOUT IT!.....KANDY GOLD
> *


With some Gold Leaf :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 04:50 PM~12247734
> *WOW it's blue! :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd: :biggrin: tough call on the wheels on that astro..... :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2008, 10:04 PM~12259522
> *:werd:  :biggrin: tough call on the wheels on that astro.....  :dunno:
> *


spokes make it hood special!


----------



## rcbodydropper

nice caprice man, looks badass n clean. keep up the good work


----------



## PINK86REGAL

damn i really like the astro and leave the spokes on it


----------



## PINK86REGAL

where can u get that astro at ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 27 2008, 11:03 AM~12274285
> *where can u get that astro at ?
> *


MARKY MARK AUTO SALES! :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2008, 09:39 PM~12260037
> *spokes make it hood special!
> *


:biggrin: WUP UP FOOLIO HIT ME~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: DO U STILL NEED THAT 4 UR BOO???? :0


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: MIGHT AS WELL BUILD A BOMB! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2008, 05:42 PM~12316151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: MIGHT AS WELL BUILD A BOMB! :biggrin:
> *




ok Jesse!!!! :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 2 2008, 07:35 PM~12316669
> *DAM MARINATE THATS SICK HOMIE!
> *


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2008, 10:00 PM~12316956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats gonna be fly as fawk............... cant wait to see whats in store for the paint :0


----------



## pancho1969

^^x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2008, 09:00 PM~12316956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good, can't wait to see some paint.


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 2 2008, 08:31 PM~12318219
> *Looks good, can't wait to see some paint.
> *


  RED?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 2 2008, 08:31 PM~12318219
> *Looks good, can't wait to see some paint.
> *


 :0 :0 X2


----------



## MARINATE

DONE DEAL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: fuck yea homie....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

shit is dope !!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2008, 07:00 PM~12316956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 THAT IS A CLEAN CHOP WHAT ABOUT GREY


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHyB_FRr4-M


----------



## ElRafa

Van came out Clean bro


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin: 

THINKING SOMETHING LIKE THIS ON THE BOMB.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^dope^ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadow247

Hey marinate what year and model is the conv bomb u are building. Looks clean I might have to build one later.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by shadow247_@Dec 8 2008, 08:34 PM~12372904
> *Hey marinate what year and model is the conv bomb u are building. Looks clean I might have to build one later.
> *


48 :biggrin:


----------



## shadow247

cool LOOKS CLEAN
:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

damn puto i like the van !!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2008, 08:51 PM~12355872
> *  DONE DEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I AM LIKING THIS BRO!!!!! :0


----------



## kykustoms

that astro is badass the paint is tight and the wheels look good on it


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2008, 06:51 PM~12355872
> *  DONE DEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MY VAN LOOKS FIRME HOMIE! ANOTHER SATISFIED [email protected] MARKY MARKS AUTO SALES!


----------



## Guest

Any updates? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 13 2008, 10:35 PM~12424060
> *Any updates? :biggrin:
> *


BEEN WORKING ON THE 58 HARDTOP, BY HE WAY IT'S ON IT'S WAY  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

58 looks good like the sunroof touch. No problem on the other.  
Still going with the same color combo on the vert.


----------



## Models IV Life

OK THIS MAY SOUND STUPID BUT WHY DID YOU CUT UP THE ROOF TO ADD A SMALLER MOON? DID YOU DO IT TO FLATEN OUT THE ROOF A LITTLE BIT? WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST CUT THE MOON INTO THE STOCK ROOF?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 13 2008, 07:22 PM~12424347
> *OK THIS MAY SOUND STUPID BUT WHY DID YOU CUT UP THE ROOF TO ADD A SMALLER MOON? DID YOU DO IT TO FLATEN OUT THE ROOF A LITTLE BIT? WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST CUT THE MOON INTO THE STOCK ROOF?
> *


huh?

oh and edward....... ^^^^^^^^ he made me an offer i couldn't refuse


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz+Dec 13 2008, 11:19 PM~12424322-->
> 
> 
> 
> 58 looks good like the sunroof touch. No problem on the other.
> Still going with the same color combo on the vert.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Dec 13 2008, 11:22 PM~12424347
> *OK THIS MAY SOUND STUPID BUT WHY DID YOU CUT UP THE ROOF TO ADD A SMALLER MOON? DID YOU DO IT TO FLATEN OUT THE ROOF A LITTLE BIT? WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST CUT THE MOON INTO THE STOCK ROOF?
> *


NOT ALL THE TIOME I CUT OUT A ROOF COMES OUT PERFECT, SO I HAD A ROOF OF A LAC & JUST WANTED TO USE IT


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2008, 11:26 PM~12424368
> *huh?
> 
> oh and edward....... ^^^^^^^^ he made me an offer i couldn't refuse
> *


  RIGHT ON


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 8 2008, 05:01 PM~12373259
> *GOT MINE ON SAT. AS YOU CAN SEE I GOT IT FROM SMILEY! HAD TO PUT MY TOUCH ON IT THOUGH..STARTED WITH A ROOF SORRY JASON :biggrin: HAD TO DO IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh...


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 13 2008, 09:26 PM~12424370
> *
> NOT ALL THE TIOME I CUT OUT A ROOF COMES OUT PERFECT, SO I HAD A ROOF OF A LAC & JUST WANTED TO USE IT
> *


AHHHHHHHH I SEE!!! THAT MOON IS FROM THE LAC THEN? COOL. THATS A GOOD IDEA SINCE ITS BEEN MOLDED PERFECT!!! PLUS IF UR MAKIN A LeCAB YOU HAVE A USELESS ROOF TO PLAY WITH! NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 13 2008, 11:40 PM~12424492
> *AHHHHHHHH I SEE!!! THAT MOON IS FROM THE LAC THEN? COOL. THATS A GOOD IDEA SINCE ITS BEEN MOLDED PERFECT!!! PLUS IF UR MAKIN A LeCAB YOU HAVE A USELESS ROOF TO PLAY WITH! NICE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u may be ugly but u aint stupid huh? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2008, 07:56 PM~12238844
> *I KNOW , I KNOW IT'S RED AGAIN! WHATCHA THINK HOMIES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like same color im painting my luxury sport :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

eddie what rims are on the van? brand and size? thanx homie


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2008, 07:00 PM~12316956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can't wait bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

HAD TO SWITCH IT UP ALITTLE...SOME REAL DAYTONS


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2008, 07:36 PM~12485840
> *HAD TO SWITCH IT UP ALITTLE...SOME REAL DAYTONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  the color stands out with those D's :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now u need some gold leafing and pinstripes to match :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 11:39 PM~12485859
> *now u need some gold leafing and pinstripes to match  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




yiz zir


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo+Dec 20 2008, 09:38 PM~12485853-->
> 
> 
> 
> the color stands out with those D's :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 09:39 PM~12485859
> *now u need some gold leafing and pinstripes to match  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 09:43 PM~12485876
> *yiz zir
> *



BY THE MARCH LOWRIDER SHOW THATS MY PLAN


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2008, 10:36 PM~12485840
> *HAD TO SWITCH IT UP ALITTLE...SOME REAL DAYTONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT YOU THINK FELLAS, TOO BIG OR JUST RIGHT?


----------



## MTX686

I like it but mabey a tad to big


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2008, 10:22 PM~12486736
> *WHAT YOU THINK FELLAS, TOO BIG OR JUST RIGHT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2008, 07:22 PM~12486736
> *WHAT YOU THINK FELLAS, TOO BIG OR JUST RIGHT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she likeded it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

BADD ASS..LEAVE'EM!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Too big!


----------



## EVIL C

I like em keep em


----------



## DANNY305

WHAT YOU GOT 4 SELL HOMMIE PM ME PICS


----------



## hoodstar

they look good!


----------



## Linc

where da bomb at!? :cheesy: :dunno:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2008, 11:22 PM~12486736
> *WHAT YOU THINK FELLAS, TOO BIG OR JUST RIGHT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2008, 11:22 PM~12486736
> *WHAT YOU THINK FELLAS, TOO BIG OR JUST RIGHT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just right you can say its on bags and your showing them it can tuck :cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2008, 10:22 PM~12486736
> *WHAT YOU THINK FELLAS, TOO BIG OR JUST RIGHT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


way! 2 big dont look right  i buy tham off u :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 12:44 PM~12507786
> *way! 2 big dont look right   i buy tham off u :biggrin:
> *


TRADE YOU FOR THE BELLAGIOS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nikka bumpin all your topics??? :scrutinize:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 25 2008, 11:35 AM~12524266
> *TRADE YOU FOR THE BELLAGIOS
> *


  can i c a pic of tham off of the car ? r on someother car? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 25 2008, 01:22 PM~12524578-->
> 
> 
> 
> nikka bumpin all your topics???  :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@Dec 25 2008, 01:56 PM~12524696
> *  can i c a pic of tham off of the car ? r on someother car? :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: THERE OFF THE CAR HOMIE


----------



## STREETRACEKING

get at me


----------



## MARINATE

got some paint done....  
















i think the 2nd one's ar gonna look better


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:0 so i can get rims now i c :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

GOT CALLED OUT TO DUTY...ARIZONA STAND UP! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*MCBA BOMB SQUAD *

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## STREETRACEKING

i like!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 29 2008, 12:06 AM~12547736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where did that up top come from mayne? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

IT'S AN ORIGINAL ONE, SHOULD HAVE NEVER SOLD IT...JUST BUMPED IT UP SO ALITTLE SOMEONE CAN SEE IT.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 28 2008, 05:11 PM~12545713
> *got some paint done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the 2nd one's ar gonna look better
> *



damn that teal looks good what is it?!! i like the second wheels betta. paint the lips of wheels...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 28 2008, 10:12 PM~12547803
> *damn that teal looks good what is it?!! i like the second wheels betta. paint the lips of wheels...
> *


  KANDY GREEN OVER SILVER BRODA! ALREADY IN MY MIND TO DO THAT...LEAVE THE SPOKES CHROME WITH GREEN LIPS :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 28 2008, 09:13 PM~12547809
> * KANDY GREEN OVER SILVER BRODA! ALREADY IN MY MIND TO DO THAT...LEAVE THE SPOKES CHROME WITH GREEN LIPS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 NICE COLOR HOMIE


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE WEY!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: GOT SOME FOIL & CLEAR ON IT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 1 2009, 06:09 PM~12578124
> *:biggrin: GOT SOME FOIL & CLEAR ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking Good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

klean and OG uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

:dunno: 
















BEFORE THE HATERS START TALKING..THERE ANODIZED NOT THE COLOR OF THE CAR


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 1 2009, 02:10 PM~12578489
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE THE HATERS START TALKING..THERE ANODIZED NOT THE COLOR OF THE CAR
> *


sharpie?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2009, 06:19 PM~12578546
> *sharpie?
> *


SPRAY CAN


----------



## PINK86REGAL

the 300 looks gansta as fuck!! the ls in the back is sittin nce as fuck 2


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2009, 06:25 PM~12578582
> *the 300 looks gansta as fuck!! the ls in the back is sittin nce as fuck 2
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## just_a-doodz

300 looks hella sick man.Is that the amt kit?


----------



## lonnie

killer paint bro thats on everything you paint :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2009, 05:19 PM~12578546
> *sharpie?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


nice paint work homie...


----------



## BiggDeee

DAMN WEY! That 58 LOOKS SICK! I like the combo on it


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! DEBATING WHETHER TO PAINT THE DISH ON MY '58


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 28 2008, 10:12 PM~12547799
> *IT'S AN ORIGINAL ONE, SHOULD HAVE NEVER SOLD IT...JUST BUMPED IT UP SO ALITTLE SOMEONE CAN SEE IT.
> *


dam thats a nice 63.


----------



## MARINATE

:0  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2009, 01:43 PM~12601381
> *:0    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 4 2009, 11:45 AM~12601392
> *Damn.
> *


Damn x2!


----------



## MARINATE

THAT WAS THE SAME THING I SAID! MEAN ASS MOTOR LIKE THAT IN A BOMB AIN'T NO JOKE


----------



## MARINATE

ALMOST DONE JUST NEED TO FINISH THE INTERIOR!


----------



## dink

sick ass paint . what color is that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :yes:


----------



## kykustoms

i like the 300 the graphics stand out but not too much


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2009, 08:36 PM~12604151
> *ALMOST DONE JUST NEED TO FINISH THE INTERIOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats clean


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2009, 05:36 PM~12604151
> *ALMOST DONE JUST NEED TO FINISH THE INTERIOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 sick a hell dawg!!! what color guts u goin with?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by dink+Jan 4 2009, 06:40 PM~12604195-->
> 
> 
> 
> sick ass paint . what color is that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KANDY GREEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 06:41 PM~12604206
> *:0 :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 06:47 PM~12604267
> *i like the 300 the graphics stand out but not too much
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS JUST HOW I WANTED IT..NOT TO LOUD, KOLOR IS BETTER IN SUNLIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Jan 4 2009, 06:50 PM~12604304
> *thats clean
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Jan 4 2009, 06:50 PM~12604310
> *:0  :0  sick a hell dawg!!! what color guts u goin with?
> *


THINKING OF A GRAY OR BEIGE WITH KANDY PAINTED PLASTICS


----------



## PINK86REGAL

THINKING OF A GRAY OR BEIGE WITH KANDY PAINTED PLASTICS 
[/quote]
hell yea gray with the plastics painted :0


----------



## tatman

Nice!


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet ass color choice Eddie.


----------



## MR.50

> ALMOST DONE JUST NEED TO FINISH THE INTERIOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

TIGHT!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i like the leafing nikka uffin:


----------



## DANNY305

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 1 2009, 07:10 PM~12578489
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE THE HATERS START TALKING..THERE ANODIZED NOT THE COLOR OF THE CAR
> *


IS THAT LS FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

300`s lookin sick as hell homie!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 07:14 PM~12546693
> *MCBA BOMB SQUAD
> 
> uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES..HERE'S THE 58 I'VE BEEN WORKING ON, HAVE ONE OF THE MOLDINGS BE SHORTHER THAN ANOTHER, HAD TO ORDER ONE FROM REVELL.. :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

i love that color combo man..................... some clean ass work right there


----------



## chris mineer

58 is clean


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2009, 09:46 PM~12616687
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES..HERE'S THE 58 I'VE BEEN WORKING ON, HAVE ONE OF THE MOLDINGS BE SHORTHER THAN ANOTHER, HAD TO ORDER ONE FROM REVELL.. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin clean bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit, i gotta get a 58..and change it all up :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

FINISHED THE 300....HAD NO FUZZY FUR FOR MY FLOOR BOARD, FUCK IT! :biggrin: THIS IS JUST A CAR THAT I WANTED TO TRY THIS COLOR ON! BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR A KANDY GREEN LOW LOW!


----------



## mademan

looks great homie!! i really like the matched lip, and "leafing"


----------



## jevries

Quality job! Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

nice 300 bro!


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2009, 01:02 PM~12662116
> *nice  300  bro!
> *


X-100.


----------



## MARINATE

THANX HOMIES..NEXT 58


----------



## EVIL C

both rides look great


----------



## MARINATE

BEEN WORKING ON THE '58 LATELY..ONE OF THE MOLDINGS CAME TO SHORT FROM FACTORY, I NEED ONE IF ANYONE HAS ONE.

NOT A GOOD PHOTOGRAPHER, BUT YOU GET THE HINT! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

the 300 and the 58 look serious! :0


----------



## lonnie

like mc donalds im lovin it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2009, 08:11 PM~12683194
> *BEEN WORKING ON THE '58 LATELY..ONE OF THE MOLDINGS CAME TO SHORT FROM FACTORY, I NEED ONE IF ANYONE HAS ONE.
> 
> NOT A GOOD PHOTOGRAPHER, BUT YOU GET THE HINT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good. PM me with what molding you need.


----------



## COAST2COAST

58 looks sick brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2009, 03:11 PM~12683194
> *BEEN WORKING ON THE '58 LATELY..ONE OF THE MOLDINGS CAME TO SHORT FROM FACTORY, I NEED ONE IF ANYONE HAS ONE.
> 
> NOT A GOOD PHOTOGRAPHER, BUT YOU GET THE HINT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u gonna put the cadillac moonroof glass in too? looks sick as fuck homie


----------



## just_a-doodz

Super sharp '58.Love the damn color on it.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 08:16 PM~12683971
> *u gonna put the cadillac moonroof glass in too? looks sick as fuck homie
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

58 LOOKIN GOOD NIKKA...SAME COLOR I PAINTED MY 58 WAGON


----------



## sweetdreamer

lookin good nice 58


----------



## jevries

Clean lookin' ride!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: diggin'em both :thumbsup: clean ass rides :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

PULLED IT OUT TO TRY TO FINISH IT!


----------



## menotyou

Nice builds.........
That 58 is my flavor


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2009, 07:12 PM~12726479
> *PULLED IT OUT TO TRY TO FINISH IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 10 2009, 06:57 PM~12664641
> *THANX HOMIES..NEXT 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2009, 05:12 PM~12726479
> *PULLED IT OUT TO TRY TO FINISH IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 shit


----------



## Models IV Life

PICS OF THAT BIG BODY FRONTEND HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

EDDY THIS YEAR SO FAR IS GREAT FOR YOU BRO ! LOVE THE 58 AND THE BIG BODY ! HIT 85 UP HIS A GREAT MAN AND WILL HOOK IT UP ON WHAT YOU NEED TO FINISH OFF THAT 58 , THIS A CLEAN AS BUILD ! 

ALSO LIKE THE PAINT WORK ON THE 300 ! KEEP IT UP BRO ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE YOU HAVE GOTTEN TO BUILD LIKE THIS BUT WE UNDERSTAND WHY ! THE BOO BABY THE BOO !


----------



## MARINATE

PUT SOME LOTION ON! :biggrin: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

solid lookin A-arms homie uffin:


----------



## SHREK LOCON

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## LowandBeyond

always badass work going on in this topic!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: 
PIC FROM THIS WEEKEND! :biggrin: DAVID.....IT'S NOT THE SIZE, IT'S HOW YOU USE IT :biggrin:  


A BIG THANKS TO 85 BIARRTZ...SENT ME PARTS TO FINSH MY 58...THANKS BRO I GREATLY APPRICIATE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:14 PM~12823830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> PIC FROM THIS WEEKEND! :biggrin: DAVID.....IT'S NOT THE SIZE, IT'S HOW YOU USE IT :biggrin:
> A BIG THANKS TO 85 BIARRTZ...SENT ME PARTS TO FINSH MY 58...THANKS BRO I GREATLY APPRICIATE IT! :biggrin:
> *



 They make it in good shape.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 26 2009, 10:18 PM~12823870
> * They make it in good shape.
> *



PERFECT BRO..THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:21 PM~12823917
> *PERFECT BRO..THANK YOU  :biggrin:
> *



Anytime. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 27 2009, 12:14 AM~12823830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> PIC FROM THIS WEEKEND! :biggrin: DAVID.....IT'S NOT THE SIZE, IT'S HOW YOU USE IT :biggrin:
> A BIG THANKS TO 85 BIARRTZ...SENT ME PARTS TO FINSH MY 58...THANKS BRO I GREATLY APPRICIATE IT! :biggrin:
> *




this whip is smooth man!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 10 2009, 10:04 AM~12661792
> *FINISHED THE 300....HAD NO FUZZY FUR FOR MY FLOOR BOARD, FUCK IT! :biggrin: THIS IS JUST A CAR THAT I WANTED TO TRY THIS COLOR ON! BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR A KANDY GREEN LOW LOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 oohhhh that s#*t is hard rite there homie


----------



## calaveras73

CLEAN BUILDS HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHERE ARE PICS OF THE 58 FINISHED UP AT ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2009, 12:28 AM~12864546
> *WHERE    ARE    PICS  OF  THE  58  FINISHED  UP  AT  ?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaxxghCWGgY


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## bigal602

:wave: 

whats up marinate


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 31 2009, 08:59 AM~12865777
> *:wave:
> 
> whats up marinate
> *


WHAT UP ALBERT......GTTING READY FOR MARCH! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 30 2009, 11:41 PM~12864649
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaxxghCWGgY
> *



:0 :biggrin: I used to know that whole album by heart, classic stuff homie


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 30 2009, 11:41 PM~12864649
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaxxghCWGgY
> *





gangsta homie


----------



## SHREK LOCON

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## modeltech

yo brutha!! you will have a package comin your way soon!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 3 2009, 07:09 PM~12896726
> *yo brutha!! you will have a package comin your way soon!!
> *


NO PROBLEM..THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

....got anything in the works...???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 3 2009, 07:30 PM~12896959
> *....got anything in the works...???
> *



















 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 3 2009, 06:41 PM~12897075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 is that duplic color? whats the name on the can? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that 58. :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

58 is sick...


----------



## cruzinlow

58 is clean bro , nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73

bad as color on 58 bro


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 3 2009, 09:52 PM~12899706
> *love that 58.  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2! :0


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## chris mineer

that is one clean ass ride :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

uffin:


----------



## calaveras73

clean 76


----------



## MARINATE

JUST GOT THIS FROM EBAY!








:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

fuck a nardi! al the high rollers be sportin the grants ! LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

fuck a nardi! al the high rollers be sportin the grants ! LOL !


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 4 2009, 09:38 PM~12909634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 10 2009, 08:39 PM~12967371
> *JUST GOT THIS FROM EBAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Aw come on man, why you gotta tease us with a pic of just a spoke? Pics of the whole wheel damn it!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 13 2009, 08:25 PM~12997481
> *Aw come on man, why you gotta tease us with a pic of just a spoke? Pics of the whole wheel damn it!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 13 2009, 07:27 PM~12997501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aw yes, that's better. now, where's my lotion....... :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 13 2009, 06:28 PM~12997512
> *Aw yes, that's better. now, where's my lotion....... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: someone told me one that if you do it to often you will go blind lol......... at least it will be for a good cause.
nice wheel MARINATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 13 2009, 07:35 PM~12997565
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: someone told me one that if you do it to often you will go blind lol......... at least it will be for a good cause.
> nice wheel MARINATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF are you talking about, I got dry hands, that's what I need the lotion for. Get your mind out of the gutter sicko! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 13 2009, 06:54 PM~12997715
> *WTF are you talking about, I got dry hands, that's what I need the lotion for. Get your mind out of the gutter sicko!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i better stop visiting the off topic part of this forum its making me lose my mind... okay back to plastic .....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 13 2009, 10:16 PM~12997430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:0 sweet! any others?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 13 2009, 04:27 PM~12997501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh and fuck the expensive ass nardi adapters.... get a grant and drill the bitch to fit :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2009, 11:34 PM~13024792
> *oh and fuck the expensive ass nardi adapters.... get a grant and drill the bitch to fit  :biggrin:
> *


BOUGHT A BILLET ONE FOR CHEVY!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2009, 10:02 PM~13033445
> *BOUGHT A BILLET ONE FOR CHEVY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## tatman

Hells yeah foo that shit lookin sick Homie!


----------



## rollindeep408

> uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> looks sick  i love to see rides dippin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ttt for a badass builder!


----------



## MARINATE

FOR SALE...PM ME OFFER


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wassup hater :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 10 2009, 07:59 PM~13542470
> *wassup hater  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

omg wtf .ouchhhhh she got a faty


----------



## AJ128

DAMNIT JIM. THATS A NICE ASS :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: 
http://www.efukt.com/2263_Angry_Pornstar_Attacks_Midget.html


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2009, 09:01 PM~13542490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2009, 07:21 PM~13542644
> *  :biggrin:
> http://www.efukt.com/2263_Angry_Pornstar_Attacks_Midget.html
> *


WTF, they were dualing with spoons lol


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 10 2009, 10:36 PM~13543658
> *WTF, they were dualing with spoons lol
> *


SOME FUNNY SHIT BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

WILL BE DONE TONIGHT


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 12:34 PM~13755974
> *WILL BE DONE TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man. Cant wait to see the final touches.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 10 2009, 09:06 PM~13542532
> *DAMNIT JIM. THATS A NICE ASS :biggrin:
> *


Cool Star Trek Reference! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 1 2009, 12:48 PM~13756128
> *Looks good man. Cant wait to see the final touches.
> *



X2 uffin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 1 2009, 12:48 PM~13756128
> *Looks good man. Cant wait to see the final touches.
> *


x2


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 11:34 AM~13755974
> *WILL BE DONE TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS FUCKIN NICE!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 01:34 PM~13755974
> *WILL BE DONE TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a bad bitch


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 1 2009, 09:21 PM~13759382
> *thats a bad bitch
> *





x-2-3-and 4 :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

THAT IS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## danny chawps

AAAAH SHEET WEY THE LINCOLN LOOKS SICK IT LOOKS BETTER THAN IT DID IN THE PHONE BUT WHEN R U BUILDING THE BBBBUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKER!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 09:34 AM~13755974
> *WILL BE DONE TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie where u get that from??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2009, 09:27 PM~13760432
> *damn homie where u get that from???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  you already know :biggrin: 

















































THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES........SUNLIGHT PICS TOMARROW


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 07:47 PM~13760619
> * you already know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES........SUNLIGHT PICS TOMARROW
> *


----------



## darkside customs

SICK BRO!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 05:47 PM~13760619
> * you already know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES........SUNLIGHT PICS TOMARROW
> *


homie u better fix the back of them front seats since u got thay phat moonroof in there..... and throw some junk in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: SEND ME A 4 PUMP SETUP  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Love that TC, can't wait to see the outside pics!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 06:06 PM~13760835
> *:biggrin: SEND ME A 4 PUMP SETUP   :biggrin:
> *


send me that duece nikka


----------



## slash

thats bad ass


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 1 2009, 09:16 PM~13760940
> *thats bad ass
> *


TRUE uffin:


----------



## sidetoside

Whats with the rear doors , cant open them ????


----------



## LowandBeyond

Thats badass! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 1 2009, 11:56 PM~13762663
> *Whats with the rear doors , cant open them ????
> *


u could if u made your own hinges.... mini does his all opening but leaves a nasty pillar between the doors.....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 10:47 PM~13760619
> * you already know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES........SUNLIGHT PICS TOMARROW
> *


Super-tight work!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Sick TC carnal


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

ALMOST DONE...........JUST NEED MOTOR!

































ALSO GOT SOME SUN PICS, NOT THE BEST, BUT FUCK IT!


----------



## Bos82

Lookin good man. When we gonna meet up dawg? I think I need a class or two from you homie!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

ALSO GOT SOME SUN PICS, NOT THE BEST, BUT FUCK IT!  
































bitch is BAD!! :0 i gotta do one of these


----------



## [email protected]

i love that whip bro :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

bad ass build bro


----------



## danny chawps

I PULLED IT BK OUT WEY, WHERE DO I SEND THE BMPERS AND FRAME TO GET GOLD PLATED?


----------



## danny chawps

A LIL MOTIVATION TO YOUR MODEL BUILDING :worship: :banghead:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 4 2009, 10:56 PM~13786896-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good man. When we gonna meet up dawg? I think I need a class or two from you homie!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME YOU WANT BRO, JUST LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@May 5 2009, 07:59 AM~13789259
> *i love that whip bro :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> <!--QuoteBegin-calaveras73_@May 5 2009, 11:33 AM~13791268
> *bad ass build bro
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Bos82

sounds good homie!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

rides are looking good carnal! i miss the big az


----------



## SOLO1

I NEVER GET SICK OF THAT COLOR COMBO


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 08:47 PM~13760619
> * you already know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES........SUNLIGHT PICS TOMARROW
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 6 2009, 10:06 PM~13810271-->
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good homie!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 10:23 PM~13810463
> *rides are looking good carnal! i miss the big az
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEED TO COME DOWN & VISIT DURING WINTER SUMMER IS TO HOT :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SOLO1_@May 6 2009, 10:40 PM~13810639
> *I NEVER GET SICK OF THAT COLOR COMBO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

aaaaaaaaaa sshhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wey










:thumbsup:   :scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE

A FEW MORE COMING OUT THE SHOP!


----------



## ElRafa

Looks Good Wey :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

bout time mang uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels

lookin good bro!


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2009, 08:12 PM~12726479
> *PULLED IT OUT TO TRY TO FINISH IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

Nice work :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:yes: :thumbsup: :yes: 
diggin that tc marinate


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 27 2009, 06:39 AM~14008681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A FEW MORE COMING OUT THE SHOP!
> *


I really like that Lac bro!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 26 2009, 09:39 PM~14008681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A FEW MORE COMING OUT THE SHOP!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

ALMOST DONE..."SINGLE PUMP KING" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

looks bad ass homie


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 31 2009, 02:26 PM~14053489
> *ALMOST DONE..."SINGLE PUMP KING"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



freaking nice


----------



## Kirby

:0 i like that


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wattup mang


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by calaveras73+May 31 2009, 02:07 PM~14053734-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks bad ass homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EVIL [email protected] 31 2009, 02:56 PM~14053979
> *freaking nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 03:17 PM~14054092
> *:0 i like that
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@May 31 2009, 03:51 PM~14054254
> *wattup mang
> *



THANKS HOMIES.....ROLLIN WHAT'S GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just hatin'


----------



## modeltech

i am lovin bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Lookin' Good Marinate.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 31 2009, 10:03 PM~14055898
> *Lookin' Good Marinate.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






x-2


----------



## BiggC

Thats Sweet Brother!!!


----------



## Bos82

Looks good homie!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

:0  Looks clean bro :0


----------



## MKD904

Great job..nice to see you back building again...keep um comin...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

how do yall get the rims like that


----------



## dodgerblue62

paint job looks good , keep em coming ........


----------



## PINK86REGAL

looks sick homeboi!!! :biggrin: u still dont got any "M" plaques ?


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FELLA'S...TRYING TO BACK INTO IT....FINSHED THE INTERIOR


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 2 2009, 08:27 PM~14077352
> *THANKS FELLA'S...TRYING TO BACK INTO IT....FINSHED THE INTERIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT YOU GOT ON MY DRANK.
LOOKING GOOD WEY.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 09:29 PM~14077375
> *WHAT YOU GOT ON MY DRANK.
> LOOKING GOOD WEY.
> *


 :biggrin: I'LL BE IN SANTA BARBRA AT THE NITE LIFE CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 2 2009, 11:27 PM~14077352
> *THANKS FELLA'S...TRYING TO BACK INTO IT....FINSHED THE INTERIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks real good.!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 2 2009, 05:27 PM~14077352
> *THANKS FELLA'S...TRYING TO BACK INTO IT....FINSHED THE INTERIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## Cadi4life




----------



## dylopez

SICK CARS BRO


----------



## josh 78

REALY NICE JOB


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm lovin' your work bro!!!


----------



## MKD904

:biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

nice work homie!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

59 FROM THE IMPALA BUILD-OFF


----------



## darkside customs

That looks really nice bro!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2009, 07:14 PM~14664883
> *59 FROM THE IMPALA BUILD-OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Marinate. Getter done!!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2009, 09:14 PM~14664883
> *59 FROM THE IMPALA BUILD-OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang homie I'm glad you didn't finish that on time! :biggrin: 

That is absolutely beautiful! I love that blue!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 4 2009, 07:31 PM~14675817
> *Dang homie I'm glad you didn't finish that on time!  :biggrin:
> 
> That is absolutely beautiful! I love that blue!
> *


WOULD HAVE NOT WON THE OTHER CARS KILLED THE GAME............WILL BE FOR SALE AFTER I'M DONE :biggrin: 







































SIKE.....THIS ONE IS A KEEPER! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

clean work :thumbsup: ...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Aug 6 2009, 12:22 PM~14693621
> *clean work  :thumbsup: ...
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BiggDeee

Shit looks tight WEY!


----------



## M in Avondale

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

MY CAR IN VEGAS 09


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

REALLY CLEAN EDDIE ! Man from what the car looked like a year ago brother to now has been a joy to watch you build ! 

Now that winters comin and show season is winding down you better get yours back on the model bench !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2009, 12:32 PM~15342595
> *REALLY  CLEAN  EDDIE  !    Man  from  what the  car  looked  like  a  year  ago  brother  to  now  has  been  a  joy  to  watch  you  build  !
> 
> Now  that  winters  comin  and  show  season  is  winding  down  you  better  get  yours  back  on the  model  bench  !
> *


THANKS BRO!

WINTER DON'T GET THAT COLD AROUND HERE BRO, NEXT IS A FULL CROME & GOLD UNDERCARRIAGE  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Just plain sick homie!!


----------



## Smallz

Malibu is clean as fuck. Came a long way in a short time.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 13 2009, 12:43 PM~15343369
> *Malibu is clean as fuck. Came a long way in a short time.
> *


X2 That fucker is bad ass!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 13 2009, 01:42 PM~15343343-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just plain sick homie!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 01:43 PM~15343369
> *Malibu is clean as fuck. Came a long way in a short time.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Oct 13 2009, 07:06 PM~15346968
> *X2 That fucker is bad ass!!
> *



THANKS HOMIES...IT TOOK ALOT OF HEART & DEDICATION


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 13 2009, 10:25 AM~15342531
> *MY CAR IN VEGAS 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   hey marinate ur malibu came out saweeeeeeet bro. man i love those fuckers theres sumthin about them that wants me to get one   some day :uh:


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 13 2009, 11:25 AM~15342531
> *MY CAR IN VEGAS 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick ass maly any pcs of what it use to look like :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Oct 14 2009, 11:31 PM~15362370
> *sick ass maly any pcs of what it use to look like  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 15 2009, 07:52 PM~15370195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WHAT A BUCKET ! YOU WASTED YOUR CAMERA BUT NOT YOR DREAMS LOL ! *


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 15 2009, 05:52 PM~15370195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holly molly


----------



## ElRafa

Comin soon from Marinate's Customs :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

YES SIR..THANKS FOR THE WHEELS HOMIE...STOP BY ANYTIME!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 27 2009, 07:23 PM~15799805
> *Comin soon from Marinate's Customs :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whats the color looks good.


----------



## shamrockshaker




----------



## MARINATE

NEWEST TATTOO WORK ON THE INSIDE OF MY ARM!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2009, 08:42 PM~15800528
> *NEWEST TATTOO WORK ON THE INSIDE OF MY ARM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2009, 06:03 PM~15800180
> *YES SIR..THANKS FOR THE WHEELS HOMIE...STOP BY ANYTIME!
> *


No problem carnal :biggrin: Sick tat work to bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2009, 08:42 PM~15800528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 27 2009, 05:23 PM~15799805
> *Comin soon from Marinate's Customs :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 

WHERE DID YOU GET THEM MIRRORS BRO..?

CLEAN ELCO. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Nov 27 2009, 08:02 PM~15800672
> *:0
> 
> WHERE DID YOU GET THEM MIRRORS BRO..?
> 
> CLEAN ELCO.  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2009, 06:42 PM~15800528
> *NEWEST TATTOO WORK ON THE INSIDE OF MY ARM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


koo tat work carnal


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## ElRafa

Updates updates updates break out I know you got some bro :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 1 2009, 11:56 AM~15834146
> *Updates updates updates break out I know you got some bro :biggrin:
> *


wat he said


----------



## Guest

TTT bigdogg323 check page 41


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 10 2009, 12:09 AM~15934406
> *TTT  bigdogg323 check page 41
> *


 :0 page 41 dammmmmmn that far back :biggrin: tks bro


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NEW PICS TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 10 2009, 01:09 AM~15934406
> *TTT  bigdogg323 check page 41
> *



Lmao. :cheesy:


----------



## calaveras73

it was koo kickin it today carnal


----------



## ElRafa

Que Paso con Los fotos wey :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 11 2009, 07:28 PM~15953682
> *Que Paso con Los fotos wey :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by calaveras73+Dec 11 2009, 08:10 PM~15953467-->
> 
> 
> 
> it was koo kickin it today carnal
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 08:28 PM~15953682
> *Que Paso con Los fotos wey :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-calaveras73_@Dec 11 2009, 08:31 PM~15953712
> *:biggrin: yeah what he said :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 11 2009, 08:21 PM~15955011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sweet bro  wat color is that :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 10 2009, 12:09 AM~15934406
> *TTT  bigdogg323 check page 41
> *


can sumone bring up p41 tk u :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 10 2009, 12:09 AM~15934406
> *TTT  bigdogg323 check page 41
> *


can sumone bring up p41 tk u :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Dam bruh, that looks like a COLD ASS street rider! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 11 2009, 09:21 PM~15955011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont even get over Xcited wey that bitch is coming home with me uffin: 








































TO FOIL IT :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 12 2009, 06:21 AM~15955011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice year this Elco

Love the grill on these


----------



## ElRafa

That looks clean


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 11 2009, 06:21 PM~15955011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


throw some leafing on there homie


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 12 2009, 07:24 PM~15962991
> *throw some leafing on there homie
> *


X2 :cheesy: make sure u do it step by step bro


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Dec 12 2009, 08:37 PM~15963115-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 :cheesy: make sure u do it step by step bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: wachu talkin bout willis :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> u mean like this :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jul 8 2007, 02:38 PM~8260251
> *THANKS HOMIES..HOPEFULLY THIS WILL BRING IT OUT MORE!....A FEW STEPS ON HOW I GOLD LEAFED THE ELCO! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn some leafing on the new elco will make it look hard


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 12 2009, 08:12 PM~15964692
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  wachu talkin bout willis  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> u mean like this  :cheesy:
> damn some leafing on the new elco will make it look hard
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MARINATE

THE ELCO WON'T BE HERE LONG...DONOR FOR MY MALIBU!


----------



## jimbo

That ain't the same Elco is it? Looks a little darker. Either way looks like another badd ass piece in the Marinate lineup...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 20 2009, 11:14 AM~16037093
> *That ain't the same Elco is it? Looks a little darker. Either way looks like another badd ass piece in the Marinate lineup...
> *



DIFFERNT ONE BRO, THE KANDY PURPLE ONE WENT TO LA, THE 82 IS GOING TO BE MY DONOR!


----------



## jimbo

Oh, right... right...


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2009, 03:08 PM~16038934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## DEUCES76

oh snap i see another sick ride comin from MARINATE'S CUSTOMS


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2009, 10:15 AM~16037102
> *DIFFERNT ONE BRO, THE KANDY PURPLE ONE WENT TO LA, THE 82 IS GOING TO BE MY DONOR!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by calaveras73+Dec 20 2009, 04:33 PM~16039076-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEUCES76_@Dec 20 2009, 04:34 PM~16039084
> *oh snap i see another sick ride comin from MARINATE'S CUSTOMS
> *


THANKS HOMIES...........


----------



## tatman

THATS CLEAN HOMIE!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 20 2009, 04:51 PM~16039173
> *THATS CLEAN HOMIE!
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL....HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2009, 03:50 PM~16039165
> *THANKS HOMIES...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARIZONA DONT SLEEP  knockin the haters out


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 20 2009, 03:57 PM~16039206
> *ARIZONA DONT SLEEP   knockin the haters out
> *


very nice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

nice color homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass caddy!!!


----------



## jimbo

Dam, thats the type of shit ALL the bitches wanna ride in!  :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Oooooooo weeeeeee carnal that bitch is badass  AZ up in the place :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

all it needs is some 1301s and itll b solid!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 20 2009, 07:18 PM~16040222
> *all it needs is some 1301s and itll b solid!
> *


 :uh: GIVE ME SOME YOUNGSTER  :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i would if i had em bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 20 2009, 02:29 PM~16039868
> *Dam, thats the type of shit ALL the bitches wanna ride in!   :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 20 2009, 05:18 PM~16040222
> *all it needs is some 1301s and itll b solid!
> *


:dunno: 

Looks solid to me :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 20 2009, 06:59 PM~16041353
> *:dunno:
> 
> Looks solid to me :thumbsup:
> *


me 2


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES :biggrin:  STILL GOTTA REWORK THE GUTS!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2009, 09:33 PM~16040367
> *x-2
> *






oh you wanna ride :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2009, 03:52 PM~16039178
> *GRACIAS CARNAL....HOW YOU BEEN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn now i gotta change the color on my lecab  :angry: 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead: :happysad: the caddy came out tight wey :cheesy:


ITS THE SAME CADDY THAT MARINATE BUILT .........  
i wana build a lecab nx ....


----------



## MARINATE

YOU HAD TO POST HUH...DAM KID DON'T LISTEN...


----------



## dodgerblue62

LOOKS REALLY CLEAN HOMIE , I LOVE THE PAINT JOB .......


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 20 2009, 10:31 PM~16042563
> *LOOKS REALLY CLEAN HOMIE , I LOVE THE PAINT JOB .......
> *


THANKS HOMIE...............


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2009, 09:29 PM~16042539
> *YOU HAD TO POST HUH...DAM KID DON'T LISTEN...
> *



u knw mw im a fucking clown :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Smallz

Lovin the lecab homie. Getter done!!!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 20 2009, 03:57 PM~16039206
> *ARIZONA DONT SLEEP!   knockin the haters out
> *


 uffin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 22 2009, 10:31 AM~16056893
> *Lovin the lecab homie. Getter done!!!!
> *



AFTER IT'S DONE, IT'S ALREADY SOLD TO WASHINGTON  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 22 2009, 11:51 AM~16058619
> *AFTER IT'S DONE, IT'S ALREADY SOLD TO WASHINGTON   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IT WOULD LOOK GOOD NEXT TO PINKY!


----------



## MKD904

Coming along nicely. Nice to see you back at the bench. We missed ya....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO+Dec 22 2009, 07:59 PM~16062181-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: IT WOULD LOOK GOOD NEXT TO  PINKY!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MKD904_@Dec 22 2009, 08:45 PM~16062659
> *Coming along nicely.  Nice to see you back at the bench.  We missed ya....
> *


THANKS BRO, I'LL NEVER LEAVE THE MODEL WORLD! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

*WITH THE TOP UP!*


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 23 2009, 08:29 PM~16073205
> *WITH THE TOP UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :nicoderm: SICK


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 23 2009, 09:34 PM~16073264
> *  :nicoderm: SICK
> *


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

DAMN,DAMN, That is sick bro. Love the color!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 23 2009, 07:29 PM~16073205
> *WITH THE TOP UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 *SWEET BRO*


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES..FYI THE TOP IS STAYING UP.....


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 24 2009, 07:47 AM~16076464
> *THANKS HOMIES..FYI THE TOP IS STAYING UP.....
> *


u knw the riles pics or it didnt happen :angry: 

u in need of a 66? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 24 2009, 10:16 AM~16076995
> *u knw the riles pics or it didnt happen :angry:
> 
> u in need of a 66? :biggrin:
> *



WHAT PICS? THE PICS OF THE TOP ON ARE THERE


----------



## PINK86REGAL

nice lecab *M*eng!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2009, 10:40 AM~16077291
> *nice lecab Meng!!  :biggrin:
> *


GOT THAT 74 READY FOR YOU...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Caddy came out clean ! What up top you use on this ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 10:45 AM~16077355
> *Caddy  came  out    clean  !  What    up top  you  use  on  this  ?
> *


59


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 24 2009, 09:42 AM~16077312
> *GOT THAT 74 READY FOR YOU...
> *


 :biggrin:  i'll pak ur shit up


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 22 2009, 07:50 PM~16063359
> *:biggrin:
> THANKS BRO, I'LL NEVER LEAVE THE MODEL WORLD! :biggrin:
> *


You were right Bro, You do some sik shit!!! I gatta come by an check out the whole cars show!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 24 2009, 03:28 PM~16080203-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    i'll pak ur shit up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lunas64_@Dec 24 2009, 06:15 PM~16081597
> *You were right Bro, You do some sik shit!!! I gatta come by an check out the whole cars show!! :biggrin:
> *


WASN'T BULLSHITTING LUNA  :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 23 2009, 07:29 PM~16073205
> *WITH THE TOP UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS LOOKIN GOOD!
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO U AND UR FAM HOMIE!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 24 2009, 05:29 AM~16073205
> *WITH THE TOP UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE BRO


----------



## AZ GUCCI

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2009, 05:12 PM~12726479
> *PULLED IT OUT TO TRY TO FINISH IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM MARINATE GOOD SHIT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHERE CAN I FIND A BIG BODY AND A LINCOLN AT BRO I DNT :dunno: WHERE U FIND THIS SHIT BUT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

NEXT! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 12:41 PM~16134148
> *NEXT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ooooh fuck ya , if u need red i got some   that fucker looks bad


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 01:44 PM~16134173
> *ooooh fuck ya , if u need red i got some      that fucker looks bad
> *


GOT 2 CANS OF VICTORY RED! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0 where the 30's at :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 30 2009, 01:52 PM~16134248
> *:0  :0 where the 30's at  :biggrin:
> *


SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 12:47 PM~16134203
> *GOT 2 CANS OF VICTORY RED! :biggrin:
> *



i got me another lac  nuff said i got bit plans for that one :biggrin: 

STARTS WITH LE AND ENDS WITH CAB


----------



## ElRafa

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 01:56 PM~16134279
> *i got me another lac    nuff said i got bit plans for that one  :biggrin:
> 
> STARTS WITH LE  AND ENDS WITH CAB
> *


sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 12:54 PM~16134263
> *SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 12:56 PM~16134279
> *i got me another lac    nuff said i got bit plans for that one  :biggrin:
> 
> STARTS WITH LE  AND ENDS WITH CAB
> *


 nice


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 12:41 PM~16134148
> *NEXT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this was my homeboy Chicho's car! This bitch was bad as fuck! real deal 92


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 11:41 AM~16134148
> *NEXT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 DAMN :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

"STRAIGHT RIDA"</span>
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/113.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/114.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/110.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/109.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:red\'>HAD TO PUT GOLD KNOCKOFFS..DIDN'T HAVE ANY CHROME ONES :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels

damn bro,always punchin out some nice rides!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 11:15 PM~16141429
> *"STRAIGHT RIDA"</span>
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/113.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/114.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/110.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/109.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>HAD TO PUT GOLD KNOCKOFFS..DIDN'T HAVE ANY CHROME ONES :angry:
> *


Looks good bro you shoulda asked for the knocks


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 11:15 PM~16141429
> *"STRAIGHT RIDA"</span>
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/113.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/114.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/110.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/109.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>HAD TO PUT GOLD KNOCKOFFS..DIDN'T HAVE ANY CHROME ONES :angry:
> *



 fucker came out tight :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Dec 31 2009, 12:35 AM~16141705-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn bro,always punchin out some nice rides!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARKY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 09:21 AM~16143580
> *Looks good bro you shoulda asked for the knocks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEY STILL CAN COME OFF! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Dec 31 2009, 09:28 AM~16143621
> *  fucker came out tight  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Glasshouse lookin' SLICK so far dogg. Another AZ kill!


----------



## MKD904

Looks great Marinate.


----------



## ElRafa

Want me to leave some with Joseph :0


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 11:15 PM~16141429
> *"STRAIGHT RIDA"</span>
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/113.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/114.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/110.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/109.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>HAD TO PUT GOLD KNOCKOFFS..DIDN'T HAVE ANY CHROME ONES :angry:
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE

"STRAIGHT RIDA"


----------



## jimbo

Like I said, another AZ KILL! :0 Nice ass Ghouse dogg...


----------



## kykustoms

x2 looks good


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Dec 31 2009, 05:50 PM~16147830-->
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, another AZ KILL! :0  Nice ass Ghouse dogg...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Dec 31 2009, 05:57 PM~16147903
> *x2 looks good
> *


THANKS HOMIES


----------



## tatman

SUPER CLEAN HOMIE!


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 :biggrin: always great werk homie! keep it up happy new year bro


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 1 2010, 01:40 AM~16147748
> *"STRAIGHT RIDA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats Clean


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES.......



CHRONIC ILLNESS


----------



## DEUCES76

DAMN SON THATS ONE SICK CADDY


----------



## lowridermodels

ANOTHER TIGHT RIDE MARNINATE!


----------



## calaveras73

came out clean carnal  : :nicoderm: green candy is sick!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 2 2010, 02:11 PM~16162311
> *DAMN SON THATS ONE SICK CADDY
> *


X2!!


----------



## kykustoms

badass i love the paint


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 02:05 PM~16162293
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES.......
> CHRONIC ILLNESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is sick!! i want one of these!


----------



## jimbo

DAM MUUFUCKA'! :wow: DO YOU SLEEP? :wow: KILLA SHIT LIKE ALWAYS! :yes: uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 02:05 PM~16162293
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES.......
> CHRONIC ILLNESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice patterns


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 11:05 PM~16162293
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES.......
> CHRONIC ILLNESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS HIGH...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Mo Fo is devistatin' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

killa homie, keep us posted !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 02:05 PM~16162293
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES.......
> CHRONIC ILLNESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paint came out tight as hell bro!!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIES....A QUICK MOCK-UP OF WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

dawg this is sick!!!! :0 :0  :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 08:16 PM~16165680
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIES....A QUICK MOCK-UP OF WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ay wuey :0 that shit looks sick bro  cant wait to see it all put 2gether


----------



## calaveras73

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 08:16 PM~16165680
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIES....A QUICK MOCK-UP OF WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 06:16 PM~16165680
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIES....A QUICK MOCK-UP OF WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 08:16 PM~16165680
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIES....A QUICK MOCK-UP OF WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Fucker is Sick Marinate! :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

that lac is freakin sic


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES, JUST WAITING ON MY PLATER HOMIE TO GIVE BACK MY GOLD PIECES! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 3 2010, 12:16 AM~16165680
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIES....A QUICK MOCK-UP OF WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good M. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 3 2010, 10:22 PM~16174913
> *Looks good M.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 3 2010, 06:26 PM~16174966
> *GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK!
> *


x-1000000


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 09:16 PM~16165680
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIES....A QUICK MOCK-UP OF WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 08:24 AM~16177879
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

NICE WORK!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

The caddy is lookin sharp Marinate !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2010, 12:01 AM~16175416
> *x-1000000
> *


X 1000001 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

You plan on bringin them out on the 30th!!!! I think that would be badasss!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 that lac is killer :yes:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 08:16 PM~16165680
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIES....A QUICK MOCK-UP OF WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats fuckin bad ass!!


----------



## lowridermodels

caddy looks sick bro!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2009, 04:40 PM~16147748
> *"STRAIGHT RIDA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie that looks fuckin bad ass!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 23 2009, 08:29 PM~16073205
> *WITH THE TOP UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

i wanta 63 rag!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jan 4 2010, 01:38 PM~16179770-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WORK!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 4 2010, 02:50 PM~16180322
> *The  caddy  is    lookin  sharp  Marinate !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 03:14 PM~16180541
> *X 1000001  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 09:59 PM~16197166
> 
> You plan on bringin them out on the 30th!!!! I think that would be badasss!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 10:15 PM~16197437
> *:0 that lac is killer :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 6 2010, 12:48 AM~16199692
> *Thats fuckin bad ass!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 01:27 AM~16200065
> *caddy looks sick bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ben'[email protected] 6 2010, 01:33 AM~16200103
> *damn homie that looks fuckin bad ass!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ben'[email protected] 6 2010, 01:34 AM~16200111
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 6 2010, 01:35 AM~16200118
> *i wanta 63 rag!!!!!
> *



THANKS FOR THE LOVE & SUPPORT HOMIES  MORE TO COME SOON


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

Damn!!!! That LeCab looks hard as $&@? :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2009, 03:40 PM~16147748
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIES....A QUICK MOCK-UP OF WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam marinate your on a roll :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

:wow: :worship: nice work homie 
that 90 4 door is the shit


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE+Jan 7 2010, 10:28 PM~16220735-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!!!! That LeCab looks hard as $&@?  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 11:56 PM~16221903
> *Dam marinate your on a roll :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 12:40 AM~16222519
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2010, 12:45 AM~16222571
> *:wow:  :worship: nice work homie
> that 90 4 door is the shit
> *



THANKS HOMIES!...GONNA FOIL THE LAC TONIGHT! :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

CLEARED!


----------



## kustombuilder

hella nice bro.


----------



## jimbo

Dass FUNKY!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 07:37 PM~16345368
> *CLEARED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homie, the paint is TIGHT!!! but...... the front wheels gotta be lil bit more... straighter :dunno: but thats just me. over all, i like it alot, especially the paint  best caddy ive seen so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 07:37 PM~16345368
> *CLEARED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Raining like a muthafucka here. Cant get a break to clear mines.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 

Very nice.


----------



## MARINATE

STILL HAVE TO MAKE THE 4 DOOR INTERIOR PANELS, ADD DOOR HANDLES & A FEW MINOR TOUCHES & SHE'S DONE...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks sick homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 23 2010, 12:49 AM~16383113
> *looks sick homie
> *


X2. Very nice build.


----------



## ElRafa

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

*GOT THIS TODAY AT THE SWAPMEET!*









KANDY & FLAKE TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## ElRafa

Oh shit that is sick wanna paint mine :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2010, 09:37 AM~16383063
> *STILL HAVE TO MAKE THE 4 DOOR INTERIOR PANELS, ADD DOOR HANDLES & A FEW MINOR TOUCHES & SHE'S DONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice 4 door Homie...


----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2005, 05:14 PM~3511747
> *[attachmentid=228644]
> [attachmentid=228645]
> [attachmentid=228652]
> [attachmentid=228655]
> 
> [attachmentid=228658]
> [attachmentid=228659]
> [attachmentid=228665] :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

rides are lookin' good !


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2010, 09:16 PM~16399346
> *GOT THIS TODAY AT THE SWAPMEET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KANDY & FLAKE TIME! :biggrin:
> *


which swapmeet


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jan 26 2010, 01:37 PM~16417001
> *which swapmeet
> *


55TH AVE & MARYLAND..GLENDALE 9 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

MARINATE,Dec 31 2009, 
"STRAIGHT RIDA"








































:wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

*ANOTHER TATMAN & MARINATE COLABO...PAINTED & MURAL BY TATMAN.. I WILL BE PUTTING IT TOGETHER!*


>


----------



## tatman

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 26 2010, 10:26 PM~16423619
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wow: :wow:


----------



## PIGEON

> *ANOTHER TATMAN & MARINATE COLABO...PAINTED & MURAL BY TATMAN.. I WILL BE PUTTING IT TOGETHER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## ElRafa

Nice flake job bro  wat else you got hiding :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

*A LITTLE SOME SOMETHING!*

*"STICKY 57"*


















*NO FLASH*








*FLAKED OUT ROOF!*


----------



## hocknberry

that 57 is some sick shit!! i like the paint and murals on the red one!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2010, 10:04 PM~16536751
> *A LITTLE SOME SOMETHING!
> 
> "STICKY 57"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO FLASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAKED OUT ROOF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: I LIKES tha blown brains... :wow: :wow: Sometin' SERIOUS goin' on here!!! :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 7 2010, 12:04 AM~16536751
> *A LITTLE SOME SOMETHING!
> 
> "STICKY 57"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO FLASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAKED OUT ROOF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awww shit clowning on mine  that green is sick with it


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Feb 7 2010, 12:09 AM~16536783-->
> 
> 
> 
> that 57 is some sick shit!! i like the paint and murals on the red one!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE..PROPS GO TO TATMAN FOR THE RED LS
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 12:16 AM~16536843
> *:wow: I LIKES tha blown brains... :wow:  :wow: Sometin' SERIOUS goin' on here!!! :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG HOMIE! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 12:21 AM~16536881
> *awww shit clowning on mine   that green is sick with it
> *


NEVER THAT HOMIE, YOUR 57 IS RAW AS FUCK


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good eddie


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2010, 11:04 PM~16536751
> *A LITTLE SOME SOMETHING!
> 
> "STICKY 57"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO FLASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAKED OUT ROOF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :420: uffin:


----------



## ElRafa

:0 damn that is clean


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 7 2010, 01:22 AM~16537395
> *:0 damn that is clean
> *


THANKS DAWG!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Thats a badass 57 so far. :0


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2010, 11:04 PM~16536751
> *A LITTLE SOME SOMETHING!
> 
> "STICKY 57"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO FLASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAKED OUT ROOF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats clean :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice builds love them paint jobs


----------



## MARINATE

*THANKS HOMIES FOILED LAST NIGHT! CLEAR TODAY!*


----------



## MARINATE

*CLEARED! "STICKY 57"*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wow , I love that green paint job !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 8 2010, 06:01 PM~16551842
> *Wow , I love that green paint job !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!



SCORED THIS TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2010, 02:23 PM~16550532
> *THANKS HOMIES FOILED LAST NIGHT! CLEAR TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRADE?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 8 2010, 09:07 PM~16553771
> *TRADE?
> *


 :wow: FOR YOUR 57?  :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2010, 08:08 PM~16553789
> *:wow:  FOR YOUR 57?   :biggrin:
> *


DONE DEAL! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 8 2010, 09:15 PM~16553813
> *DONE DEAL! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: POST IT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2010, 08:16 PM~16553820
> *:biggrin: POST IT UP! :biggrin:
> *


JUST BOXED IT UP FA YA!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 8 2010, 09:18 PM~16553836
> *JUST BOXED IT UP FA YA!
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

I NEED A BACK BUMPER......IF YOU HAVE ONE LET ME KNOW ASAP OR ITS GOING UP FOR SALE


----------



## [email protected]

that an eldorado?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 10 2010, 10:57 AM~16571006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED A BACK BUMPER......IF YOU HAVE ONE LET ME KNOW ASAP OR ITS GOING UP FOR SALE
> *



Not a dead on rear bumper brother but i got a 66 from a hearse kit ! I dont know how far off the fit will be to a 68 body !


----------



## MARINATE

SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:0 :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

wassup bro.. need some help on doing spark plag wires.. any tips you learned would help bro.. just pm me if you can


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 10 2010, 05:12 PM~16574497
> *wassup bro.. need some help on doing spark plag wires.. any tips you learned would help bro.. just pm me if you can
> *


HIT UP CALAVERAS73 DAWG..HE GETS DOWN ON THE MOTOR DETAIL!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 10 2010, 04:35 PM~16574720
> *HIT UP CALAVERAS73 DAWG..HE GETS DOWN ON THE MOTOR DETAIL!
> *


That's the troof :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 10 2010, 04:38 PM~16574753
> *That's the troof :biggrin:
> *


x 3 :biggrin: i cosign :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 10 2010, 04:12 PM~16574497
> *wassup bro.. need some help on doing spark plag wires.. any tips you learned would help bro.. just pm me if you can
> *


pm me bro glad to help a brother out


----------



## MARINATE

BEEN WORKING ON MY 1:1 LATELY


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow: :wow: :wow: SICK! I WAS WAITIN TO SEE THESE PICS ONLINE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 18 2010, 08:49 PM~16655450
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  SICK! I WAS WAITIN TO SEE THESE PICS ONLINE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## ElRafa

Oh damn looks badass


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 18 2010, 10:44 PM~16655408
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 1:1 LATELY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






thats serious!


looks real good mayne :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:uh: That ain't no model... :uh: 

j/k :biggrin: Looks like a clean ass RIDER!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 18 2010, 09:38 PM~16656059
> *:uh: That ain't no model... :uh:
> 
> j/k :biggrin:  Looks like a clean ass RIDER!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW MODELS IS WHAT GOT ME STARTED :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 18 2010, 09:43 PM~16656125
> *:biggrin:  I KNOW MODELS IS WHAT GOT ME STARTED :biggrin:
> *



pics of that mother fucker opened up :wow: what it cost you eddie you werent playing when you said im blowing the brains


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sick doggy!! 

That bu makes me hard as fuk......wait, i mean IS hard as fuk. No wait. I mean both. :happysad:


----------



## Guest

1:1 Looking real good M!


----------



## MARINATE

TTT....GOING TO HAVE SOME RIDES UP FOR SALE SOON.........


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 11 2010, 07:40 AM~16858679
> *TTT....GOING TO HAVE SOME RIDES UP FOR SALE SOON.........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: hno: hno:


----------



## MARINATE

*THANKS HOMIES...HERE'S THE LATEST PICS!*


----------



## [email protected]

ride is serious eddie


----------



## ElRafa

Ride looks clean bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 19 2010, 07:18 PM~16940456
> *THANKS HOMIES...HERE'S THE LATEST PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



doing big thangs homie


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## gseeds

nice !!!!!!1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

<span style='color:RED'>FOR SALE$$$$$$ PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 25 2010, 08:20 PM~16997702
> *<span style='color:RED'>FOR SALE$$$$$$ PM ME IF INTERESTED
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

<span style='color:RED'>FOR SALE$$$$$$ PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## MARINATE

FOR SALE$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ElRafa

Thought you were gonna use the front for your replica???


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2010, 08:07 PM~17010938
> *<span style='color:RED'>FOR SALE$$$$$$ PM ME IF INTERESTED
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2010, 05:39 PM~17011173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


I WANT....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 26 2010, 08:36 PM~17012250
> *I WANT....
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2010, 07:46 PM~17012353
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


quantos?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 26 2010, 08:56 PM~17012462
> *quantos?
> *


you know the drill homie..pm me


----------



## MARINATE

FOR SALE$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## MARINATE

CADI SOLD


----------



## rollindeep408

damn homie wish i wasnt in a jam right now id swoop something up from you 

good luck on the sales bro


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 27 2010, 12:17 AM~17014327
> *damn homie wish i wasnt in a jam right now id swoop something up from you
> 
> good luck on the sales bro
> *



THANKS LOCO, NEED FEDIA FOR MY RIDE, GOT MYSELF IN A BIND "UNDERCARRIGE" TORN APART :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2010, 12:19 AM~17014346
> *THANKS LOCO, NEED FEDIA FOR MY RIDE, GOT MYSELF IN A BIND "UNDERCARRIGE" TORN APART :biggrin:
> *



oh damn i feel you bro i cant even finish my ride i may have to sell that too


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 27 2010, 12:20 AM~17014357
> *oh damn i feel you bro i cant even finish my ride i may have to sell that too
> *



MODELS CAN ALWAYS GET RE-BUILT :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2010, 12:21 AM~17014363
> *MODELS CAN ALWAYS GET RE-BUILT :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]

whip is too sick bro!


----------



## MARINATE

ttt


----------



## dodgerblue62

> A HOMIE , WHERE DID THESE MIRRORS COME FROM ? :biggrin: ......


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 28 2010, 12:21 AM~17020425
> *whip is too sick bro!
> *


x2000


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2010, 09:36 AM~17022584
> *ttt
> *


what kinda daytons u runnin?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 28 2010, 09:45 PM~17028166
> *what kinda daytons u runnin?
> *



looks like 72 spoke straight lace to me :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 28 2010, 10:22 PM~17028767
> *looks like 72 spoke straight lace to me  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

FOR SALE...NO LOW BALLERS.....KIT NOT BEING MADE NO MORE.....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2010, 06:13 AM~17020357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great ride


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS BRO!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## jimbo

Wish I had it OGee... :happysad:


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## MARINATE

<span style='color:RED'>FOR SALE$$$$$$ PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## King Krush 79

can i get a pm list of what you have for sale finished and non :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:happysad:


----------



## LOWRIDING_805

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2010, 01:31 PM~17034519
> *FOR SALE...NO LOW BALLERS.....KIT NOT BEING MADE NO MORE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR IT BRO


----------



## gseeds

> FOR SALE...NO LOW BALLERS.....KIT NOT BEING MADE NO MORE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their both nice,but the caddy is off the fricken hook !!!! nice bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 20 2010, 02:07 PM~17247902
> *:0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## DJ-ROY

> four door is badass...
Click to expand...


----------



## tatman

WHERE YOU AT :ninja:


----------



## calaveras73

uffin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

ALITTLE SOMETHING TO GET ME IN THE MOOD, STILL NEED TO PINSTRIPE OVER THE KANDY, FOIL, THEN CLEAR. TRY TO KEEP IT OL SKOOL FLAVOR MIXED WITH NEW AGE FLAVOR


----------



## Linc

snapped a pic! gunna use this to show some people!  :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

That bitch is bad


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 27 2010, 08:59 AM~17316877
> *ALITTLE SOMETHING TO GET ME IN THE MOOD, STILL NEED TO PINSTRIPE OVER THE KANDY, FOIL, THEN CLEAR. TRY TO KEEP IT OL SKOOL FLAVOR MIXED WITH NEW AGE FLAVOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 27 2010, 11:59 AM~17316877
> *ALITTLE SOMETHING TO GET ME IN THE MOOD, STILL NEED TO PINSTRIPE OVER THE KANDY, FOIL, THEN CLEAR. TRY TO KEEP IT OL SKOOL FLAVOR MIXED WITH NEW AGE FLAVOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:wow: sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Looks good Big M


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 27 2010, 11:36 AM~17317269
> *That bitch is bad
> *


Fa sho!!!


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 27 2010, 08:59 AM~17316877
> *ALITTLE SOMETHING TO GET ME IN THE MOOD, STILL NEED TO PINSTRIPE OVER THE KANDY, FOIL, THEN CLEAR. TRY TO KEEP IT OL SKOOL FLAVOR MIXED WITH NEW AGE FLAVOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what kind of paint is that blue and the color u shot over it...cant wait to see it when its all done.


----------



## jimbo

Dam you wasted NO time with the six! :wow: NICE WORK BRUH!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 28 2010, 09:35 PM~17335509
> *Dam you wasted NO time with the six! :wow: NICE WORK BRUH!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2!


----------



## MARINATE

THANX HOMIES, I HAD AN ITCH TO PAINT SOMETHIN, PUT IT BACK IN THE BOX TILL I FINISH A BUILD OFF WITH UNDERCOVER!


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 27 2010, 08:59 AM~17316877
> *ALITTLE SOMETHING TO GET ME IN THE MOOD, STILL NEED TO PINSTRIPE OVER THE KANDY, FOIL, THEN CLEAR. TRY TO KEEP IT OL SKOOL FLAVOR MIXED WITH NEW AGE FLAVOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man this is poppin off the page.. what kind of clear on this M?


----------



## jimbo

Can't fuck wit them LUXURY'S... :nosad: SAVAGE BRO... :yessad: :burn:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2010, 09:05 PM~17336566
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 die cast limo? fawk.. I'm gonna get me one.. bad ass Marinate


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 28 2010, 10:09 PM~17336619-->
> 
> 
> 
> man this is poppin off the page.. what kind of clear on this M?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO CLEAR YET LOC
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 10:11 PM~17336638
> *Can't fuck wit them LUXURY'S... :nosad: SAVAGE BRO... :yessad:  :burn:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WISH I NEVER SOLD THE, GOT GOOD MONEY THOUGH :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2010, 10:12 PM~17336656
> *die cast limo? fawk.. I'm gonna get me one.. bad ass Marinate
> *


YEAS INDEED IT'S A LIMO :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2010, 12:37 AM~16383063
> *STILL HAVE TO MAKE THE 4 DOOR INTERIOR PANELS, ADD DOOR HANDLES & A FEW MINOR TOUCHES & SHE'S DONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i missed out on this? damm this is just too clean.. Marinate do you have a model 
of your 1/1 scale? i know you seen the one's that pancho was talking about?


----------



## MARINATE

THA SHAVING STARTS!


























IN PRIMER!

















OL SKOOL 15x10'S!









KEEP IT REAL13x7'S


----------



## ElRafa

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Yessir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

SOMETHING I CAME UP WITH TODAY...DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE WHEELS YET


----------



## Smallz

Looks good Marinate.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 30 2010, 04:25 PM~17353657
> *Looks good Marinate.
> *


THANKS LOC


----------



## jimbo

LOOOVIN' THAT STEPSIDE BIGG DOGG!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: My pops had that same year. :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2010, 05:23 PM~17353626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMETHING I CAME UP WITH TODAY...DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE WHEELS YET
> *


*Damn, that's just freakin' baaaaad!! I love that sh!t!!* :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2010, 04:23 PM~17353626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMETHING I CAME UP WITH TODAY...DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE WHEELS YET
> *



your too much homeboy that bitch is bad ass :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2010, 03:23 PM~17353626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMETHING I CAME UP WITH TODAY...DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE WHEELS YET
> *


truck is bad ass


----------



## [email protected]

shit looks good mayne :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'd roll that 1:1.... the revell 64/65 chevy truck chassis fits under that shit homie


----------



## MKD904

Nice build....like it a lot.


----------



## undercoverimpala

your trucks going down homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2010, 03:23 PM~17353626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMETHING I CAME UP WITH TODAY...DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE WHEELS YET
> *


 :cheesy: 
ama tarzan u right quick ------------>looks tight my nikka :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

That truck looks bad ass....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 1 2010, 10:26 PM~17362105
> *That truck looks bad ass....
> *


X2!


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: sup foo!


----------



## danny chawps

TTT


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## ElRafa

Fuckin clean any updates??? :dunno:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2010, 03:23 PM~17353626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMETHING I CAME UP WITH TODAY...DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE WHEELS YET
> *


 :0


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

sweettttttttttt! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> ALITTLE SOMETHING TO GET ME IN THE MOOD, STILL NEED TO PINSTRIPE OVER THE KANDY, FOIL, THEN CLEAR. TRY TO KEEP IT OL SKOOL FLAVOR MIXED WITH NEW AGE FLAVOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey wait minute i havent seen this one  u hiding shit from me nikka :angry:
> fucking tight , i love the color combo :cheesy: now where the faaaawk is it at
> :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ElRafa

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> ALITTLE SOMETHING TO GET ME IN THE MOOD, STILL NEED TO PINSTRIPE OVER THE KANDY, FOIL, THEN CLEAR. TRY TO KEEP IT OL SKOOL FLAVOR MIXED WITH NEW AGE FLAVOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey wait minute i havent seen this one  u hiding shit from me nikka :angry:
> fucking tight , i love the color combo :cheesy: now where the faaaawk is it at
> :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRAYED IT & PUT IT BACK IN THE BOX! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## lincolnswanga

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2010, 09:05 PM~17336566
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn where did you find those lincoln town car kits ???


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2010, 09:05 PM~17336566
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

swingin threw to see whats crackin foo :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 12 2010, 07:42 PM~17469024
> *:scrutinize:
> *





what? :dunno: everyone else post up some big tittys, why cant i? :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 12 2010, 04:13 PM~17468078
> *swingin threw to see whats crackin foo :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: quanto


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 12 2010, 11:34 PM~17471904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Great!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## just_a-doodz

Looking good .Diggin the patterns.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 12 2010, 09:34 PM~17471904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## coleman9219

How do you get so many flakes in the paint??


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2010, 07:28 AM~17495586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



"Keep 'Em Coming"


----------



## BackyardAZ

fuck marinate i went thru all the pages i cant find that light green 61 that shit is on hit u got any pics of it the one u had at your house


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2010, 12:28 AM~17495586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badd as always bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

:nicoderm: Lookin' good Bigg M!!! :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 15 2010, 04:30 PM~17500040
> *fuck marinate i went thru all the pages i cant find that light green 61 that shit is on hit u got any  pics of it the one u had at your house
> *



u aint down to build the testing the waters lac


----------



## mandies

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 29 2010, 09:16 AM~17340221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THA SHAVING STARTS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PRIMER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OL SKOOL 15x10'S!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP IT REAL13x7'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orale bro nice work


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## MARINATE

*JUST FOILED, NO CLEAR YET..  *






































*AGAIN I'M NOT DONE  *


----------



## DEUCES76

66 lookin good bro keep up the good work


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 26 2010, 10:30 PM~17617839
> *JUST FOILED, NO CLEAR YET..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN I'M NOT DONE
> *



 let me be the second to tarzan you ....SIICK ! :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :wow: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 14 2010, 11:28 PM~17495586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the top bro! Your kicking ass on the patterns! Always like them year trucks! And keep up the great work! Your 66 is lookng great too! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@May 27 2010, 03:30 PM~17623858
> *Love the top bro! Your kicking ass on the patterns! Always like them year trucks! And keep up the great work! Your 66 is lookng great too! :cheesy:
> *



THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

YOU GOT SOME SICK WORK BRO!!


----------



## gseeds

truck looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 27 2010, 12:30 AM~17617839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN I'M NOT DONE
> *



:0 

builds lookin' good!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 26 2010, 11:30 PM~17617839
> *JUST FOILED, NO CLEAR YET..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN I'M NOT DONE
> *


----------



## jimbo

Bust out the pics with clear dogg!!! hno: hno: :yes: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 27 2010, 04:45 PM~17625478
> *THANKS HOMIE!
> *



can u walk right now ? :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 28 2010, 12:17 PM~17633566
> *can u walk right now ?  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: Long night fellas? :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :run: :rimshot: :rimshot: :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 




Sorry, i HAD to... :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

the truck and 66 are bad a$$


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 28 2010, 12:30 PM~17633679
> *:wow:  :wow: Long night fellas? :naughty:    :run:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> Sorry, i HAD to... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :nosad: :twak: 

i forgot to put NO ****! lol good one faaawker


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 28 2010, 12:35 PM~17633736
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  :nosad:  :twak:
> 
> i forgot to put NO ****!  lol  good one faaawker
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

GOT A COUPLE COATS OF CLEAR, NEED TO COLOR SAND & RECLEAR, DIDNT WANT TO CAKE ON THE CLEAR ON AT ONCE!


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0 :0 :0 Fuckin sick doggy


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 29 2010, 12:39 AM~17635203
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Fuckin sick doggy
> *



X2 Sick color .


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2010, 03:08 PM~17634938
> *GOT A COUPLE COATS OF CLEAR, NEED TO COLOR SAND & RECLEAR, DIDNT WANT TO CAKE ON THE CLEAR ON AT ONCE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE

*THANKS HOMIES..............I'M OFF ON A 13HR TRIP TO MY HOMETOWN IN TEXS! YOU FELLO BUILDERS HAVE A SAFE MEMORIAL DAY!..........  *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2010, 04:08 PM~17634938
> *GOT A COUPLE COATS OF CLEAR, NEED TO COLOR SAND & RECLEAR, DIDNT WANT TO CAKE ON THE CLEAR ON AT ONCE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



doin the damn thang :naughty:


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES, HERES A CLEARED & OUTSIDE PICS!


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: SICK DOGG!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## tatman

LOOKIN SICK HOMIE! :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 5 2010, 01:33 PM~17703783
> *LOOKIN SICK HOMIE! :0
> *


X2!!  BADASS WERK MARINATE


----------



## modelsbyroni

RIDES LOOK GOOD.


----------



## bugs-one

Sick ass rides, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 5 2010, 12:31 PM~17702715
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES, HERES A CLEARED & OUTSIDE PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You _wrong_ for hurtin' 'em with this one!! I love it bro!!!


----------



## jimbo

Dam foolio!!! The Duece and the Six is lookin' KILLER brotha!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

ON A MISSION HUUUUUUUH :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ElRafa

You know he is let's see if he finishes it :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 6 2010, 01:31 PM~17709147
> *You know he is let's see if he finishes it  :biggrin:
> *


fucken hater puto


----------



## 8-Ball

Hey marinate u still got that green and tan caddy for sale


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 6 2010, 12:34 PM~17709162
> *fucken hater puto
> *


 :tears: :nono:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 6 2010, 03:19 PM~17709725
> *:tears:  :nono:
> *



































































*ALMOST DONE, NEED MIRRORS, PUT HOOD ON & WE ARE GOOD  *


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: that shits lookin sick M


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2010, 11:59 PM~17722822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE, NEED MIRRORS, PUT HOOD ON & WE ARE GOOD
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2010, 08:59 PM~17722822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE, NEED MIRRORS, PUT HOOD ON & WE ARE GOOD
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: glad to c someone reppin az to the fullest  came out tight wey


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES................JUST WHEN YOU THOUGHT AZ WAS SLEEPING :nono:  BETTER THINK AGAIN  

NEXT UP DUECE


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2010, 08:59 PM~17722822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE, NEED MIRRORS, PUT HOOD ON & WE ARE GOOD
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: HELLA SWEET DOGG... :wow: :wow:


----------



## ElRafa

There you go carnal looks killer !!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

>


[/quote]
:0


----------



## danny chawps

:0
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms

that caddy is badass...the impala looks good to


----------



## MARINATE

HERES THE LASTEST OUT OF THE SHOP ...........................


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :wow: Damn sick guey! You got the bug back!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 5 2010, 05:31 PM~17702715
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES, HERES A CLEARED & OUTSIDE PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucker is nice. great job man


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD MARINATE!! DAMN I NEED ONE OF THOSE UPTOPS FOR THE 57!! :biggrin: ALSO THAT CADDY COLOR IS SICK! LOOKS LIKE THE ONE FROM SOUTHSIDE CAR CLUB.


----------



## MC562

HERES THE LASTEST OUT OF THE SHOP ........................... 






















































[/quote]
VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## azmobn06

Very nice Marinate


----------



## Tonioseven

> HERES THE LASTEST OUT OF THE SHOP ...........................


VERY NICE HOMIE
[/quote]


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FELLAS, GONNA PAINT SOME MORE TOMARROW AT THE CHAWP SHOP!  :biggrin: 

FRED THAT THE LOOK I'M GOING FOR KOLOR ALMOST IS THE SAME, JUST WAITING FOR MY UNDIES TO GET BACK FROM CHROME! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman




----------



## rollindeep408

> HERES THE LASTEST OUT OF THE SHOP ...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 12 2010, 01:00 PM~17768653
> *THANKS FELLAS, GONNA PAINT SOME MORE TOMARROW AT THE CHAWP SHOP!   :biggrin:
> 
> FRED THAT THE LOOK I'M GOING FOR KOLOR ALMOST IS THE SAME, JUST WAITING FOR MY UNDIES TO GET BACK FROM CHROME! :biggrin:
> *


NICE!! THATS THE FIRST THING THAT CAME TO MY MIND WHEN I SAW IT! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE! I'LL TAKE THAT "LEFTOVER"PAINT  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> HERES THE LASTEST OUT OF THE SHOP ...........................


VERY NICE HOMIE
[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 12 2010, 10:27 AM~17767343
> *HERES THE LASTEST OUT OF THE SHOP ...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MARINATE

*ME AND CHAWPER GOT DOWN YESTERDAY AT HIS SHOP!*


----------



## rollindeep408

> *ME AND CHAWPER GOT DOWN YESTERDAY AT HIS SHOP!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> :0 :0 somebody got patterend out d'ssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jimbo

> *ME AND CHAWPER GOT DOWN YESTERDAY AT HIS SHOP!*
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK bro. :biggrin:  The Mali's clean as fuck dogg!!! :cheesy:  :0  :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! JUST THE BEGINNING OF THE MARINATE AND CHAWPER COLABO


----------



## HighLife

what paint did u use foe the wheels?


----------



## HighLife

what paint did u use foe the wheels?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jun 15 2010, 07:59 AM~17791815-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIES! JUST THE BEGINNING OF THE MARINATE AND CHAWPER COLABO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and u know this ,Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HighLife_@Jun 15 2010, 08:16 AM~17791926
> *what paint did u use foe the wheels?
> *


base, flake and kandy :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 15 2010, 10:06 AM~17792299
> *and u know this ,Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
> base, flake and kandy  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2010, 10:29 AM~17792440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cleanest bu out right now and reppin the big M :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 15 2010, 10:45 AM~17792541
> *Cleanest bu out right now and reppin the big M :biggrin:
> *


THANKS LOCO! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2010, 12:29 PM~17792440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2010, 08:29 AM~17792440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real Good Homey!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: The wheels are beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2010, 06:29 PM~17792440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS FAWKIN GREAT .


----------



## LowandBeyond

Too sick bro!


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2010, 09:29 AM~17792440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps

TTT


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 12 2010, 10:27 AM~17767343
> *HERES THE LASTEST OUT OF THE SHOP ...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sell me the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

*MARINATE EDITION'S GUARD DOG!*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 25 2010, 11:24 PM~17890484
> *MARINATE EDITION'S GUARD DOG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice and stalky looks kinda like mine :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 26 2010, 07:24 AM~17890484
> *MARINATE EDITION'S GUARD DOG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jun 25 2010, 10:38 PM~17890168
> *sell me the caddy  :biggrin:
> *


THE ROSE PINK ONE AINT DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 26 2010, 10:23 AM~17892625
> *THE ROSE PINK ONE AINT DONE! :biggrin:
> *


GET YOUR ASS TO WORK THEN! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2010, 09:29 AM~17792440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EVER HEARD OF TIRE SHINE :biggrin: JP LIKE THE PAINT ON THE DISH


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 25 2010, 10:24 PM~17890484
> *MARINATE EDITION'S GUARD DOG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :sprint: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 25 2010, 11:24 PM~17890484
> *MARINATE EDITION'S GUARD DOG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he kind of looks like you. :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 26 2010, 06:18 PM~17894072
> *he kind of looks like you. :wow:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 26 2010, 04:18 PM~17894072
> *he kind of looks like you. :wow:
> *


 :wow: SHE LOCO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 26 2010, 08:15 PM~17895240
> *:wow: SHE LOCO
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

*ALMOST................  *


----------



## undercoverimpala

looks really good primo!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2010, 09:03 PM~17901771
> *ALMOST................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this shit is hott :wow:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 26 2010, 10:23 AM~17892625
> *THE ROSE PINK ONE AINT DONE! :biggrin:
> *


i have first dibs then :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2010, 10:03 PM~17901771
> *ALMOST................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 29 2010, 06:34 PM~17920677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :yessad: SAVAGE MARINATE!!! :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

*ALWAYS WANTED A 57 RAG :biggrin: CANT HAVE THE REAL THING MIGHT AS WELL BUILD A MODEL.*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 4 2010, 01:37 AM~17956763
> *ALWAYS WANTED A 57 RAG :biggrin: CANT HAVE THE REAL THING MIGHT AS WELL BUILD A MODEL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Sick as fuck I'm about to paint the real thing in the morning I'll post before and afters


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin sick pair of rides homie.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jul 4 2010, 01:51 AM~17956786-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sick as fuck I'm about to paint the real thing in the morning I'll post before and afters
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jul 4 2010, 01:56 AM~17956794
> *fukkin sick pair of rides homie.....
> *



THANKS HOMIES! 

ROLLIN THE "STICKY 57" IS ON ITS WAY TO LA TO A VERY GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 4 2010, 12:37 AM~17956763
> *ALWAYS WANTED A 57 RAG :biggrin: CANT HAVE THE REAL THING MIGHT AS WELL BUILD A MODEL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Reminds me of "California Love" '57 Rag built years ago :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> Sick color


----------



## PIGEON

NICE COLOR IM GONA LOVE THIS I ALREADY KNOW


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> Sick color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam cousin, my phone pics don't do them rides justice... Them 57's look PIMP foo!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 4 2010, 01:37 AM~17956763
> *ALWAYS WANTED A 57 RAG :biggrin: CANT HAVE THE REAL THING MIGHT AS WELL BUILD A MODEL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammmmmmm how much?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Jul 4 2010, 07:54 PM~17960743-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dam cousin, my phone pics don't do them rides justice...  Them 57's look PIMP foo!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS LOC! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Jul 4 2010, 08:05 PM~17960775
> *Dammmmmmm how much?
> *


SORRY DAVID, BIG MANDO ALREADY TOOK THAT, WHEN I EVER SELL IT


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: those 57s are HARD :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 4 2010, 01:37 AM~17956763
> *ALWAYS WANTED A 57 RAG :biggrin: CANT HAVE THE REAL THING MIGHT AS WELL BUILD A MODEL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what paint did you use for the uptop?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Both 57s and duece are sick as fuck dawg!


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that yours?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 6 2010, 05:05 PM~17975501
> *that yours?
> *



:nosad: its my parents i just painted it


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sickass work in here dawg. :0 :0


----------



## danny chawps

they aint ready for this :biggrin: 










just some tough up work and its all u dawg


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 11:01 AM~18034760
> *they aint ready for this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some tough up work and its all u  dawg
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: WHAT YOU WAITING FOR FIX IT, I'M OFF TODAY I'LL COME GET IT


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:09 AM~18034804
> *:wow:  :biggrin: WHAT YOU WAITING FOR FIX IT, I'M OFF TODAY I'LL COME GET IT
> *



foo i gotta be at the shop


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 11:10 AM~18034815
> *foo i gotta be at the shop
> *


TO FIX IT 20 MINUTES, I'LL CLEAR IT


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 26 2010, 12:33 PM~17893272
> *GET YOUR ASS TO WORK THEN! :biggrin:
> *


tatman, is MARINATE The homie you said you trade cars back and forth with? 

because both of you guys get down on these cars... Ha I have some royal blue in .004 I'll have to break you foo's off.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 18 2010, 12:11 AM~18072352
> *tatman, is MARINATE The homie you said you trade cars back and forth with?
> 
> because both of you guys get down on these cars... Ha I have some royal blue in .004 I'll have to break you foo's off.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ME AND JESSE ARE BOYS LOCO  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2010, 10:47 PM~18072217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Sick doog...  And that Duece..... GANGSTA!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2010, 11:12 PM~18072362
> *:biggrin: ME AND JESSE ARE BOYS LOCO   :biggrin:
> *


Well that make you even more in like flin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Jul 18 2010, 12:14 AM~18072374-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sick doog...  And that Duece..... GANGSTA!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS LOCO! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jul 18 2010, 12:21 AM~18072422
> *Well that make you even more in like flin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: SWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 10:01 AM~18034760
> *they aint ready for this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some tough up work and its all u  dawg
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: sick sick sick chawper!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 09:01 AM~18034760
> *they aint ready for this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some tough up work and its all u  dawg
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 4 2010, 12:37 AM~17956763
> *ALWAYS WANTED A 57 RAG :biggrin: CANT HAVE THE REAL THING MIGHT AS WELL BUILD A MODEL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey big M. Extremely beautiful 57's...I really love the shade thats on the body.
I'd like to use that if it's cool...did you make the up top from a 55? great job..
the shade of the top reminds me of the color of your 1/1.
62 has the sickness as well!


----------



## MARINATE

LATEST OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS! PAINT BY OG TATMAN  STILL NEED KNOCKOFFS, DETAIL INTERIOR!


----------



## Esoteric

clean


----------



## darkside customs

That is fuckin clean as fuck bro....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Sep 20 2010, 07:22 PM~18615216-->
> 
> 
> 
> clean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Sep 20 2010, 07:30 PM~18615326
> *That is fuckin clean as fuck bro....
> *


THANKS HOMIES


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 20 2010, 06:21 PM~18615196
> *LATEST OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS! PAINT BY OG TATMAN  STILL NEED KNOCKOFFS, DETAIL INTERIOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 21 2010, 09:22 AM~18620639
> *
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 20 2010, 06:21 PM~18615196
> *LATEST OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS! PAINT BY OG TATMAN  STILL NEED KNOCKOFFS, DETAIL INTERIOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


que color? es firme!


----------



## bugs-one

Sick work on that monte.


----------



## undercoverimpala

looks killer primo!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Sep 21 2010, 08:38 PM~18626845-->
> 
> 
> 
> que color? es firme!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASK TATMAN HE PAINTED IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 11:11 PM~18628671
> *Sick work on that monte.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2010, 11:31 PM~18628882
> *looks killer primo!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIES


----------



## SlammdSonoma

very very nice homie! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

BAD ASS!!!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 07:38 PM~18626845
> *que color? es firme!
> *


GREEN BASE SILVER FLAKE BLACK FADES KANDY ROOT BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 20 2010, 06:21 PM~18615196
> *LATEST OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS! PAINT BY OG TATMAN  STILL NEED KNOCKOFFS, DETAIL INTERIOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



muthafucka is tight :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa




----------



## drnitrus

Lookin good man!


----------



## 4DA702

did u finally sell the deuce? si no bring it with you.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 21 2010, 03:21 AM~18615196
> *LATEST OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS! PAINT BY OG TATMAN  STILL NEED KNOCKOFFS, DETAIL INTERIOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Missed this :wow: :wow: Color /build both badass ....


----------



## 4DA702

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 6 2010, 06:26 PM~18753654
> *Missed this  :wow:  :wow:  Color /build both badass ....
> *


x 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SICK !


----------



## danny chawps

faaaaaawken vegas :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2010, 07:12 PM~19137243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats nice....


----------



## ElRafa

Sick color more pics :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2010, 08:12 PM~19137243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like i told u b4 this is a bad bitch!! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2010, 10:12 PM~19137243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks real good M.


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2010, 08:12 PM~19137243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dibs when its fo sale :naughty:


----------



## 06150xlt

NICE! is the color rootbeer?


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2010, 08:12 PM~19137243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:  sick color bet that bitch pops in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2010, 06:12 AM~19137243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

*THANKS HOMIES I'LL HAVE MORE PICS AFTER I FOIL!  *


----------



## Smallz

61 looks great Marinate. I got one just like it all opened up but couldn't think of a color so I left it alone. U hit the nail on the head though...  Cant wait to c it done.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2010, 10:24 PM~19146754
> *THANKS HOMIES I'LL HAVE MORE PICS AFTER I FOIL!
> *



copper foil? 

with copper bumpers ?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 23 2010, 11:03 PM~19148656
> *copper foil?
> 
> with copper bumpers ?
> *


 Hope he can make the copper foil work shit is super thick and he is gonna have to apply extra glue cause it dosent stick good either I tried it once with my 60 

Shits fuckin gangsta Eddie but you already know homie


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 23 2010, 08:46 PM~19147724
> *61 looks great Marinate. I got one just like it all opened up but couldn't think of a color so I left it alone. U hit the nail on the head though...  Cant wait to c it done.
> *


find a color! that makes two 61's to look out for.


----------



## MARINATE

ALL COPPER WOULD BE SICK AS FUCK BUT LIKE EVAN SAID BARE METAL FOIL SUCKS ASS.

THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS...........


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2010, 09:19 PM~19156267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice caddy sweet color too what is that?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 08:23 PM~19156302
> *nice caddy sweet color too what is that?
> *


ITS A FORD ROSE PINK, I WOULD GIVE YOU THE COLOR CODE, BUT THE CAN WAS OUTSIDE FADED AWAY


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2010, 06:19 PM~19156267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is lookin sweet bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2010, 07:19 PM~19156267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2010, 08:15 PM~19156226
> *ALL COPPER WOULD BE SICK AS FUCK BUT LIKE EVAN SAID BARE METAL FOIL SUCKS ASS.
> 
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS...........
> *



maannn if they would revamp that copper foil a lil bit thinner it would be on like donkey kong :0 :biggrin:

eddie the lac is killin it carnal


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2010, 06:19 PM~19156267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 94061 :biggrin: lacs coming out sick bro!!! Let me know when u wanna sell it :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

keep doin the damn thing primo


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2010, 04:19 AM~19156267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2010, 10:15 PM~19156226
> *ALL COPPER WOULD BE SICK AS FUCK BUT LIKE EVAN SAID BARE METAL FOIL SUCKS ASS.
> 
> THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS...........
> *





yea copper BMF does suck ass, but what about ALCLAD? :0  


caddy looks good E


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2010, 08:50 AM~19160719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  sick lac  world of difference with that clear


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2010, 10:50 AM~19160719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet caddy color came out great..is that jimbo's coni kit?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i likes that color..and it looks damn good on a caddy too. Nice job man!


----------



## 1sikMC

man ***** you make some nice models. you should make one of my 62 for me and i'll paint it.


----------



## Models IV Life

:0 :0 :biggrin: how much???..lol looks great homie!


----------



## ElRafa

Nice chrome :biggrin: looks good loco :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC+Nov 25 2010, 11:26 AM~19161513-->
> 
> 
> 
> man ***** you make some nice models. you should make one of my 62 for me and i'll paint it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PAINT IT UP LOCO, I GOT YOU
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Models IV [email protected] 25 2010, 01:33 PM~19162564
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  how much???..lol looks great homie!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: NOT JUST YET :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElRafa_@Nov 25 2010, 04:23 PM~19163697
> *Nice chrome  :biggrin: looks good loco :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR....HOME OF THE RAFA'S CHROME PLATING...................


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow: :wow: :0 bad as fuck!! love that kolor foo


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 25 2010, 09:51 AM~19160723
> *yea copper BMF does suck ass, but what about ALCLAD? :0
> caddy looks good E
> *


 I tried that too jeff it just looks like gold paint


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 26 2010, 12:47 AM~19166440
> *I tried that too jeff it just looks like gold paint
> *





 damn! im running outa options here lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2010, 09:50 AM~19160719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



eddie :uh: 






























:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: nice bitch is wett! but you already know the deal :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 25 2010, 11:58 PM~19167004
> *  damn! im running outa options here lol
> *



thinking of trying to lay out foil then back tape it and candy over the foil im just lazy hahahaha :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 26 2010, 12:05 AM~19167062
> *eddie :uh:
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: nice bitch is wett! but you already know the deal :biggrin:
> *


THAT CLEAR IS THE SHITS! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2010, 11:50 AM~19160719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn this caddy is smooth as hell Marinate!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS D LO! :biggrin: IM REAL HAPPY WITH IT...IT MIGHT JUST END UP STAYING IN MY COLLECTION! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2010, 12:07 AM~19167077
> *THAT CLEAR IS THE SHITS! :biggrin:
> *


makes me want to drive all the way to az have a beer with ya and snatch that lac and hit the freeway :roflmao: serious nice work carnal that fucker is on point just needs a felix caddy plate in the front now


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what clear you using bro?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Nov 26 2010, 12:15 AM~19167128-->
> 
> 
> 
> makes me want to drive all the way to az have a beer with ya and snatch that lac and hit the freeway  :roflmao: serious nice work carnal that fucker is on point just needs a felix caddy plate in the front now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: GOT ANY? MI CASA SU CASA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2010, 12:16 AM~19167133
> *what clear you using bro?
> *


UPOL


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2010, 12:16 AM~19167133
> *what clear you using bro?
> *



spray can called upol orange spray can i posted it in offtopic awhile ago


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2010, 12:17 AM~19167139
> *:wow: GOT ANY? MI CASA SU CASA
> UPOL
> *


dig is making them up  one day loco got to get my money right then ill take the regal out there :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Nov 26 2010, 12:18 AM~19167141-->
> 
> 
> 
> spray can called upol orange spray can i posted it in offtopic awhile ago
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Nov 26 2010, 12:19 AM~19167155
> *dig is making them up    one day loco got to get my money right then ill take the regal out there :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME BRO COME DOWN!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2010, 05:50 PM~19160719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick. :wow:


----------



## J2theCHI

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2010, 08:50 AM~19160719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great work Looks realy gud wit the 5th wheel that color is nice :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2010, 06:54 PM~19165203
> *PAINT IT UP LOCO, I GOT YOU
> 
> :wow: NOT JUST YET :biggrin:
> YES SIR....HOME OF THE RAFA'S CHROME PLATING...................
> *


ok let me get one and i will :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2010, 08:50 AM~19160719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: That bitch look GOOD bro... :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :biggrin:  :wow: :wow: :wow: 

*GOT FLAKE?*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2010, 06:28 PM~19176834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :biggrin:    :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> GOT FLAKE?
> *


 :0 HOLY BLING :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 27 2010, 07:51 PM~19176979
> *:0 HOLY BLING :wow:
> *



x2 holy bling! How did you lay this Marinate? That's bad ass!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2010, 04:28 PM~19176834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :biggrin:    :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> GOT FLAKE?
> *


That bish is sick you use the method you told me bout a while back? That sets it off real nice.


----------



## dig_derange

that flake is SIC. love the colors your using too, some original choices tbere :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms

some serious paint work up in here


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :biggrin:  :wow: :wow: :wow: 

*GOT FLAKE?*



THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2010, 10:30 PM~19178549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :biggrin:    :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> GOT FLAKE?
> THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 27 2010, 09:34 PM~19178568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Now that's flake fo yo [email protected]@ !!!!!! :biggrin: 


I love that color combo !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2010, 06:40 PM~19212795
> *Now that's flake fo yo [email protected]@ !!!!!!  :biggrin:
> I love that color combo !
> *


THANKS HOMIE
I NEED SOME DECALS MADE FOR MY INTERIOR INSERTS


----------



## MARINATE

*"ROLLIN RICH"  *


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2010, 08:53 PM~19297570
> *"ROLLIN RICH"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2010, 10:53 PM~19297570
> *"ROLLIN RICH"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FELLAS, ITS NOWHERE NEAR BEING DONE, STILL GOTS TO KOLOR SAND PINSTRIP, FOIL, CLEAR


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2010, 09:20 PM~19297730
> *THANKS FELLAS, ITS NOWHERE NEAR BEING DONE, STILL GOTS TO KOLOR SAND PINSTRIP, FOIL, CLEAR
> *


Who pinstripes the models? Just wondering if you do it or if you send them to Chavo or someone.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 10 2010, 10:22 PM~19297745
> *Who pinstripes the models? Just wondering if you do it or if you send them to Chavo or someone.
> *


myself!


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2010, 08:30 PM~19178549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :biggrin:    :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> GOT FLAKE?
> THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!
> *


damn thats coo


----------



## Trendsetta 68

always nice work up here!


----------



## darkside customs

Good stuff in here!!


----------



## Esoteric

nice work on the top


----------



## PIGEON

THAT BROWN WAS IS REAL REAL REAL NICE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds lookin good marinate :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

*****, u aint shit


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LETTING THE PAINT CURE AS WE SPEAK! FOIL THIS AFTERNOON!


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2010, 08:30 PM~19178549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :biggrin:    :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> GOT FLAKE?
> THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!
> *


daammm I want flake on my models  badass bro


----------



## MARINATE

*ALITTLE SOMETHING OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS! <span style='color:blue'>"CHAWPS" LAID OUT THE PATTERNS I SPRAYED  NO DECALS ALL AIRBRUSH :biggrin: :biggrin: ALL DONE IN 3 HOURS*</span>


----------



## [email protected]

thats fuckin sick! :wow:


----------



## 4DA702




----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :wow: 

that takes the cake! fuck i wanna do that soooo bad!


----------



## MKD904

That looks perfect...great colors...you gotta finish that one.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 17 2010, 11:52 PM~19357528
> *ALITTLE SOMETHING OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS! <span style='color:blue'>"CHAWPS" LAID OUT THE PATTERNS I SPRAYED  NO DECALS ALL AIRBRUSH :biggrin:  :biggrin: ALL DONE IN 3 HOURS</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FELLAS IT WAS LAST MINUTE THING AND LOOK WE ENDED UP WITH! CHAWPS GOT DOWN ON LAYING THE PATTERNS!HE WANTED TO RATTLE CAN THEM :biggrin: BUT ALL WE HAD WAS JOES AIRBRUSH! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_JAE

u have amazing talent. keep it up bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 17 2010, 11:52 PM~19357528
> *ALITTLE SOMETHING OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS! <span style='color:blue'>"CHAWPS" LAID OUT THE PATTERNS I SPRAYED  NO DECALS ALL AIRBRUSH :biggrin:  :biggrin: ALL DONE IN 3 HOURS</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is sick work ...killer you guys did a sweet ass job..purple is another of my fav....


----------



## DeeLoc

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES! THIS ONE IS A KEEPER! UNLESS $$$ TALKS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

Daaamn. Bad ass!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 17 2010, 08:52 PM~19357528
> *ALITTLE SOMETHING OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS! <span style='color:blue'>"CHAWPS" LAID OUT THE PATTERNS I SPRAYED  NO DECALS ALL AIRBRUSH :biggrin:  :biggrin: ALL DONE IN 3 HOURS</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Sick as fuck brotha... :wow: :wow:  Cant wait to see it cleared up!!! :wow:


----------



## undercoverimpala

when is rollin rich going to be ready?????????? 

get to work sucka you aint down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOT DEAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2010, 06:52 AM~19357528
> *ALITTLE SOMETHING OUT OF MARINATE KUSTOMS! <span style='color:blue'>"CHAWPS" LAID OUT THE PATTERNS I SPRAYED  NO DECALS ALL AIRBRUSH :biggrin:  :biggrin: ALL DONE IN 3 HOURS</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Dec 18 2010, 11:00 AM~19360147-->
> 
> 
> 
> Daaamn. Bad ass!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 11:40 AM~19360378
> *Sick as fuck brotha... :wow:  :wow:   Cant wait to see it cleared up!!! :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU ALREADY KNOW JIMBO! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 01:26 PM~19361020
> *when is rollin rich going to be ready??????????
> 
> get to work sucka you aint down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOT DEAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO FINISH IT! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 02:37 PM~19361458
> *SICK...
> *


  THANKS BRO!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2010, 05:55 PM~19363402
> * YOU ALREADY KNOW JIMBO! :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

*FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE 75 GLASSHOUSE*


----------



## Guest

Looks good M. You're doing good with that airbrush.


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS BROTHER, CANT TAKE ALL THE CREDIT I JUST SPRAYED CHAWPER LAID THEM OUT! JOES AIRBRUSH....YOURS IN GOING IN THE BOOTH NEXT  

NEW PAGE...............

*FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE 75 GLASSHOUSE*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2010, 06:20 PM~19369073
> *THANKS BROTHER, CANT TAKE ALL THE CREDIT I JUST SPRAYED CHAWPER LAID THEM OUT! JOES AIRBRUSH....YOURS IN GOING IN THE BOOTH NEXT
> 
> NEW PAGE...............
> 
> FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE 75 GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Yup, Champs does a good job laying out patterns.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2010, 04:20 PM~19369073
> *THANKS BROTHER, CANT TAKE ALL THE CREDIT I JUST SPRAYED CHAWPER LAID THEM OUT! JOES AIRBRUSH....YOURS IN GOING IN THE BOOTH NEXT
> 
> NEW PAGE...............
> 
> FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE 75 GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:naughty: :boink: bitch is sooooo sick! :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2010, 03:18 PM~19369877
> *:naughty:  :boink:  bitch is sooooo sick! :wow:  :wow:
> *


x-2 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FELLAS



ON A SIDE NOTE I DID A BENEFIT SHOW AND SHINE YESTERDAY!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2010, 08:59 PM~19371423
> *THANKS FELLAS
> ON A SIDE NOTE I DID A BENEFIT SHOW AND SHINE YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that g-house is fuckin sick!!!  and i NEVER get tired of seeing that maibu!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2010, 07:59 PM~19371423
> *THANKS FELLAS
> ON A SIDE NOTE I DID A BENEFIT SHOW AND SHINE YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet malibu homie :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2010, 05:55 PM~19363402
> *YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO FINISH IT! :biggrin:
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Goot deawwwww!!!!!!! you have to finish it loco or i dont want it...... up your price if you want loco i want a 70 thats all finished by you loco just like all the others i have got from all the others....


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

Nice work bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2010, 01:20 PM~19369073
> *THANKS BROTHER, CANT TAKE ALL THE CREDIT I JUST SPRAYED CHAWPER LAID THEM OUT! JOES AIRBRUSH....YOURS IN GOING IN THE BOOTH NEXT
> *


now thats some real shit nikka....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 21 2010, 09:51 PM~19389254-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TATA LUNA
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2010, 09:51 PM~19389257
> *now thats some real shit nikka....
> *


JUST KEEPING IT REAL LOCO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2010, 05:54 PM~19389280
> *THANKS TATA LUNA
> 
> JUST KEEPING IT REAL LOCO
> *


thats how we roll


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2010, 09:55 PM~19389288
> *thats how we roll
> *


----------



## jimbo

:wow:


----------



## badgas

Nice paint.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2010, 04:20 PM~19369073
> *THANKS BROTHER, CANT TAKE ALL THE CREDIT I JUST SPRAYED CHAWPER LAID THEM OUT! JOES AIRBRUSH....YOURS IN GOING IN THE BOOTH NEXT
> 
> NEW PAGE...............
> 
> FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE 75 GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam it looks good :cheesy:


----------



## J2theCHI

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2010, 04:20 PM~19369073
> *THANKS BROTHER, CANT TAKE ALL THE CREDIT I JUST SPRAYED CHAWPER LAID THEM OUT! JOES AIRBRUSH....YOURS IN GOING IN THE BOOTH NEXT
> 
> NEW PAGE...............
> 
> FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE 75 GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :cheesy: beauitful work


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2010, 05:20 PM~19369073
> *THANKS BROTHER, CANT TAKE ALL THE CREDIT I JUST SPRAYED CHAWPER LAID THEM OUT! JOES AIRBRUSH....YOURS IN GOING IN THE BOOTH NEXT
> 
> NEW PAGE...............
> 
> FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE 75 GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :wow: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE

*JUST NEEDS SETUP!*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> *JUST NEEDS SETUP!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice an clean...sweet lookin ride..how about a pic of underneith? i see some blingin under there.. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS BRO, CAMERA DIED, I'LL GET ONE ASAP


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs

Thats bad ass...


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2010, 09:32 PM~19427489
> *JUST NEEDS SETUP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin sick as usual loco


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2010, 10:32 PM~19427489
> *JUST NEEDS SETUP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that color.what color is that?


----------



## MKD904

Just another clean ride out of the Marinate factory.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

How much for the lac shipped to Mi Casa bro!? :biggrin: ILL FINISH THE SET UP :biggrin: jk for real tho it came out hard as hell!!!


----------



## MARINATE

* :biggrin: THANKS FELLAS...IT AINT FOR SALE YET! I ATLEAT WANT TO SHOW IT ONCE! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2010, 04:24 PM~19433094
> * :biggrin: THANKS FELLAS...IT AINT FOR SALE YET! I ATLEAT WANT TO SHOW IT ONCE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEN IT WILL BE ON ITS WAY TO L.A. AFTER YOU SHOW IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

That shit came out bad homie!! Show it with the SouthSide caddy!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2010, 09:32 PM~19427489
> *JUST NEEDS SETUP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that bitch is hard!! :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

x2!! is that a jimbo booty kit?! came out clean!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman+Dec 27 2010, 06:17 PM~19433492-->
> 
> 
> 
> THEN IT WILL BE ON ITS WAY TO L.A. AFTER YOU SHOW IT! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Models IV [email protected] 27 2010, 07:19 PM~19433882
> *That shit came out bad homie!! Show it with the SouthSide caddy!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS FROM MANIACOS NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 08:21 PM~19434386
> *that bitch is hard!! :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Dec 27 2010, 08:53 PM~19434658
> *x2!! is that a jimbo booty kit?! came out clean!
> *


YES SIR!  


*THANKS FELLAS FOR THE PROPS!*


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2010, 04:20 PM~19369073
> *THANKS BROTHER, CANT TAKE ALL THE CREDIT I JUST SPRAYED CHAWPER LAID THEM OUT! JOES AIRBRUSH....YOURS IN GOING IN THE BOOTH NEXT
> 
> NEW PAGE...............
> 
> FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE 75 GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that roof looks sick


----------



## tatman

THANKS CARNAL! :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 28 2010, 03:01 PM~19441443
> *THANKS CARNAL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daammm nice


----------



## MARINATE

*ANOTHER ONE FROM CHAWPS.......HOPE THE CUSTOMER LIKES IT :biggrin: *


----------



## ElRafa

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 06:31 PM~19460576
> *ANOTHER ONE FROM CHAWPS.......HOPE THE CUSTOMER LIKES IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Caddy is lookin clean ! Nice work Danny !


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 06:31 PM~19460576
> *ANOTHER ONE FROM CHAWPS.......HOPE THE CUSTOMER LIKES IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

Looks real good.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Dec 30 2010, 06:07 PM~19460836-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU NEED TO COME DOWN AND LET THIS FOOL PATTERN YOUR RIDES OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 30 2010, 06:35 PM~19461033
> *Caddy  is   lookin  clean !   Nice  work  Danny !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85Biarittz_@Dec 30 2010, 06:45 PM~19461103
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   :biggrin:
> 
> Looks real good.
> *


GLAD YOU LIKE IT BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 08:26 PM~19462537
> *YOU NEED TO COME DOWN AND LET THIS FOOL PATTERN YOUR RIDES OUT :biggrin:
> 
> *


Already got my truck there still need to try n make it out there though :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 30 2010, 09:33 PM~19462630
> *Already got my truck there still need to try n make it out there though :biggrin:
> *


YOUR RIGHT! GOING TO BE SICK :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:0


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2010, 09:32 PM~19427489
> *JUST NEEDS SETUP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn this one is tight, Im going to have to build me a model soon.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 04:31 PM~19460576
> *ANOTHER ONE FROM CHAWPS.......HOPE THE CUSTOMER LIKES IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: i still felt like it needed more


----------



## MARINATE

CLEARED THIS MOFO IN THE COLD.......   




















*THIS MOFO WS HELL TO ME AND CHAWPER, I ENDED UP FIXING IT AS MUST AS I COULD...ITS HARD MATCHING KANDY OUT OF A CAN :biggrin: *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 11:37 AM~19466462
> *CLEARED THIS MOFO IN THE COLD.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MOFO WS HELL TO ME AND CHAWPER, I ENDED UP FIXING IT AS MUST AS I COULD...ITS HARD MATCHING KANDY OUT OF A CAN :biggrin:
> *


Dang thats beautiful bro !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 12:37 PM~19466462
> *CLEARED THIS MOFO IN THE COLD.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MOFO WS HELL TO ME AND CHAWPER, I ENDED UP FIXING IT AS MUST AS I COULD...ITS HARD MATCHING KANDY OUT OF A CAN :biggrin:
> *






bitch is bad! :wow:


----------



## ElRafa

Looks good guey. Still tryin to figure out how the hell that didnt wrinkle in the cold :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 09:37 AM~19466462
> *CLEARED THIS MOFO IN THE COLD.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MOFO WS HELL TO ME AND CHAWPER, I ENDED UP FIXING IT AS MUST AS I COULD...ITS HARD MATCHING KANDY OUT OF A CAN :biggrin:
> *


You saved it!!! came out sick loco!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 11:37 AM~19466462
> *CLEARED THIS MOFO IN THE COLD.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MOFO WS HELL TO ME AND CHAWPER, I ENDED UP FIXING IT AS MUST AS I COULD...ITS HARD MATCHING KANDY OUT OF A CAN :biggrin:
> *



Looks good.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 06:37 PM~19466462
> *CLEARED THIS MOFO IN THE COLD.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MOFO WS HELL TO ME AND CHAWPER, I ENDED UP FIXING IT AS MUST AS I COULD...ITS HARD MATCHING KANDY OUT OF A CAN :biggrin:
> *


Thats wassup.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 10:37 AM~19466462
> *CLEARED THIS MOFO IN THE COLD.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MOFO WS HELL TO ME AND CHAWPER, I ENDED UP FIXING IT AS MUST AS I COULD...ITS HARD MATCHING KANDY OUT OF A CAN :biggrin:
> *


 This is a cold ass piece the colors are perfect when it's dry send it my way I'll finish the rest :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 31 2010, 02:28 PM~19468515
> *This is a cold ass piece the colors are perfect when it's dry send it my way I'll finish the rest  :biggrin:
> *


you aint said nothing loco////txt me trades


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 09:37 AM~19466462
> *CLEARED THIS MOFO IN THE COLD.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MOFO WS HELL TO ME AND CHAWPER, I ENDED UP FIXING IT AS MUST AS I COULD...ITS HARD MATCHING KANDY OUT OF A CAN :biggrin:
> *



it only too me a year but you finally got it back :happysad:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2010, 02:21 PM~19468927
> *it only too me a year but you finally got it back  :happysad:
> *


Sleeping Ass Mufuka!!! Lol you guys got down for real.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2010, 05:20 PM~19369073
> *THANKS BROTHER, CANT TAKE ALL THE CREDIT I JUST SPRAYED CHAWPER LAID THEM OUT! JOES AIRBRUSH....YOURS IN GOING IN THE BOOTH NEXT
> 
> NEW PAGE...............
> 
> FIRST COAT OF CLEAR ON THE 75 GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PAINTED THE WHEELS FOR THE 75.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 06:37 AM~19466462
> *CLEARED THIS MOFO IN THE COLD.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MOFO WS HELL TO ME AND CHAWPER, I ENDED UP FIXING IT AS MUST AS I COULD...ITS HARD MATCHING KANDY OUT OF A CAN :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: nice decals bro :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 01:29 AM~19479694
> *:wow:  :wow: nice decals bro  :0
> *



*SORRY BUDDY NO DECALS HERE....ALL RATTLE CAN*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 11:24 PM~19472173
> *PAINTED THE WHEELS FOR THE 75.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So fuckin sick can't wait to see this one built


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 2 2011, 01:47 AM~19479807
> *So fuckin sick can't wait to see this one built
> *


I NEED AN INTERIOR TUB, SEATS, DASH FOR IT, GOT ANY HANDY? :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2011, 12:48 AM~19479813
> *I NEED AN INTERIOR TUB, SEATS, DASH FOR IT, GOT ANY HANDY? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 guts for what?! the rivi?! what year is this one?! i may have some for you marinate?! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 2 2011, 01:58 AM~19479862
> *:0 guts for what?! the rivi?! what year is this one?! i may have some for you marinate?! :biggrin:
> *


FOR THE GLASSHOUSE BRO, THANKS THOUGH! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2011, 01:48 AM~19479813
> *I NEED AN INTERIOR TUB, SEATS, DASH FOR IT, GOT ANY HANDY? :biggrin:
> *


I don't maybe jay do


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 2 2011, 02:01 AM~19479876
> *I don't maybe jay do
> *


I'LL HIT HIM UP :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 12:29 AM~19479694
> *:wow:  :wow: nice decals bro  :0
> *


na bro all rattle can homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 1 2011, 09:48 PM~19479813
> *I NEED AN INTERIOR TUB, SEATS, DASH FOR IT, GOT ANY HANDY? :biggrin:
> *


i got all that shit.... just send it to me mamon


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 02:22 AM~19479953
> *i got all that shit.... just send it to me mamon
> *


 :uh: NOT THIS ONE!


----------



## tatman

i got that interior you need loco!


----------



## LUXMAN

Damn homie dat glasshouse is da bizness


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 2 2011, 02:30 AM~19479698-->
> 
> 
> 
> *SORRY BUDDY NO DECALS HERE....ALL RATTLE CAN*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-calaveras73_@Jan 2 2011, 03:17 AM~19479934
> *na bro all rattle can homie :biggrin:
> *








:biggrin: :biggrin: ..............


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 6 2011, 07:46 AM~19519416
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  ..............
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP TREND! NEED SOME DECAL FOR INTERIOR INSERTS


----------



## MARINATE

*FINALLY GOT SOME FOIL AND CLEAR ON "61 CENTS"*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 01:38 PM~19521652
> *FINALLY GOT SOME FOIL AND CLEAR ON "61 CENTS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 08:37 AM~19466462
> *CLEARED THIS MOFO IN THE COLD.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MOFO WS HELL TO ME AND CHAWPER, I ENDED UP FIXING IT AS MUST AS I COULD...ITS HARD MATCHING KANDY OUT OF A CAN :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    :h5:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 02:38 PM~19521652
> *FINALLY GOT SOME FOIL AND CLEAR ON "61 CENTS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great looking build M!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 12:38 PM~19521652
> *FINALLY GOT SOME FOIL AND CLEAR ON "61 CENTS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY *****!! :naughty: :naughty: 

u already know


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: builds are lookin great :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 11:38 AM~19521652
> *FINALLY GOT SOME FOIL AND CLEAR ON "61 CENTS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





U DID THE DAMM THANG ON THAT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: LOVIN THAT FLAKE FOOL!!! :wow: :0


----------



## MARINATE

JUST SPRAYED THIS, NO CLEAR YET..GOING TO LEAF PATTERN (CHAWPS) :biggrin: JUST A QUICK ONE WHILE I WAIT FOR CHROME PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 05:52 PM~19608448
> *JUST SPRAYED THIS, NO CLEAR YET..GOING TO LEAF PATTERN (CHAWPS) :biggrin:  JUST A QUICK ONE WHILE I WAIT FOR CHROME PARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got the sunroof on wrong.... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NAH THIS ONE CAN STAY IN THE FRONT! NEXT ONE WILL BE ALL OPENED UP FROM MY BOY JIMBO WITH A ROOF IN THE BACK! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 05:55 PM~19608483
> *NAH THIS ONE CAN STAY IN THE FRONT! NEXT ONE WILL BE ALL OPENED UP FROM MY BOY JIMBO WITH A ROOF IN THE BACK! :biggrin:
> *


  :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 01:38 PM~19521652
> *FINALLY GOT SOME FOIL AND CLEAR ON "61 CENTS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that roof is kill'n, man the whole car is bad ass, likes that roof :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good in here Marinate :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 11:38 AM~19521652
> *FINALLY GOT SOME FOIL AND CLEAR ON "61 CENTS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How u lay the flake on the roof? Salt shaker method ? :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Jan 15 2011, 10:20 PM~19608696-->
> 
> 
> 
> man that roof is kill'n, man the whole car is bad ass, likes that roof :wow:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Jan 15 2011, 10:31 PM~19608786
> *Builds are lookin good in here Marinate :thumbsup:
> How u lay the flake on the roof? Salt shaker method ? :cheesy:
> *


THANKS PANCHO...YES SIR


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 11:52 PM~19608448
> *JUST SPRAYED THIS, NO CLEAR YET..GOING TO LEAF PATTERN (CHAWPS) :biggrin:  JUST A QUICK ONE WHILE I WAIT FOR CHROME PARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: I'll send my addy and shipping instructions in just a sec. :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 08:33 PM~19608804
> *THANKS BRO
> 
> THANKS PANCHO...YES SIR
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 15 2011, 10:40 PM~19608889
> *:wow:  I'll send my addy and shipping instructions in just a sec.  :thumbsup:
> *


$$$$$ TALKS :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2011, 12:50 AM~19609011
> *$$$$$ TALKS :biggrin:
> *



Sure does. :biggrin: I'll be watching for the finished build pics. :ninja:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 15 2011, 10:54 PM~19609047
> *Sure does. :biggrin: I'll be watching for the finished build pics. :ninja:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO!


----------



## sidetoside

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 08:52 PM~19608448
> *JUST SPRAYED THIS, NO CLEAR YET..GOING TO LEAF PATTERN (CHAWPS) :biggrin:  JUST A QUICK ONE WHILE I WAIT FOR CHROME PARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey Mariante , what Colurs and Flakes are you using an that Model and on the Roof from the 61 ??


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2011, 05:52 AM~19608448
> *JUST SPRAYED THIS, NO CLEAR YET..GOING TO LEAF PATTERN (CHAWPS) :biggrin:  JUST A QUICK ONE WHILE I WAIT FOR CHROME PARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn nice one.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2010, 09:32 PM~19427489
> *JUST NEEDS SETUP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the mother chapter. :biggrin: your get more dangerous every timer i turn around..
61 cents is just plain sick as hell.. the name the top the molding.. absolutely perfect.
the rivi and the glasshouse are total show stoppers too... fuck it just dont end..


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS BROTHER! I JUST ADDED A FELIX PLATE TO THE FRONT! PICS LATER CAMERA IS CHARGING!


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 09:33 PM~19608804
> *THANKS BRO
> 
> THANKS PANCHO...YES SIR
> *



Your stuff is sick homie, but that flaked 61 is crazy !!! do you really did it with a salt shaker or is it a joke :wow: if it's true, how the fuckin hell are they staying on it ? some clear that cure really slow ?  the result is fabulous !!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 11 2011, 06:10 AM~19843103
> *Your stuff is sick homie, but that flaked 61 is crazy !!! do you really did it with a salt shaker or is it a joke  :wow: if it's true, how the fuckin hell are they staying on it ? some clear that cure really slow ?   the result is fabulous !!!  :worship:  :worship:
> *


That's funny the chick at the airbrush store explained the same thing to me yesterday...flakes with a salt shaker or blowing it on with the flakes in the palm of your hand. First a coat of clear and of you go.


----------



## dodgers_fan

whats up homie how much for for the purple g-house?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 11 2011, 07:03 AM~19843270
> *That's funny the chick at the airbrush store explained the same thing to me yesterday...flakes with a salt shaker or  blowing it on with the flakes in the palm of your hand.   First a coat of clear and of you go.
> *


THATS HOW I USED TO DO FLAKE ON MODELS... :cheesy: 

MARINATE,I LOOKED FOR A INTERIOR TUB, I HAVE EVERYTHING BUT THE TUB, SORRY BROTHER....


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sick work bro. :0


----------



## TINGOS

GOT YO KIT IN THE MAIL SIR.ARRIVED WED.JUST LRT ME KNOCK OUT SOME PEEPS STUFF BUT YOU'RE IN LINE.

716
SR WOODGRAIN
MARINATE
D.L.O.
TINGOS
AND OF COURSE ME,MY STUFF COMES LAST.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 11 2011, 09:46 AM~20066755
> *GOT YO KIT IN THE MAIL SIR.ARRIVED WED.JUST LRT ME KNOCK OUT SOME PEEPS STUFF BUT YOU'RE IN LINE.
> 
> 716
> SR WOODGRAIN
> MARINATE
> D.L.O.
> TINGOS
> AND OF COURSE ME,MY STUFF COMES LAST.
> 
> *



DO YOUR THANG LOCO...POST PICS WHEN DOING IT TAMBIEN...NO SECRETS


----------



## Mr lowrider305

MARINATE
YOU BUILD A LOT OF SICK SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 12 2011, 01:08 AM~20073153
> *MARINATE
> YOU BUILD A LOT OF SICK SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE..BEEN BUILDING FOR 15YRS PLUS PLAYA AND IM STILL NOT AS GOOD AS SOME OF THE OTHER BUILDERS OUT THERE


----------



## MARINATE

GETTING THIS ONE READY FOR APRIL SHOW :biggrin: JUST GOT NEW HEADLIGHTS AND GRILL FROM MODELHAUS!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 12 2011, 12:15 AM~20073213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING THIS ONE READY FOR APRIL SHOW :biggrin:  JUST GOT NEW HEADLIGHTS AND GRILL FROM MODELHAUS!
> *


:worship: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 12 2011, 01:15 AM~20073213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING THIS ONE READY FOR APRIL SHOW :biggrin:  JUST GOT NEW HEADLIGHTS AND GRILL FROM MODELHAUS!
> *


A WY I THOUGHT THE RIVI WAS DECAL AT FIRST,HELL NO THAT SHIT IS PAINT.YOU GO HARD ON YO PAINT JOBS I MIGHT JUST NEED ONE.ANY PATICULAR COLORS YOU WANT ON YO RIVI?

AND THIS GLASSHOUSE IS CLEAN WEY.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 11 2011, 11:15 PM~20073213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING THIS ONE READY FOR APRIL SHOW :biggrin:  JUST GOT NEW HEADLIGHTS AND GRILL FROM MODELHAUS!
> *


HOOOOOLY SHIT!! make me wanna slap my grandma :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 12 2011, 03:13 AM~20073197
> *THANKS HOMIE..BEEN BUILDING FOR 15YRS PLUS PLAYA AND IM STILL NOT AS GOOD AS SOME OF THE OTHER BUILDERS OUT THERE
> *


 :biggrin: Anytime


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 08:37 AM~19466462
> *CLEARED THIS MOFO IN THE COLD.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MOFO WS HELL TO ME AND CHAWPER, I ENDED UP FIXING IT AS MUST AS I COULD...ITS HARD MATCHING KANDY OUT OF A CAN :biggrin:
> *




DAMN!! bro u killin it with these paint jobs i couldnt even get ghost patterns with one fuckin color :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

*THANKS FELLAS.....BUT I CANT TAKE CREDIT FOR THE PATTERNS ON THOSE 2 CARS...CHAWPS IS THE MOFO LAYING OUT THE PATTERNS ON THESE WHIPS....THE RIVI IS ALL RATTLE CAN! THE 75 IS AIRBRUSH! :biggrin: 

TINGO SOMTHING THAT WILL FLOW WITH PAINT SKEM  :biggrin:  *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 12 2011, 02:15 AM~20073213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice work on the g-house.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2011, 09:56 PM~20077274
> *Real nice work on the g-house.
> *


10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks great !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 12 2011, 08:00 PM~20077296
> *10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks great !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 01:38 PM~19521652
> *FINALLY GOT SOME FOIL AND CLEAR ON "61 CENTS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS "61" IS BADDDDDDDDDDDDD BRO.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










THANKS JEFF  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

:0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 25 2011, 07:05 PM~20180129
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JEFF   :biggrin:
> *





nice pic lol................. do that shit up foo! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

Pulled it out last night to try and finish it before Desert Cactus Classic.


----------



## 408models

wut up big dog, rides lookin sik


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2011, 09:39 AM~20208788
> *Pulled it out last night to try and finish it before Desert Cactus Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeyeah! that's gonna draw some good attention


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2011, 08:39 AM~20208788
> *Pulled it out last night to try and finish it before Desert Cactus Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this one....


----------



## ElRafa

:0 Mira no mas que onda loco :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

Thanks fellas, I'll get some clear pics today! Looking for a LS7 if anyone has one.


----------



## darkside customs

THAT BITCH IS SICK MAYNE!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Looks proper homeboy I'm about ready to send this Mali back to you it looks pretty straight now


----------



## OGDinoe1

Damn MARINATE I didn't know you got down on the model cars too!!! Nice work homie!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2011, 08:39 AM~20208788
> *Pulled it out last night to try and finish it before Desert Cactus Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its hot..


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## Stickz

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2011, 05:39 PM~20208788
> *Pulled it out last night to try and finish it before Desert Cactus Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Smallz

Lookin good Marinate. Can't wait to c it in person.


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS, THESE RECENT PICS ARE FROM THE LAST AND FINAL CLEAR COAT. NOW IT ASSEMBLY TIME!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 30 2011, 09:08 PM~20221875
> *THANKS FELLAS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS, THESE RECENT PICS ARE FROM THE LAST AND FINAL CLEAR COAT. NOW IT ASSEMBLY TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks real good M. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats OLD NEWS ! Get it built already damn slacker !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2011, 07:09 PM~20221890
> *Thats  OLD  NEWS !  Get  it  built  already  damn  slacker !
> *


DONT START WITH ME FUCKER :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! How yea been fooly ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2011, 07:13 PM~20221922
> *LOL!  How  yea  been  fooly ?
> *


 :biggrin: ABOUT TO GRUB DOWN ON SOME SUSHI  :biggrin: I NEED ANOTHER WHIP OPENED UP FUCKER  THE 61 IS OFF THE CHAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 30 2011, 08:14 PM~20221934
> *:biggrin: ABOUT TO GRUB DOWN ON SOME SUSHI   :biggrin: I NEED ANOTHER WHIP OPENED UP FUCKER  THE 61 IS OFF THE CHAIN :biggrin:
> *


Is it brown and pink?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2011, 07:16 PM~20221967
> *Is it  brown  and  pink?
> *


YELLOW WITH FLAMES


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 30 2011, 08:08 PM~20221875
> *THANKS FELLAS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS, THESE RECENT PICS ARE FROM THE LAST AND FINAL CLEAR COAT. NOW IT ASSEMBLY TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is amazingly beautiful bro! :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

THAT 61 is killing shit I need that at my shop keep up that killer work


----------



## LowandBeyond

Always cleanass work! :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE

GOT THIS FROM 716 A FEW DAYS AGO









I HAD TO SHAVE IT, JUST HOW I LIKE THEM


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 3 2011, 09:23 AM~20247555
> *GOT THIS FROM 716 A FEW DAYS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD TO SHAVE IT, JUST HOW I LIKE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good. I like em' shaved too. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 3 2011, 12:40 PM~20248168
> *Looks good. I like em' shaved too. :biggrin:
> *



hahaha xtooooo :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Top-flight work up in here; I dig 'em shaved as well!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 3 2011, 09:23 AM~20247555
> *GOT THIS FROM 716 A FEW DAYS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD TO SHAVE IT, JUST HOW I LIKE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! i have one i shaved the 1/4 top off of, but not the side trim.......after seeing yours, i just might hit the sides too!


----------



## MARINATE

LMAO FELLAS ARE CRAZY! ALL MEN THINK ALIKE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

OYE CARNAL,STARTING ON YO RIVI NEXT TODAY AFTER I FINISH SR WOODGRAINS SEATS.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 08:27 AM~20272418
> *OYE CARNAL,STARTING ON YO RIVI NEXT TODAY AFTER I FINISH SR WOODGRAINS SEATS.
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 30 2011, 06:08 PM~20221875
> *THANKS FELLAS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS, THESE RECENT PICS ARE FROM THE LAST AND FINAL CLEAR COAT. NOW IT ASSEMBLY TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie thats a bad ass 61! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

primo i found it.... but can it get there in time? when is the show? call me


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 6 2011, 11:25 PM~20279651
> *primo i found it.... but can it get there in time? when is the show? call me
> *


PHONES CHARGING IN THE ROOM, APRIL 16TH


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i should have Modelhaus do them..... so we can all get them cheap and chrome....


----------



## MARINATE

*COMPLETE ALMOST! LOL, THE UNDIES ARE OUT GETTING CHROMED SO I STUCK STOCK UNDIES ON IT FOR THIS WEEKEND.*


----------



## darkside customs

Glasshouse looks killer bro!


----------



## LoLife4Life

That's sick bro what colors are those can I see a top pick of it :fool2: Don't mind me I'll be done in a minute!!!


----------



## hocknberry

what did you use for undies again bro?! lookin good! who'd you use for chrome?! wasnt chawps gonna try and do some plastic plating?! any word on that? :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 12 2011, 09:01 PM~20323972
> *COMPLETE ALMOST! LOL, THE UNDIES ARE OUT GETTING CHROMED SO I STUCK STOCK UNDIES ON IT FOR THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This bitch is soo sick I'm doing my rag in a lavender color hope it comes out this nice


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 13 2011, 05:01 AM~20323972
> *COMPLETE ALMOST! LOL, THE UNDIES ARE OUT GETTING CHROMED SO I STUCK STOCK UNDIES ON IT FOR THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badass Color and Roof pattern


----------



## MARINATE

Another tingo special coming to AZ! Thanks carnal,


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 13 2011, 11:59 AM~20327901
> *Another tingo special coming to AZ! Thanks carnal,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seriously. That shit looks comfortable.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

The buick and the glasshouse are dope ass hell..
How is the 61 doing?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 12 2011, 11:01 PM~20323972
> *COMPLETE ALMOST! LOL, THE UNDIES ARE OUT GETTING CHROMED SO I STUCK STOCK UNDIES ON IT FOR THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: badass


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

:biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 13 2011, 09:59 AM~20327901
> *Another tingo special coming to AZ! Thanks carnal,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOOD LUCK TODAY AT THE SHOW.BTW-NICE OF THEM TO GIVE YOU THE PHOTOSHOOT ON THE RIVI :cheesy: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

Hey marinate how much do u charge for a paint job on models maybe something blue with silver, light blue and dark blue patterns on a 64


----------



## MARINATE

SHOWED TODAY @ DESERT CACTUS CLASSIC, CAM HOME WITH SOME HARDWARE AS WELL!
GREEN CADY TOOK 1ST
PINK ROSE CADY TOOK 2ND
IN LOWRIDER CLASS

RED RIVERIA TOOK 1ST
IN CURBSIDE





























































































SOME GOODIES! NOT REALLY! LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Low's are lookin' good! Congrats as well !


----------



## Smallz

Congrats bro! Wish I coulda made it. Next year though.


----------



## MKD904

Congrats on the wins. Builds are always looking good in here.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 16 2011, 09:00 PM~20354938
> *SHOWED TODAY @ DESERT CACTUS CLASSIC, CAM HOME WITH SOME HARDWARE AS WELL!
> GREEN CADY TOOK 1ST
> PINK ROSE CADY TOOK 2ND
> IN LOWRIDER CLASS
> 
> RED RIVERIA TOOK 1ST
> IN CURBSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME GOODIES! NOT REALLY! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats eddie well deserved i got to get me some caddys of my own going :happysad:


----------



## J2theCHI

congrats bro
:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

*THANKS FELLAS, BUT AS I DID AT THE SHOW TODAY THE GREEN CADY WAS PICKED FOR A PHOTOSHOOT. I WILL NOT TAKE CREDIT FOR THE BUILD, TATMAN BUILT THE GREEN CADY. I JUST OWN IT :biggrin: *


----------



## Hydrohype

Thats real cool marinate.. congrats bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 01:55 AM~20356726
> *Thats real cool marinate.. congrats bro.. :biggrin:
> *


JUST KEEPING IT REAL PLAYA


----------



## pancho1969

Congrats on the wins :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

CONGRATS WEY,YO LACS ARE CLEAN.


----------



## MARINATE

GRACIAS HOMIES!

TINGO FOOLS WERE TRIPPIN ON THE RIVI'S INTERIOR


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 16 2011, 08:00 PM~20354938
> *SHOWED TODAY @ DESERT CACTUS CLASSIC, CAM HOME WITH SOME HARDWARE AS WELL!
> GREEN CADY TOOK 1ST
> PINK ROSE CADY TOOK 2ND
> IN LOWRIDER CLASS
> 
> RED RIVERIA TOOK 1ST
> IN CURBSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME GOODIES! NOT REALLY! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats homie! 

but that photographer looks really unprofessional.. wow


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 17 2011, 02:17 PM~20358828
> *congrats homie!
> 
> but that photographer looks really unprofessional.. wow
> *


DARRYL IS REAL KNOW FOR MODEL CAR MAGAZINE, THIS WILL BE HIS LAST YEAR TAKING PICS, HE'S RETIRING


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats Eddie! Well deserved!


----------



## MARINATE

GONNA GET CHAWPED UP SOON!


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2011, 08:14 PM~20360607
> *GONNA GET CHAWPED UP SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is looking AWESOME!! how bout a PM with a pic of that base you use to hold them to paint them...


----------



## tatman




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2011, 07:14 PM~20360607
> *GONNA GET CHAWPED UP SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 you might want to add some flake to it first! lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2011, 09:14 PM~20360607
> *GONNA GET CHAWPED UP SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice color !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2011, 07:14 PM~20360607
> *GONNA GET CHAWPED UP SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this bitch is on fire perro! :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

SOME RANDOM PICS FROM ANOTHER PHOTOGRAPHER


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 16 2011, 05:00 PM~20354938
> *SHOWED TODAY @ DESERT CACTUS CLASSIC, CAM HOME WITH SOME HARDWARE AS WELL!
> GREEN CADY TOOK 1ST
> PINK ROSE CADY TOOK 2ND
> IN LOWRIDER CLASS
> 
> RED RIVERIA TOOK 1ST
> IN CURBSIDE
> 
> SOME GOODIES! NOT REALLY! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats primo!!! wassup with the 4x4? :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

That House is fuckin clean homie!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 21 2011, 10:48 AM~20387214
> *That House is fuckin clean homie!!
> *


X2


----------



## TINGOS

WHAT IT DO WEY,WHAT YOU DOING NEXT LOCO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 24 2011, 08:32 AM~20407416
> *WHAT IT DO WEY,WHAT YOU DOING NEXT LOCO.
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP LOCO! NOTHING AT THE MOMENT TRYING TO FINISH MY 1:1 SCALE FOR THE SHOW COIMING UP! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2011, 08:50 AM~20407484
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP LOCO! NOTHING AT THE MOMENT TRYING TO FINISH MY 1:1 SCALE FOR THE SHOW COIMING UP! :biggrin:
> *


  
X2 carnal


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 24 2011, 01:10 PM~20408931
> *
> X2 carnal
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 16 2011, 08:00 PM~20354938
> *SHOWED TODAY @ DESERT CACTUS CLASSIC, CAM HOME WITH SOME HARDWARE AS WELL!
> GREEN CADY TOOK 1ST
> PINK ROSE CADY TOOK 2ND
> IN LOWRIDER CLASS
> 
> RED RIVERIA TOOK 1ST
> IN CURBSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME GOODIES! NOT REALLY! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hey Marinate, I could not help but notice, that uptop for a 64 chevy. bro do you think that top might work on a trey or a duce? can you get more? or could I get you to send that top to a caster of your choice, so we could get a couple more made? at my expense! just let me know.. have fun at the next show!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

SHOWED TODAY @ DESERT CACTUS CLASSIC, CAM HOME WITH SOME HARDWARE AS WELL!
GREEN CADY TOOK 1ST
PINK ROSE CADY TOOK 2ND
IN LOWRIDER CLASS

RED RIVERIA TOOK 1ST
IN CURBSIDE










love that green caddy... congrats on the wins bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

congrats on the wins homie builds look chingon!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2011, 10:26 AM~20414719
> *Hey Marinate, I could not help but notice, that uptop for a 64 chevy.  bro do you think that top might work on a trey or a duce?  can you get more? or could I get you to send that top to a caster of your choice, so we could get a couple more made? at my expense!  just let me know.. have fun at the next show!
> *


GOT BOTH 64 AND 62 UPTOPS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MODELHAUS HAS THEM OG  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2011, 07:07 PM~20418584
> *GOT BOTH 64 AND 62 UPTOPS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: MODELHAUS HAS THEM OG   :biggrin:
> *


 cool.. thanks Big M..


----------



## MARINATE

BEEN WORKING FOR A SUPER SHOW ON SUNDAY


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## DETONATER

:h5:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2011, 10:47 PM~20444822
> *BEEN WORKING FOR A SUPER SHOW ON SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Painted belly more patterns =......... Hurt feelings big M :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2011, 09:47 PM~20444822
> *BEEN WORKING FOR A SUPER SHOW ON SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the bu has came a loooong way! looks bad as fuk g. u rep the "M" to the fullest Eddie!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Apr 29 2011, 12:25 AM~20445484-->
> 
> 
> 
> Painted belly  more patterns =......... Hurt feelings big M  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Apr 29 2011, 05:33 AM~20446108
> *the bu has came a loooong way! looks bad as fuk g. u rep the "M" to the fullest Eddie!
> *


Thanks fellas, I'll take some pics from the show tomorrow


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2011, 07:53 PM~20479290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :naughty: bitch is hard!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2011, 09:53 PM~20479290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


patterns came out dope, cant wait to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2011, 08:53 PM~20479290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## gseeds

> looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: uffin:
Click to expand...


----------



## drnitrus

Bad ass!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2011, 07:53 PM~20479290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what up kuz , and it dont stop ! im ready to set up the new work bench at the shop now that its slowing down :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

Looks bad ass Marinate!!! Hey homie what color is that on the caprice next to you? Looks real similar to the color I'm going with. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 5 2011, 01:19 AM~20488310-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up kuz ,  and it dont stop !  im ready to set up the new work bench at the shop now that its slowing down :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@May 5 2011, 05:04 AM~20488553
> *Looks bad ass Marinate!!! Hey homie what color is that on the caprice next to you? Looks real similar to the color I'm going with. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS LOCO! I'LL ASK HIM AT OUR NEXT MEETING. I KNOW IT COME FROM A JAGUAR :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 5 2011, 03:24 PM~20492536
> *  :biggrin:
> THANKS LOCO! I'LL ASK HIM AT OUR NEXT MEETING. I KNOW IT COME FROM A JAGUAR :biggrin:
> *


OH OK COOL! MINE'S FROM A TOYOTA :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2011, 10:53 PM~20479290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





that shits sick! :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

Got this from the big homie TATMAN..gracias carnal...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 17 2011, 09:49 PM~20575277
> *Got this from the big homie TATMAN..gracias carnal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 17 2011, 09:49 PM~20575277
> *Got this from the big homie TATMAN..gracias carnal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hell yea... :wow:


----------



## 408models

damn, thats a nice hook up, wut up bro


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 17 2011, 09:49 PM~20575277
> *Got this from the big homie TATMAN..gracias carnal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY TIME CARNAL!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow:


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 17 2011, 09:49 PM~20575277
> *Got this from the big homie TATMAN..gracias carnal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :rant: <- jealous!! cant wait to see this! i want one of these 68s soo bad!


----------



## MARINATE

MARKY MARK, JUST GOT MY INTERNET ON AT THE NEW CRIB, I AINT FORGOT ABOUT YOU LOCO  SORRY I AINT SENT IT YET


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2011, 02:26 PM~20647695
> *MARKY MARK, JUST GOT MY INTERNET ON AT THE NEW CRIB, I AINT FORGOT ABOUT YOU LOCO  SORRY I AINT SENT IT YET
> *


 Its all dogg.. I know you got my back..


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2011, 05:14 PM~20579709
> *:wow:
> :wow:    :rant: <- jealous!! cant wait to see this! i want one of these 68s soo bad!
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

Seen your car at the show. Bad ass homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 17 2011, 11:49 PM~20575277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just fainted !!!!!!!!!!!! REAL nice come up bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

MARINATE said:


> Got this from the big homie TATMAN..gracias carnal...


DANG,CAN'T GO WRONG THIS WEY,I KNOW YOU GONNA GET DOWN WITH THIS ONE.


----------



## MARINATE

Hydrohype said:


> Its all dogg.. I know you got my back..


 AINT FORGOT ABOUT YOU LOC


----------



## jimbo

I aint forgot either brutha :wow: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MKD904

MARINATE said:


>


Do you still have any of those?


----------



## MKD904

MARINATE said:


>


Do you still have any of those?


----------



## TINGOS

MARINATE said:


>


DAMN I LIKE THIS-YOU REALLY MAKE SOME LOWRIDER MODEL CARS WEY.GOOD JOB HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE

Thanks homies! I wish I still had them, the LS and rag duece reside in TEXAS now and the hardtop duece reside in LA.


----------



## customcoupe68

love that 68!!!!


----------



## mike661

MARINATE said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

MARINATE said:


>


Nice line up


----------



## MARINATE

TTMFT


----------



## MKD904

Updates?


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: hey man just wanted 2 THANK U for showin some love on the stilldown images facebook page :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

SORRY MKD NO UPDATES

STILL DOWN NO PROBLEM BRO!


----------



## MARINATE

*:rimshot:*


----------



## MARINATE

MARINATE said:


> Another tingo special coming to AZ! Thanks carnal,



*FOR SALE....*


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

MARINATE said:


> SHOWED TODAY @ DESERT CACTUS CLASSIC, CAM HOME WITH SOME HARDWARE AS WELL!GREEN CADY TOOK 1STPINK ROSE CADY TOOK 2NDIN LOWRIDER CLASSRED RIVERIA TOOK 1STIN CURBSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME GOODIES! NOT REALLY! LOL


Congrats bro!! How much for the two left lacs ???


----------



## MARINATE

Pulled out a 65 rag last night from the stash....all I got to say is don't call it a comeback...its the return baby....


----------



## MKD904

I'm excited for this.....MCBA needs to come back out and have some fun again.


----------



## MARINATE

I was on vacation for a while, but I'll be coming back here real soon bro! Got an ls all opened up and 55 rag all opened up coming out! I'll post them once they out the body shop! Lol


----------



## cruzinlow

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

MARINATE said:


> I was on vacation for a while, but I'll be coming back here real soon bro! Got an ls all opened up and 55 rag all opened up coming out! I'll post them once they out the body shop! Lol


LS PICS ? uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

MARINATE said:


> I was on vacation for a while, but I'll be coming back here real soon bro! Got an ls all opened up and 55 rag all opened up coming out! I'll post them once they out the body shop! Lol


AWEREADY MY NIG,BUST IT WHEN YOU CAN


----------



## PINK86REGAL

MARINATE said:


> I was on vacation for a while, but I'll be coming back here real soon bro! Got an ls all opened up and 55 rag all opened up coming out! I'll post them once they out the body shop! Lol


and your 66 rag... that finally coming out of paint prison. just foiled it. (first model in months!) gonne reclear her friday and send her to Az...


----------



## MARINATE

UUGGHHHHH...GGEEEAAAHHAAA DONT CALL IT A COMEBACK!


----------



## TINGOS

PINK86REGAL said:


> and your 66 rag... that finally coming out of paint prison. just foiled it. (first model in months!) gonne reclear her friday and send her to Az...



OH CHITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! F---ING CLEAN.nombre wey badass.I like this


----------



## bugs-one

66 came out Clean, homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

TTMFT


----------



## bigdogg323

hey eddie u still use rattle cans or u use an airbrush now?? :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

PINK86REGAL said:


> and your 66 rag... that finally coming out of paint prison. just foiled it. (first model in months!) gonne reclear her friday and send her to Az...


Thats some kickass paint man.


----------



## MARINATE

Still rattlecan, unless chawps is spraying them for me


----------



## LUXMAN

Hell yea homie!!! The game needs that gangster tuck back in it !!! Happy new year to the owner of the cleanest 2dr malibu on the scene . And that Sick6 is just speechless . . .


----------



## caprice on dz

MARINATE said:


> *FOR SALE....*


how much? pm me


----------



## MARINATE

TTMFT.........REPPIN ARIZONA TO THE FULLEST.....


----------



## MARINATE

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING......SKITTLES..... 

















KANDY AND CHROME FOR MY KIDS....


----------



## PHXKSTM

love that first picc this peddle is very clean


----------



## TINGOS

MARINATE said:


> THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING......SKITTLES.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KANDY AND CHROME FOR MY KIDS....



came out badass wey


----------



## Lil Brandon

I see myself building one of these in the near future.


----------



## halfasskustoms

MARINATE said:


> THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING......SKITTLES.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KANDY AND CHROME FOR MY KIDS....


Dude that is sick lookin. I love that soooooo much. Great job man.


----------



## rollindeep408

Eddie that shit is bad ass did Chawps paint that ? When you gonna throw down on some Plastic homie this thread needs your builds


----------



## MARINATE

Evan chawps flaked it and Legendary DOC patterened it


----------



## MARINATE

:420:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## hocknberry

MARINATE said:


> TTT


:werd: welcome back stranger...finally takin a step outta ninja mode?!


----------



## bigdogg323

MARINATE said:


> THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING......SKITTLES.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KANDY AND CHROME FOR MY KIDS....


SKITTLES CAME OUT BADASS BRO :thumbsup:



ALWAYS LOVE DOCS WORK NOTHING BUT THE BEST :worship::worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That is sooooo sick !


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

lol ok i do know you dena4life


----------



## Hydrohype

MARINATE said:


> Evan chawps flaked it and Legendary DOC patterened it


doc from Compton? that is legendary!


----------



## darkside customs

I'm half ass awake...
CONGRATS TO MARINATE AT THE. SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS!


----------



## LUXMAN

Awww shit . . . Did the sickest 1:1 Malibu get some recognition this year?? 

Damn homie we miss you in the model forum dog we need some more gangster tuck up in this bitch! Props tho homie for real.


----------



## rollindeep408

Eddie your ride was looking fuckin dope homie was cool Chopin it up in Vegas maybe next year I can go dippin also skittles is a bad ass pedal car


----------



## MARINATE

It was good meeting you Evan. Thanks for props and love on my thread homies. It's almost time to build again. It's the season to stay home and build! Lol.


----------



## calaveras73

uffin::420:


----------



## ElRafa

^^^^ this guy


----------



## Tonioseven

MARINATE said:


> It was good meeting you Evan. Thanks for props and love on my thread homies. _*It's almost time to build again*_. It's the season to stay home and build! Lol.



:yes::thumbsup:


----------

